# Cohiba's recover from heart failure log



## CohibaRobusto

March 9-12 I spent 4 days in CCU due to an atrial flutter and heart failure. My heart was pumping at 25% according to the doctors. I've been on a ton of heart meds since then, and pretty much sleeping 12-14 hours a day. 

Yesterday I got good news, that my heart rate is back to normal, and I got the green light to start exercising again. I asked the doc "how much exercise can I do exactly, because I like to lift a lot usually?" And he said "just listen to your body and use your common sense." At which time my wife and I responded in unison, "well I don't (he doesn't) have much common sense when it comes to that."

So here we are. Honestly I feel like a turd. I've been laying around like a housecat the past month. I am still on a few heart meds, but they did take me off some, so that is progress.

My #1 goal is to get my heart functioning back to 100% strength (65% I think is the max EF).

Goal #2 is to maintain some muscle mass and start moving back to where I was before this all happened.

In many ways I'm lucky and I think this will end up being a good thing because once my heart is back to 100%, I could very possibly end up in better shape down the road (considering I was probably lifting during heart failure for at least 3-6 months).

So I'm going to start off with some light cardio and lifting, and take it from there based on how I'm feeling.

I'm 6'1, 196 lbs (I lost about 6 lbs since this happened), I also traded some muscle for fat this past month being a sloth.

I have another doc appt in 2 months to get an echocardiogram and see where my heart is at.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs, not tracking food yet, today was my first day back.

10 mins treadmill, 2% inc, 3.5mph

Wide grip lat pulldown 100 x 12, 12, 12
seated cable low rows 100 x 10, 10, 10
reverse cable crossovers, high 9 x 14, 14, 12

10 mins treadmill, 2% inc, 3.5mph

Tried to use "common sense" lol, 30 mins gym time total, barely broke a sweat. Heart rate got up to 100 ish on the treadmill.


----------



## dk8594

Thank you for creating this log. I am following


----------



## Jin

Glad you are alive my friend. Take care of yourself and thanks for being positive in the face of adversity. You have the right mindset. I know it’s not easy and giving into defeatism is easy. Good on you. Sucks to have adversity like this to overcome but you’re well equipped.


----------



## Joliver

The heart LOVES one thing above all others....Less body weight.


----------



## permabulker

Well done for getting back on it man. Following.


----------



## Robdjents

Holy hell man glad you're feeling better


----------



## Gadawg

Im watching and learning!  Let’s do this!


----------



## Skullcrusher

15 Incredibly Heart-Healthy Foods
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/heart-healthy-foods


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> 15 Incredibly Heart-Healthy Foods
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/heart-healthy-foods



That's good because I eat most of that list regularly.


----------



## Sickman

In for the log bro. I'm glad you're starting to recover.


----------



## MrInsensitive

Yea man, hey I’m glad you’re doing so much better! 
don’t feel awful about the break, you needed it. Your heart needed it. 
I'm following bro


----------



## sfw509

Awesome to hear you are feeling better and back at it. I had to have an angiogram in January of 2020. Scared the crap out of me. Getting back at it smartly was humbling and difficult, we share the lack of common sense. Hahaha. Listen you your body and be patient with yourself through this. It's easier said than done but don't be afraid to back off if your not feeling it. Good luck and I'll be following.


----------



## PZT

OP too strong for a need of a heart. In...


----------



## snake

Glad things are moving in the right direction bud. As for laying around like a housecat, well did ya have a choice in the matter? And it was only a month, you have enough time in training that a month is going to come back in short order.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

sfw509 said:


> Awesome to hear you are feeling better and back at it. I had to have an angiogram in January of 2020. Scared the crap out of me. Getting back at it smartly was humbling and difficult, we share the lack of common sense. Hahaha. Listen you your body and be patient with yourself through this. It's easier said than done but don't be afraid to back off if your not feeling it. Good luck and I'll be following.



Yeah I had to have one too, and it was pretty wicked watching the monitor while they pumped dye through your arteries! Thank god I had no blockages.


----------



## supreme666leader

all sounds real scary.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

12 mins treadmill 3.6 x 2% 
bb flat bench 45x15, 135x6, 6, 6
pec deck fly 100x10, 10, 10
tricep dip machine 90x15, 12, 12 
10 mins treadmill 3.6 x 2.5% 

40 mins workout. I think I'm going to work up to doing some hiit on the eliptical once I get comfortable enough to do that. Going to stick to the treadmill for the next week though. I lost a lot of strength with all this. I can't focus on that though, even though I'm naturally inclined to. Cardio really needs to be the focus right now.


----------



## j2048b

i wish dante were over here, he would give u a sure fire list of supps to take to help elevate that ejection fraction as well as strengthen that heart...

how are the kidneys and liver?  did u get a calcium score done?? to see any plaque or calcium build up within the heart?

usually once the heart is injured other organs will follow due to being over taxed...

glad ur still alive, kiss....keep it simple stupid.....light everything, start way way  lower that u even think u need to....if ur heart goes into afib, or that flutter comes back, it is not good


----------



## j2048b

per dante Trudel (the best there ever was). the best things to help with heart failure.....BUT discuss with ur doctor first and take the studies to them...

apigenini, curcumin and ubiquinol and pycogenol together

ubiquinol and pycogenol have shown a 22% increase in EF by themselves

you got to high dose the ubiquinol tho i would say 200mg morn and nite

curcumin too many studies to site....he needs a good curcumin and a pretty good dose of it

studies:

http://www.ijcem.com/files/ijcem0060486.pdf

https://www.google.com/search?q=cur...rome..69i57.7487j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/20657530/


----------



## CohibaRobusto

j2048b said:


> how are the kidneys and liver?  did u get a calcium score done?? to see any plaque or calcium build up within the heart?



Kidney and liver functions look good. Kidney numbers weren't great at first, but they bounced back. I had a specialist consult on it too.



j2048b said:


> per dante Trudel (the best there ever was). the best things to help with heart failure.....BUT discuss with ur doctor first and take the studies to them...
> 
> apigenini, curcumin and ubiquinol and pycogenol together
> 
> ubiquinol and pycogenol have shown a 22% increase in EF by themselves
> 
> you got to high dose the ubiquinol tho i would say 200mg morn and nite
> 
> curcumin too many studies to site....he needs a good curcumin and a pretty good dose of it
> 
> studies:
> 
> http://www.ijcem.com/files/ijcem0060486.pdf
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cur...rome..69i57.7487j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/20657530/



I will have to ask my doctor about this. He was really adamant about not taking any supps or other medicines he didn't approve of. Right now they have me on Eliquis, Entresto, and Toprol XL. I'm also going to get a second opinion from another doctor soon.


----------



## sfw509

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I had to have one too, and it was pretty wicked watching the monitor while they pumped dye through your arteries! Thank god I had no blockages.



Did they go through your arm or your hip? They tried my arm but it started to spasm. They ended up going through the hip. I'm a lightweight for the sauce so I don't remember a damn thing. Hahaha. Once the drugs wore off I was in some pain.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

sfw509 said:


> Did they go through your arm or your hip? They tried my arm but it started to spasm. They ended up going through the hip. I'm a lightweight for the sauce so I don't remember a damn thing. Hahaha. Once the drugs wore off I was in some pain.



They went through my arm. I don't think they gave me any kind of sedative (maybe because my blood pressure had tanked). I was completely alert and awake the whole time. I would have much rather been under for that.


----------



## creekrat

Glad you’re still upright and breathing man.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs this am

15 mins treadmill 3.6 x 2.5%
ez bar curl 45x12, 12, 12
z curls 15's x 10, 10, 10
db overhead tricep extensions 40 x 12, 12, 12
cable tricep pushdowns 65x10, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.6 x 2.5%

Actually broke a sweat today, got my heart rate up to 110. Felt good.


----------



## DEADlifter

I'm glad you're doing better brother.


----------



## Jin

Way to go. Be very good to your body brother. We like having you here


----------



## CJ

If you need someone to hold your Bitcoin password, just in case...... :32 (20):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> If you need someone to hold your Bitcoin password, just in case...... :32 (20):



I hope my wife can figure that shit out if I die one day!


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> I hope my wife can figure that shit out if I die one day!



I wonder how many are lost forever because of forgotten passwords.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

You are a solider! Glad to here your feeling a bit better. Whole food diet would be a good thing to search. Some intermittent fasting may be beneficial brother.  The heart loves watery alkaline blood, flows like water. Maybe colon cleanse too! Whatever it takes to get back to your healthiest state. We are all here for you Brother:32 (1): Muscle memory is real and you can bounce back to being 200 and JACKED in no time !


----------



## mugzy

How is your latest bloodwork Cohiba?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

mugzy said:


> How is your latest bloodwork Cohiba?



Here is the latest:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WSc0Lt2-_s4txF4BH_tc5aTRgBWv6rcZ/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs

15 mins treadmill 3.6 x 2.5%
bb squats 45x10, 135 x 8, 8, 8
seated calf 60 x 15, 15, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.6 x 3% 

50 mins total gym time. Got my heart rate up to 115, and broke a good sweat today. I can't believe how hard 135x8 was for me. That was easy breezy before all this, just a warmup. I had planned on doing this workout yesterday but overslept and my day went to shit timing wise.


----------



## ATLRigger

Hope you heal up.  I’m not knowledgeable enough to make any suggestions, but i hope you can get back at it.


----------



## sfw509

Nice work. Just stay on track, listen to your body, and the strength will be there again.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Thanks y'all for all the support. I'm hoping by the time my heart is back to 100% this log will be a roadmap for anyone else dealing with heart failure.

197 lbs today
15 mins treadmill 3.6 x 3% 
hammer strength shoulder press 90 x 12, 12, 12
db front lateral raises 20's x 10, 10, 10
db side lateral raises 20's x 10, 10, 10, 10
db shrugs 50's x 12, 12, 12
reverse crossovers waist high 7.5 x 12, 12, 9
15 mins treadmill 3.7 x 3% 
60 mins total
120 max heart rate


----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks y'all for all the support. I'm hoping by the time my heart is back to 100% this log will be a roadmap for anyone else dealing with heart failure.
> 
> 197 lbs today
> 15 mins treadmill 3.6 x 3%
> hammer strength shoulder press 90 x 12, 12, 12
> db front lateral raises 20's x 10, 10, 10
> db side lateral raises 20's x 10, 10, 10, 10
> db shrugs 50's x 12, 12, 12
> reverse crossovers waist high 7.5 x 12, 12, 9
> 15 mins treadmill 3.7 x 3%
> 60 mins total
> 120 max heart rate



Max heart rate: 120? For me that would be a very lite jog. Barely breaking a sweat @130bpm.  Take it easy on your recovery, bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

The Phoenix said:


> Max heart rate: 120? For me that would be a very lite jog. Barely breaking a sweat @130bpm.  Take it easy on your recovery, bro.



Yeah it's kind of a fast walk slightly uphill for me, and I am breaking a sweat at 120 right now for sure. Trying to take it easy but keep progress going.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Wifey and I at a hotel this weekend, didn't have much time, so I just did all this with short rest entervals to keep my heart rate up.

Treadmill 5 mins 3.8 mph x 3%
cable fly's 15 x 16, 10, 10
flat db press 50's x 10, 6, 6
cable tricep pushdown 60 x 10, 10, 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.7 x 3%
wide grip lat pulldown  100x12, 12, 8
straight arm pulldown 80x10, 10, 8
seated cable low row 100x10, 10, 10
reverse cable crossovers high 9x12, 12, 12, 7.5x12
back ext machine 100x15, 160x12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.7 x 3.5%

Felt good today. Tried to do a little more today and did, my heart rate stayed just under 120.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

5 mins eliptical 
10 mins treadmill 2.5 x 2%
tricep cable pushdown 60x14, 12, 10
cable overhead tricep w/rope 35x10, 10, 10
ez bar curl 50 x 15, 12, 12
hammer curls 20's x 10, 10, 10

Today was not so great, heart rate jumped up to 140 as soon as I got on the eliptical, I lterally felt it happen too it was weird. I tried to slow down and it wouldn't go down so I got on the treadmill and it went down a little bit. Did my lifts and went back on the treadmill and it jumped up over 150, so I called it a day. Checked vitals when I got home and blood pressure was 108/58 so kinda low, not sure if that had something to do with it or not. Heart rate went back to normal.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Hang in there man.

No amount of muscle is worth your life.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Sorry to hear about the huge jump man. Baby steps. Really proud of you!


----------



## CJ

Be careful bud, don't push it. Be smart!!!


----------



## sfw509

With everything you have been through this is frustrating but not a set back. You knew when to call it and made the right decision. There is always tomorrow if your body is ready.


----------



## Jin

sfw509 said:


> With everything you have been through this is frustrating but not a set back. You knew when to call it and made the right decision. There is always tomorrow if your body is ready.



There will always be tomorrow. Unless there isn’t. Live well today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yeah I'm gonna stay on the treadmill longer. Heart didn't like the eliptical I guess.


----------



## DEADlifter

Take care bud.


----------



## Skullcrusher

High intensity might not be such a good idea right now.

Low intensity like walking will shed just as much body fat if you do it long enough.

For myself I am planning active rest days where I do some ab work followed by a one hour walk.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 3.5%
Lying leg curl 90x12, 12, 8
leg extensions 150x12, 12, 12
seated calf raise 70x16, 14, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 3.5% inc

Felt good today, heart rate never went over 120. One thing I'm noticing on the treadmill is that my heart rate is staying lower doing the same or more than what I was doing before, if that makes any sense? I'm wondering if this could be a sign it is pumping more efficiently/stronger?


----------



## Jin

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 3.5%
> Lying leg curl 90x12, 12, 8
> leg extensions 150x12, 12, 12
> seated calf raise 70x16, 14, 10
> 15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 3.5% inc
> 
> Felt good today, heart rate never went over 120. One thing I'm noticing on the treadmill is that my heart rate is staying lower doing the same or more than what I was doing before, if that makes any sense? I'm wondering if this could be a sign it is pumping more efficiently/stronger?



You’re paying attention to the right things. It’s a clear sign your heart is getting stronger. Don’t push it and keep the path.


----------



## sfw509

Nice work. 

Just my .02. I have found on the elliptical it is harder to keep a steady pace. That said if you were getting your revolutions/steps per minute up higher without realizing it, and if you added any resistance, that could have caused the heart rate spike.

Keep with it and continue to get stronger!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Schedule was tight today so wifey and I did a late night dumbell session before bed. (She has been trying to learn some weight training lately).

db overhead press 35's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 17.5's x 12, 12, 12
db front lateral raises 17.5's x 15, 15, 15, 12
db reverse fly 15's x 15, 15, 12+2partials
db shrugs 52.5's x 15, 15, 15

Felt good today although tired some and low blood pressure. I know I shoulda done cardio but this was better than nothing.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yesterday I just went on a 20 min walk with the wife, so it was a pretty easy day. Today was back day, and I tried to re-integrate deadlifts, which I had kinda been afraid to do since they seem to tax my system pretty hard. But I started off light, and it went fine. Heart rate stayed around max 120 on the treadmill.

15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 4%
deadlifts 135x10, 225x8, 6
wide grip lat pulldown 100x12, 12, 10
straight arm pushdowns 40x10, 10, 10
seated cable low row 100x12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers high 9x16, 15, 12, 11
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 4%


----------



## henry954

The walking is essential. steady state cardio. It just works. the treadmill bores me. i hop on the path train to the east village in nyc, 5 times a week. I walk for a few hours and it keeps things interesting. With your stats it seems you dont need to lose weight, but as you know the walking is great for the heart. Glad to hear your making progress


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Sunday I tried to work out and my heart was racing, rate was like 150 as soon as I jumped on the treadmill. I know it's not good for me to excercise when my heart rate is abnormal, so I went home. 

My blood pressure was low. I'm really not sure what could have caused it. I had done 250iu of hcg that day, that was the only thing out of the norm. I'm going to talk to my doctor about it. This is the 2nd time it's happened.

Today was good. Heart rate stayed mostly below 120, 125 I think was the max.

15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 4%
bb flat bench 135 x 8, 6, 5
incline db press 45's x 10, 10, 8
pec deck fly 115 x 15, 12, 10
HS iso bench press 50 x 13, 13, 13
tricep dip machine 110 x 12, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 4%

I'm also kind of frustrated because my GP ordered another echo for me, and it came back showing 25% ejection fraction again. I was really hoping to see some progress by now. My only hope is that I've heard these things can vary a lot depending on who reads them. I haven't talked to a doctor about it yet either.

Regardless, I'm gonna keep my head up and do what I'm told. This just might take longer than what I'd hoped for.


----------



## Boogieman

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm gonna keep my head up and do what I'm told. This just might take longer than what I'd hoped for.



Definitely keep your head up, you got this shit!


----------



## sfw509

Stay positive and keep working. You got this.


----------



## henry954

bro, whats your carb intake? and being dehydrated seems to be 2 of the reasons for low blood pressure. Dizzy ? My mom has been saying that shes been dizzy and tired. I check her bp and its low. 118 over 64. Shes stubborn as a mule tho. Wont go to doctor. She takes meds for high blood presssure. obviously i made sure she dont take them until she sees the doc.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

henry954 said:


> bro, whats your carb intake? and being dehydrated seems to be 2 of the reasons for low blood pressure. Dizzy ? My mom has been saying that shes been dizzy and tired. I check her bp and its low. 118 over 64. Shes stubborn as a mule tho. Wont go to doctor. She takes meds for high blood presssure. obviously i made sure she dont take them until she sees the doc.



Thanks it's my heart meds that are making it low though. And yeah sometimes I get a little lightheaded if I get up too fast.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 4.5%
ezbar curl 50 x 15, 12, 12,
hammer curls 20's x 10, 10, 10
wrist curls 20's x 15, 15, 12
db overhead tricep extensions 40 x 15, 12, 10
cable tricep pushdown 60 x 12, 10, 8, 40 w/ rope x 14, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 4.5%

Felt good today. I didn't log a few days because all I did was walk. I got a new better heart doctor, and they are putting me on a 30 day heart monitor that will track my heartbeat to see if I am still getting irregular. Also I got doc's permission to take cialis!!! The heart meds had broken my dick, and my last doctor wouldn't let me take cialis.


----------



## Gadawg

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 4.5%
> ezbar curl 50 x 15, 12, 12,
> hammer curls 20's x 10, 10, 10
> wrist curls 20's x 15, 15, 12
> db overhead tricep extensions 40 x 15, 12, 10
> cable tricep pushdown 60 x 12, 10, 8, 40 w/ rope x 14, 10
> 15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 4.5%
> 
> Felt good today. I didn't log a few days because all I did was walk. I got a new better heart doctor, and they are putting me on a 30 day heart monitor that will track my heartbeat to see if I am still getting irregular. Also I got doc's permission to take cialis!!! The heart meds had broken my dick, and my last doctor wouldn't let me take cialis.



Good news for Jin eh?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Gadawg said:


> Good news for Jin eh?



All my bitches gonna be happy now


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 4.5%
bb squats
45x10 front squats
135x8, 8, 8
seated calf raises 70x20, 20, 15
hammer str shoulder press 90x15, 15, 10
db front raises 20's x 15, 12, 10
db side lateral raises 20's x 10, 10, 10
reverse cable crossovers 9x15, 11, 7.5x12
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 4.5%

Combined legs and shoulders today because my lifting has been too spaced out lately. I have been walking though. Girlfriend is in town right now too so I'm worried that is gonna affect my workouts.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 4.5%
> bb squats
> 45x10 front squats
> 135x8, 8, 8
> seated calf raises 70x20, 20, 15
> hammer str shoulder press 90x15, 15, 10
> db front raises 20's x 15, 12, 10
> db side lateral raises 20's x 10, 10, 10
> reverse cable crossovers 9x15, 11, 7.5x12
> 15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 4.5%
> 
> Combined legs and shoulders today because my lifting has been too spaced out lately. I have been walking though. Girlfriend is in town right now too so I'm worried that is gonna affect my workouts.



Women weaken legs! 

No but lots of routines I have seen combine legs and shoulders. It's a good combo.


----------



## Oldbastard

CohibaRobusto said:


> 196 lbs, not tracking food yet, today was my first day back.
> 
> 10 mins treadmill, 2% inc, 3.5mph
> 
> Wide grip lat pulldown 100 x 12, 12, 12
> seated cable low rows 100 x 10, 10, 10
> reverse cable crossovers, high 9 x 14, 14, 12
> 
> 10 mins treadmill, 2% inc, 3.5mph
> 
> Tried to use "common sense" lol, 30 mins gym time total, barely broke a sweat. Heart rate got up to 100 ish on the treadmill.



carry on best of luck and prayers with you ! We all need too train for health every thing else will follow


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 decline situps
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 5%
back extensions 15, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 100 x 12, 12, 12
15 decline situps
seated cable low row 100 x 13, 14, 13
ez bar curls 50 x 12, 12, 12
db shrugs 60's x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pulldowns 40 x 12, 12, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 3.5-5%

Got my 30 day heart monitor today. Also I found out my blood pressure isn't bottoming out so low and causing me problems if I keep my test dosage at 80mg / wk. (I had tried going down to 60mg for a while). Anyhow, feeling better, workouts are going well, heart rate is staying at max about 120-125.


----------



## sfw509

Keep it up Cohiba! Getting stronger every day!


----------



## The Phoenix

...and lay off the cohibe’s


----------



## CohibaRobusto

The Phoenix said:


> ...and lay off the cohibe’s



Lol yeah i know right..I haven't smoked a cigar in about 6 months. We go to Playa del Carmen at the end of the month though, I was thinking about having one then.


----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol yeah i know right..I haven't smoked a cigar in about 6 months. We go to Playa del Carmen at the end of the month though, I was thinking about having one then.



Good boy!


----------



## Manu1234

im following along, registered just because of the thread.
i am currently at hospital since thursday due to shortness of breath. Echo came back with EF around 20%.
got on diuretics yesterday and the shortness of breath is slowly getting better..
good luck to you!


----------



## CJ

Manu1234 said:


> im following along, registered just because of the thread.
> i am currently at hospital since thursday due to shortness of breath. Echo came back with EF around 20%.
> got on diuretics yesterday and the shortness of breath is slowly getting better..
> good luck to you!



Best of luck to you sir.

When you get a chance, hop on over to the New Members Intro forum and tell us about yourself.


----------



## HARDGAINS

i as well suffered from heart failure it happened almost 2 years ago now. Docs said my heart was functioning at only 20% and my lifting days were over. Fortunately for me i did not listen to them and now back at the gym for almost a year and bigger and stronger than before my diagnosis. If i would of listened to them i would of got a pace maker and been on tons of heart meds. Now I'm back on my gear, heart is strong and found out along the way that your heart will repair itself and slowly get stronger. i do take blood pressure and Entresto meds, but that's it. Keep at it and find a good heart Dr and things will get better.


----------



## ATLRigger

I’m doing sets of 15 on decline sit-ups too. They’re friggin hard !


----------



## Manu1234

nice to hear that.
i Guess i wont hop back on gear apart from trt and maybe 1,5iu PHARMA HGH daily.
the breathing issues really made me think about my future.. i dont wanne die in my early 30s...


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Manu1234 said:


> nice to hear that.
> i Guess i wont hop back on gear apart from trt and maybe 1,5iu PHARMA HGH daily.
> the breathing issues really made me think about my future.. i dont wanne die in my early 30s...



Sorry for taking so long to respond to these messages...

Keep at it, and do what the doctors suggest...get second opinions...no organ is more important than your heart! People do recover from heart failure.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

So my wife and I's girlfriend is in town, and the 3 of us literally partied and ****ed all day and night friday and saturday at a local hotel. Thank god for cialis. Mother's day we recovered. She was hungover, I was wore the **** down.

Yesterday I had to do a home workout:

db flat bench 45's x 12, 12, 12
db incline bench 45's x 10, 10, 10
db fly 20's x 12, 12, 15
decline bench 35's x 12, 12, 12
decline situps 15, 15
overhead tricep 45 x 12, 12, 12
skullcrushers 40 x 12, 15, 15
bench dips 15, 12, 12

There's a feaking monsoon outside today. Idk how I'm gonna get to work.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

HARDGAINS said:


> i as well suffered from heart failure it happened almost 2 years ago now. Docs said my heart was functioning at only 20% and my lifting days were over. Fortunately for me i did not listen to them and now back at the gym for almost a year and bigger and stronger than before my diagnosis. If i would of listened to them i would of got a pace maker and been on tons of heart meds. Now I'm back on my gear, heart is strong and found out along the way that your heart will repair itself and slowly get stronger. i do take blood pressure and Entresto meds, but that's it. Keep at it and find a good heart Dr and things will get better.



Thanks so much for sharing this man, you gave me some more hope. I'm dead set on getting through this in halfway decent shape because I don't want to go back to the skinny fat dad bod I was in before I decided to change my life.

As far as ever doing AAS again goes, it's not on the plate for me now. I have a long way to go. *Maybe* after I'm well on the other side of this thing with 100% heart function and off all these heart meds. Although I am definitely open to blood pressure meds because I know those will help keep me from having issues again. I take entresto too. I don't know if I will stay on that or not.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

I had not heard of this before Cohiba, glad to hear you're working towards your goals in a healthy way.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yesterday's workout (at home, limited on time):

alt db curls 30's x 10, 10, 13
cross body hammer curls 25's x 12, 12, 15
wrist curls 25 x 12, 12, 12 


Today:

15 mins treadmill 3.7 mph x 5%
bb front squats 45 x 10
bb back squats 135 x 8, 8, 8
leg extensions 140 x 12, 12, 10
HS standing calf 190 x 12, 12, 12
seated calf 70 x 20, 20, 20
15 mins treadmill 3.7 x 3%

My heart rate stayed around 115 on the treadmill today. That makes me think my heart is getting stronger (fingers crossed).


----------



## Jin

Love that you’re taking it easy yet being diligent. Keep up the good work. The world needs folks like you, not less. Keep up the great work.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yesterday 40 min walk with wifey

Today:
25 decline situps
hammer str shoulder press 110 x 12, 12, 12
20 decline situps
db front raises 25's x 10, 10, 10
db side lateral raise 20's x 10, 10, 10
reverse cable crossovers 10.5x12, 9x12, 7.5x12, 5x15
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 3-5%


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 5%
deadlifts 135x10, 225x8, 6
db shrugs 60's x 15,15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 100x14, 10, 10
straight arm pulldowns w/rope 42.5 x 10, 10, 10
seated cable low row 120 x 12, 10, 10
seated face pulls 55x10, 10, 10
ez bar curls 60 x 10, 8, 8
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 3.5%

Got in a good workout today, had plenty of time. Heart rate stayed around 115 on the treadmill.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yesterday I did jujitsu with with my son and our trainer. This guy has been great so far. He has us doing some light touch sparring with him already. 

Today was this workout:
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 5%
bb flat bench 45x15, 135x8, 7, 6
db incline bench 40's x 12, 10, 9
bb decline bench 95x10, 10, 8
cable fly 17.5 x 15, 15, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 5%

I know it seems light and like I'm taking it easy, which I am, but I also lost a lot of strength being laid up for so long and getting on heart meds.

Here's the weird part though...I don't look much different. I'm holding my weight at around 198. My abs are starting to show again. I had been really worried about sliding back down on the scale, but that just hasn't happened so I'm pretty happy with things. We go to Playa del Carmen at the end of the month, and I might be pool ready!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 5%
bench dips bw x 15, 15, 12
dip assist 50x10, 6, 70x6
cable tricep push down w/rope 40 x 20, 9, 8
cable overhead tricep 35x10, 10, 10
ezbar curls 60x15, 12, 8
alt db curls 25's x 10, 10, 10
db wrist curls 25 x 15, 12, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 5%

Funny saw a dude I haven't seen in a while at the gym today, and he had already heard about my heart issues even though I never told him. First time I'm realizing the gym bro's are a community. We don't talk much, but I guess we hit the important topics then move on to lifting.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

bb squats
45 x 10, 135x8, 8, 8
angle leg press 280x10, 10, 10
Leg extensions 165x12, 12, 12
lying leg curl 90x12
standing calf 190 x 12, 12, 12
seated calf 70x20, 18, 18

Just did some leg stuff today because cardio is gonna be jujitsu this evening.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 5%
hammer str shoulder press 100x12, 15, 12, 110x11
front raises 25's x 12, 12, 10
side lateral raises 25's x 10, 8, 20's x 12, 15's x 16
reverse cable crossovers 10.5x12, 9x12, 7.5x14, 5.5x15
decline situps 15, 15, 10
20 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3%

I can't believe how lucky I am. I'm feeling good physically, and now today I just found out I'm gonna have to pay about $20k less in taxes than I thought I would. On top of that, the wife and I leave the kids behind to go on vacation next week, just the two of us together, hallelujah! I feel like a free man lol. Life is ****ing good.


----------



## HARDGAINS

My heart will never be 100% but i just put it outta my head and go hard every single day. If i listened to everyone else id be sitting in a chair afraid to live my lifw. They had me wear a life vest for months saying my heart could stop at any moment and ive come to find out your heart is only as healthy and strong as you are. Stay at it and stay strong.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

HARDGAINS said:


> My heart will never be 100% but i just put it outta my head and go hard every single day. If i listened to everyone else id be sitting in a chair afraid to live my lifw. They had me wear a life vest for months saying my heart could stop at any moment and ive come to find out your heart is only as healthy and strong as you are. Stay at it and stay strong.



Do you know what your current ejection fraction is? 

I know mine is not back to full strength yet, but I'm surprised at how good I feel. I hope to get off of some of these meds they have me on soon.

Thanks for commenting here.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

deadlifts 135x10, 225x8, 6
db shrugs 65's x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 100x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pulldown w/rope 42.5x10, 10, 10
seated cable low row 120x12, 12, 12
face pulls 55x12, 12, 12
ez bar curls 70x10, 10, 8
30 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 3-5% incline

Wifey even came to the gym with me today. She is trying to get ripped now so she looks good by the pool on vacation hahaha. I asked her if she's gonna go full nude at the clothing optional hotel. She said maybe. I have no qualms about going in my birthday suit. Lots of little dick dudes, so I blend in just fine. :32 (18):


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 5% incline
decline bench press 135x8, 8, 8
incline db press 40's x 10, 10, 10
pec deck fly 145x10, 10, 10
hammer str bench press 70x12, 12, 12
cable crossovers high 15x15, 18, 20
tricep dip machine 105 x 15, 12, 9
cable tricep pushdown w/rope 40x12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% incline

Wifey came again today, and I showed her some new stuff. I felt good, heart rate seems fine.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical trainer
ez bar curl 70, 10, 10, 10, 80x5, 90x4
cross body hammer curls 25's x 15, 15, 12
20 decline situps
dips assisted 50x10, 10, 10
tricep cable pushdown 60x12, 12, 10
db overhead tricep ext 40x10, 10, 10
db wrist curls 25's x 15, 15, 12
20 decline situps
15 mins treadmill 3.7mph x 5% incline

Felt good today. Lately the only time I don't is when I do squats and deadlifts, so I've just been keeping the weight light. I can't stop thinking about vacation...4 more days


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% incline
squats 45x10, 135x8, 8, 8
angle leg press 280x10, 10, 10
leg extensions 150x12, 12, 12
lying leg curl 110x10, 10, 8
Hammer Strength standing calf 200x12, 12, 12
seated calf 70x20, 20, 20
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% incline

Don't feel so great but was able to squeeze in leg day.


----------



## DEADlifter

Glad to see you're still at it brother.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> Glad to see you're still at it brother.



Thanks man, feeling good today. I leave for vacation in the morning, so stoked.

Did this today:

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% incline
hammer str shoulder press 110 x 12, 12, 12
db front raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
20 decline situps
db side lateral raises 20's x 12, 12, 11+3p, 15's x 10+4p
cable front raises 7.5x20, 20, 20
reverse cable crossovers 9 x 16, 14, 12, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% incline

Our hotel has a nice gym. Same one I went to last February right before corona hit. This is gonna be great. Even with heart issues, I look better than I did feb 2020 too


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I guess I'm not looking too shabby for a heart patient. I lost some weight for sure, but I've been holding steady around 197-200 the past month.


----------



## lifter6973

I like your work ethic bro.  How old are you?  Was your heart condition related to genetics or was it explained how this came about?  That is very scary. Like others are saying I would not push anything.  You have to listen to your body now more than ever.  I have not been in your shoes but I am in my mid 40s now with some conditions and I know getting older sucks especially when I am a gym rat generally used to being able to do whatever I want and now I really cant. So, I focus on what I can do.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

lifter6973 said:


> I like your work ethic bro.  How old are you?  Was your heart condition related to genetics or was it explained how this came about?  That is very scary. Like others are saying I would not push anything.  You have to listen to your body now more than ever.  I have not been in your shoes but I am in my mid 40s now with some conditions and I know getting older sucks especially when I am a gym rat generally used to being able to do whatever I want and now I really cant. So, I focus on what I can do.



Some genetics, some substance misuse (sudafed, caffiene led to a heart flutter which led to heart failure, then also some high blood pressure from aas compounded this).

I am not pushing it. The only thing that really taxes my system right now are squats and deadlifts, so I am staying light on them just to keep my form down and maintain some core strength.


----------



## lifter6973

ugh, I definitely use eca often and so your first statement makes me a bit nervous.  I am pretty light on eca doses and aas doses. I am probably going to have to stop with at least the ephedrine soon or I am asking for trouble.
Good idea on the squats and deadlifts.  A strong core plays a role in everything.  Super heavy on either of those turns your face into a cherry.


CohibaRobusto said:


> Some genetics, some substance misuse (sudafed, caffiene led to a heart flutter which led to heart failure, then also some high blood pressure from aas compounded this).
> 
> I am not pushing it. The only thing that really taxes my system right now are squats and deadlifts, so I am staying light on them just to keep my form down and maintain some core strength.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Well Hilton Playa del Carmen's gym is not the same since covid for now, you have to sign up to work out, half the equipment is gone, 6 people allowed at a time and masks mandatory. Also time limit of 1 hour.

Got this workout in today.

Machine pulldown 100x12, 12, 12
bent over cable rows 100x12, 12, 12
db shrugs 50's x 15, 15, 15
alt db curls 30's x 12, 10, 10
ez bar curl 70x6, 6, 6
concentration curls 25's x 12, 8, 20's x 10


----------



## CohibaRobusto

lifter6973 said:


> ugh, I definitely use eca often and so your first statement makes me a bit nervous.  I am pretty light on eca doses and aas doses. I am probably going to have to stop with at least the ephedrine soon or I am asking for trouble.
> Good idea on the squats and deadlifts.  A strong core plays a role in everything.  Super heavy on either of those turns your face into a cherry.



I think the really important thing is to keep a close eye on your heart vitals and adjust when something is out of the norm. I am 46 btw, I forgot to answer that qst when you asked earlier.

So basically watch your heart rate, and if something makes it abnormal stop or see a doctor about it. I should have seen a doctor sooner, that could have prevented this whole thing. Atrial flutter is easy to spot because it makes the heart rate monitors read off the charts high. I ignored it, thought they were broken or something.

Blood pressure - if it is high, stop what you're doing that is making it high or see a doctor and get on blood pressure meds.


----------



## Oldbastard

Carry on ! I know how feels we age and if we continue to train cycle etc , really important to adhere to health practices, labs , vitals BP , recently had liver value scare , I stopped orals , began liver support and in 2 weeks bam !! Normal. Eating healthy, certain vitamins nutrients needed


----------



## CohibaRobusto

flat bench press 135 x 8, 8, 8
db incline press 45's x 12, 12, 12
db fly 25's x 10, 10, 10
chest press machine 110 x 10, 10, 9
bench dips bw x 12, 12, 12
cable tricep pushdown 52.5 x 12, 12, 12
cable overhead tricep w rope 32.5 x 12, 12, 12

Yesterday we went swimming with whale sharks and manta rays off the isle mujeres. Today I got another workout in this morning before chill time. Tomorrow is the naked hotel woohoo!


----------



## Skullcrusher

Have fun man!


----------



## PZT

Mfker chill wit dem sea creatures


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
front squats 45x10
back squats 135x8, 155x8, 185x6
angle leg press 280x12, 12, 12
leg extensions 165x12, 12, 14
seated calf 90x20, 20, 18, 115x10, 11
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Back home now. I ended up taking the last 4 days off because I was loving my vacation so much.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
hammer str overhead press 120 x 12, 12, 12
db front raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 25's x 10, 20's x 10, 11+4p
reverse cable crossovers 9x16, 12, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Quick shoulder workout today. Heart rate is staying around 110 now on the treadmill.


----------



## DEADlifter

Are you feeling better?




CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
> hammer str overhead press 120 x 12, 12, 12
> db front raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
> db side lateral raises 25's x 10, 20's x 10, 11+4p
> reverse cable crossovers 9x16, 12, 10, 10
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
> 
> Quick shoulder workout today. Heart rate is staying around 110 now on the treadmill.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> Are you feeling better?



I'm feeling A LOT better. I'm still on heart meds though. I have another doc appt next week I think, so hopefully I'll be seeing how far along I am in the next few weeks.

The shortness of breath I was having is pretty much non-existent now. Heart rate is way more normal. I'm still breathing really hard after squats and deadlifts, but I'm not totally sure how much of that is normal and how much is my heart condition.

So the deciding factor on progress will be my next echocardiagram. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Gadawg

Way to go bro!  You are over the hump.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I forgot to mention in my log I did mast prop for the vacation week, just for the sexual side effects, and it was awesome. I pinned 50mg a day and did about half a cialis a day, and I had boners like I was 15 years old again. My wife even asked me if I was wearing a cock ring one night because she said it felt so much thicker. That stuff is incredible.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
back extensions bw x 12, 12, 12
db shrugs 70's x 12, 12, 12
seated low cable rows 120x15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldowns 100 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pulldows 42.5. 12, 12, 12
cross body hammer curls fat grip 25's x 12, 12, 12
concentration curls 25x10, 20x10, 8
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%

Wifey and daughter joined me at the gym today.  My daughter wants to do better in track, so she says she is going to run and workout this summer. I showed her some back stuff today, but I'm going to get both of them with a trainer also. As soon as I step away for one second, old men (who have shitty form) are approaching her to give her advice wtf. Gonna have to start beating mf'ers down now.


----------



## Oldbastard

Carry on brother , my prayers are with ! Is old bastards need too support , never give up never give in !


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
decline bench press 135x10, 10, 8
incline db press 50's x 10, 10, 10
pec deck fly 150x12, 10, 7
bench dips bw x 14, 14, 14
tricep cable pushdown w rope 50x12, 12, 8
cable fly's high 20 x 12, 12, 10
cable overhead tricep w rope 35x12, 12, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%

Had my daughter with me again today. It was so cute trying to teach her how to bench press. Her arms were shaking and she struggled getting 8 reps with a 25 lbs barbell. She worked hard though, I was super proud.


----------



## DEADlifter

That's awesome brother.  How old is she?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

She is 15 and skinny as a rail. She is tall for a girl, probably 5'9" but no meat on her bones (takes after her parents lol).


----------



## Skullcrusher

Can I call you Cochise?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Can I call you Cochise?



I had to look up Cochise...the native american? Sure lol I don't get the reference though.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> I had to look up Cochise...the native american? Sure lol I don't get the reference though.



LOL you're a good sport!

There is no reference really. Just that the words Cohiba and Cochise are similar!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
front squats 45 x 10
back squats 135x10, 185x8, 7
angle leg press 370x10, 8, 8
leg extensions 170x10, 10, 10
adductor 205x12, 12, 12
seated calf 90x20, 18, 16, 70x20, 18
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%

Anyone know how to set up an angle leg press? I have never adjusted the back angle. What is the ideal angle for the back rest?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> LOL you're a good sport!
> 
> There is no reference really. Just that the words Cohiba and Cochise are similar!



I mean Cochise sounds like a pretty impressive guy. I'm a big advocate for native american rights. As far as I'm concerned, my european ancestors stole their land. So anything we can do to treat them with honor and respect I support.

I'm glad you gave me a reason to read about him.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> I mean Cochise sounds like a pretty impressive guy. I'm a big advocate for native american rights. As far as I'm concerned, my european ancestors stole their land. So anything we can do to treat them with honor and respect I support.
> 
> I'm glad you gave me a reason to read about him.



I lived in Arizona for 8 years. Lots of friends who were Native American, even a girlfriend.

Learned a few things. Anyway, that's an impressive leg workout you did.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> ... Anyway, that's an impressive leg workout you did.



I'm getting back to where I was, but still have a ways to go. I need to add another 100 or so lbs to my squat. I'm not in a rush though, this is way less volume than I used to do too.


----------



## DEADlifter

My friends and I used to call each other cochise meant like homie or bro


----------



## CohibaRobusto

This is a good video on heart health for bodybuilders for anyone who has had issues or is trying to avoid them.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 7%
hammer str overhead press 130x12, 11, 9
db front raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
cable front raises 14x15, 15, 16
db side lateral raises 25's x 10, 10, 9+1p
cable side laterals 14x10, 12.5x10, 9x13
cable bent over side raises 7.5x5, 4x12, 9, 8
reverse cable crossovers 9x10, 7.5x12, 10
20 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Can someone please explain to me why a gym bro would need to use 2 cable machines at the same time? (each has 2 separate weighted adjustable cable pulleys) This makes no sense to me and was mildly irritating today. Looked like he was just doing 1 arm pulls on it also?!?!?

Felt good today, had plenty of time and my shoulders never seem to get sore so I tried to hit them harder than usual today.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Really good shoulder workout!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Well I saw my heart doctor today and got the results of my 30 day heart monitor, and apparently my heart is still going into A-Flutter and A-Fib at times. So they are going to refer me to the doctor that does a surgical procedure called an ablation. Supposedly this is a simple procedure that blocks the electrical signals that cause A-Flutter. They do it through a blood vessel, so it's not like "open heart" surgery or anything. It actually fixes the problem though.

In a way, I was kinda hoping for this because it means that they will fix the issue that caused my heart failure, and I won't have to worry about it happening again. Just *maybe* I could have caffeine again one day lol.

They scheduled another echo too. So that's good, I'll be able to check progress.


----------



## DEADlifter

I hope that gets it squared away for you.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> I hope that gets it squared away for you.



Yeah, I feel like the uncertainty of all this is dragging on. I really hoped it would be like a 3 month recovery thing, and now I'm hoping I'll be back to normal in another 3 mos. But I just gotta keep trudging this road...

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 7%
rc back extensions bw x 12, 12, 12
db shrugs 70's x 15, 15, 12
seated low cable rows, dual pulley 120 x 12, 10, 8
wide grip lat pulldowns 100 x 10, 10, 8
straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 12, 12, 12
ezbar curls 70 x 12, 12, 6
cross body hammer curls 25's x 12, 10, 10
concentration curls 20x15, 15, 8
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 7%

Weird day at the gym today, went late couldn't get on the equipment I like, felt week, but did the best I could.Helped out my daughter with some leg stuff.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8%
bb flat bench press 135x10, 8, 7
db incline press 50's x 10, 8, 6
cable crossovers high 20x12, 12, 12
bench dips bw x 12, 12, 12
cable tricep pushdown 50x15, 13, 12
cable overhead tricep w rope 35 x 10, 12, 
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 7%

Not much time today, so I kinda rushed through things. Frustrated some because my heart doctor told me not to strain too much doing heavy lifts, so I need to stay throttled back, and I'm questioning myself about if I should be lifting less and doing more cardio.  

I'm going to drop deadlifts for now and just do back extensions for lower back and other stuff for my traps and lats. Bevause dl's definitely put a strain on me.

I'm just frustrated about this heart thing, want it to be fixed and move on...get back to normal. Need to be patient.


----------



## HollyWoodCole

It is difficult when an injury/sickness/whatever holds us back.  I've experienced something similar several times and I know it sucks.  

The good thing is you're still moving.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

HollyWoodCole said:


> It is difficult when an injury/sickness/whatever holds us back.  I've experienced something similar several times and I know it sucks.
> 
> The good thing is you're still moving.



Thanks man. I know. I need to remind myself of that. I am a lucky guy in a lot of ways really. 

I don't know how many lives I'll be granted. I overdosed on heroin at 23 yrs old. Now heart failure. Maybe I'm on my 3rd life now?!?! Cats get 9. How many do skinny white guys get?

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8%
bb front squats 45x10
back squats 135x8, 8, 8
weighted lunges 45x14, 14, 14
leg extensions 170x12, 12, 12
lying leg curls 100x10, 
adductor 205x12, 12, 10
seated calf raises 90x21, 20, 17, 12 70x20, 19
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

I nearly fainted getting off the lying leg curl after my first set because of low blood pressure, So I noped out of that machine lol.

I'm glad I did lunges today, it had been a while. Lunges are a good leg workout and not too intense for me.


----------



## PZT

meth heads never die bro, Im not trying to say do meth buttttttttttt ya wanna live forever or what, BRO!?!?!?!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> meth heads never die bro, Im not trying to say do meth buttttttttttt ya wanna live forever or what, BRO!?!?!?!



I never tried meth!


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> I never tried meth!



Life choices bro lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

kickboxing on heavy bag and jump rope x 15 mins
hammer str shoulder press 130x 12, 12, 10
db front raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
cable front raises 15.5x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 25's x 10, 10, 10
cable bent over side laterals 7.5 x 10, 8, 4x10
reverse cable crossovers 7.5x 15, 12, 12, 10
15 mins kickboxing on heavy bag and jump rope

I felt great today. I'm pretty happy that my workouts have been progressing, and I'm still slowly putting on lean mass despite this heart shit. Woke up at 200 lbs yesterday and 201 this morning.

I was feeling cute so I took a pic for you guys, and I thought you might like my new unicorn tattoo.


----------



## Oldbastard

Just keep on keep monitoring your heart , utilize any dietary advantages available, research the hell iut if it . I’m 55 I actually have trained constantly since age 12 only because I felt as young Moron I could be like Batman lol , I beat diabetes, I beat hypertension all with diet exercise and while I listen to my doc I also researched much and use nutrition which later my doc was amazed. I had my spine hips elbows all replaced with titanium and I continue too punish my body vis hours of martial art training and bodybuilding, I think moderation is key too know when too limit things . I had AAS induced polychema fortunately I stopped EQ and continue to cycle simple compounds , test , windy hgh but rely primarily on my diet . Age has a way of beating the shit out of us . But it’s up too you too carry on ! So never give in , there is always a way to train around hardship always ! Just be patient and find it , only you have the answers ! Carry on you inspire me too too fight ! So keep on


----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> kickboxing on heavy bag and jump rope x 15 mins
> hammer str shoulder press 130x 12, 12, 10
> db front raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
> cable front raises 15.5x 12, 12, 12
> db side lateral raises 25's x 10, 10, 10
> cable bent over side laterals 7.5 x 10, 8, 4x10
> reverse cable crossovers 7.5x 15, 12, 12, 10
> 15 mins kickboxing on heavy bag and jump rope
> 
> I felt great today. I'm pretty happy that my workouts have been progressing, and I'm still slowly putting on lean mass despite this heart shit. Woke up at 200 lbs yesterday and 201 this morning.
> 
> I was feeling cute so I took a pic for you guys, and I thought you might like my new unicorn tattoo.



That’s a stick-on tattoo! Did you get it in a box of lucky charms?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

The Phoenix said:


> That’s a stick-on tattoo! Did you get it in a box of lucky charms?



LMAO, yeah me and the kids won them at lazer tag!

Funny thing is I'm deathly afraid of getting tattoos because it is such a long term comitment. I get anxiety about even doing a temporary tattoo.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Oldbastard said:


> Just keep on keep monitoring your heart , utilize any dietary advantages available, research the hell iut if it . I’m 55 I actually have trained constantly since age 12 only because I felt as young Moron I could be like Batman lol , I beat diabetes, I beat hypertension all with diet exercise and while I listen to my doc I also researched much and use nutrition which later my doc was amazed. I had my spine hips elbows all replaced with titanium and I continue too punish my body vis hours of martial art training and bodybuilding, I think moderation is key too know when too limit things . I had AAS induced polychema fortunately I stopped EQ and continue to cycle simple compounds , test , windy hgh but rely primarily on my diet . Age has a way of beating the shit out of us . But it’s up too you too carry on ! So never give in , there is always a way to train around hardship always ! Just be patient and find it , only you have the answers ! Carry on you inspire me too too fight ! So keep on



Wow. I don't even know what to say man. You've been at it way longer than me, and been through the wringer physically 100x more than me. Your risilience and persistence are inspiring. Those are qualities I place great value in.


----------



## The Phoenix

CohibaRobusto said:


> LMAO, yeah me and the kids won them at lazer tag!
> 
> Funny thing is I'm deathly afraid of getting tattoos because it is such a long term comitment. I get anxiety about even doing a temporary tattoo.



Just take a Xanax


----------



## Jin

The Phoenix said:


> Just take a Xanax



Yeah, just take Xanax until you stop having a tattoo. Easy fix


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline
db shrugs 70's x 15, 15, 15
seated low cable rows 120 x 15, 15, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 100x 10, 10, 10
cable straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 12, 15, 15
ez bar curls 70 x 12, 12, 9
back extensions bw x 15, 13, 12
cross body hammer curls 30's x 12, 10, 25's x 12
concentration curls 20 x 15, 11, 8
15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 6% incline

Still at it, had a good workout today. Trying not to "strain myself" too much lol, ****ing doctors. I will say this, it's pretty cool that my doctors seem to actually give a shit about me. 

Anyway, daughter came today, squatted an olympic bar for the first time ever. Then she proceeds to tell me she likes Crowbar now on the way home  So I was a proud dad.


----------



## Jin

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline
> db shrugs 70's x 15, 15, 15
> seated low cable rows 120 x 15, 15, 12
> wide grip lat pulldown 100x 10, 10, 10
> cable straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 12, 15, 15
> ez bar curls 70 x 12, 12, 9
> back extensions bw x 15, 13, 12
> cross body hammer curls 30's x 12, 10, 25's x 12
> concentration curls 20 x 15, 11, 8
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 6% incline
> 
> Still at it, had a good workout today. Trying not to "strain myself" too much lol, ****ing doctors. I will say this, it's pretty cool that my doctors seem to actually give a shit about me.
> 
> Anyway, daughter came today, squatted an olympic bar for the first time ever. Then she proceeds to tell me she likes Crowbar now on the way home  So I was a proud dad.



Crowbar? 10char


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Jin said:


> Crowbar? 10char



Crowbar is one of my all time favorite metal bands. They are from New Orleans and have been around since I was in high school.

I'm not personally friends with the guys in it, but we have a lot of mutual friends. They started getting popular around the same time Pantera did, but obviously never reached that level of fame. They do have a lot of fans worldwide though. And the cool thing is they are still underground enough that you can see them in relatively small venues.

They are known for their slow, grinding rythms, and tuning their guitars lower than normal.






Sometimes at the gym I just put them on random on spotify and go. They don't have a single bad song on any of their albums.

Obedience Through Suffering was their first album that made them popular. Checkout tracks like Waiting in Silence and Vacuum.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I love Crowbar myself. Never heard a song by them that I didn't like. 

Cool that somebody besides me likes them on here.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline
flat bench press 135 x 10, 9, 6
db incline press 50's x 10, 10, 7
cable crossovers high 17.5 x 20, 20, 18, 22.5x10
machine dips 105x12, 12, 12
cable tricep pushdown 50x 15, 15, 15
db overhead tricep extension 40x12, 12, 12
cable overhead tricep w/rope 35x15, 15, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline

The weather sucks ass in nola right now. 100% humidity and random monsoons with 10ft visibility driving. Anyway, had a decent workout. Legs tomorrow.


----------



## Skullcrusher

You been killing it with the volume lately though, good job man!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> You been killing it with the volume lately though, good job man!



I rarely leave the gym feeling like I did "enough," it's like I have a little voice in my head saying, "you should have done some more chest or some decline bench, 1 more set of crossovers..." lol, it's incessant.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 9% incline
front squats 45x10
back squats 135x10, 10, 10
weighted walking lunges 45x20, 16
leg extensions 180x12, 12, 12
adductor 205x15, 12, 12
seated calf raise 90x20, 20, 16, 70x20, 20
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3% incline

I was kinda pressed for time today, but got in a decent workout.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline
Hammer str shoulder press 140x12, 12, 12
db front raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 10
cable bent over side laterals 7.5x12, 9+2p, 5.5x10
reverse cable crossovers 7.5x15, 15, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% incline

Another short workout today, gotta go to a funeral in a little bit here so my day is kinda broken up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline
db shrugs 75's x 15, 12, 10
wide grip lat pulldown 100x 12, 12, 10
seated low cable rows 120 x 14, 12, 12
cable straight arm pushdown 42.5x12, 47.5x 12, 12
ez bar curls 70x12, 12, 10
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 25's x 12, 10
concentration curls 20x 10, 10, 10
kickboxing w/ trainer x 1 hr

I had wifey and son with me today. I'm going to get another echo done tmrw, so I'll be able to see if my heart failure is improving.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Here's me working with our new jujitsu trainer. I make a lot of mistakes in this video, but this trainer is really great. I've been progressing really well since starting with him.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline
flat bench 135x10, 10, 8
db incline bench 50's x 10, 9, 8
cable crossovers high 20x15, 10, 10, 15x18
bench dips bw x 14, 12, 10
cable tricep pushdowns 55x13, 12, 11
cable overhead tricep w rope 42.5x10, 35x12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.6 mph x 5% incline

Going to see heart doc soon, should have some answers *fingers crossed*...


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Got good news. My ejection fraction went up to 35-40% the doctor said. It was at 25% at its worst when I started this log, 65% is the goal for a full functioning heart. I also am a good candidate for this ablation surgery that will fix my A-Flutter and A-Fib heart rate issues, so I'm scheduled for that in 2 months.


----------



## DEADlifter

That is great news my man. So happy for you.


----------



## sfw509

Awesome news.  Glad to hear things are improving. you have definitely been putting the work in.


----------



## Jin

Thanks for sharing brother. Happy to hear this.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Thanks y'all. I can't wait to start slamming caffeine again lol.


----------



## Blusoul24

CohibaRobusto said:


> Got good news. My ejection fraction went up to 35-40% the doctor said. It was at 25% at its worst when I started this log, 65% is the goal for a full functioning heart. I also am a good candidate for this ablation surgery that will fix my A-Flutter and A-Fib heart rate issues, so I'm scheduled for that in 2 months.


That's great news brother!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

front squats 45x10
back squats 135x10, 10, 7
leg extensions 180x12, 12, 12, 12
Adductor 205 x 15, 15, 12
seated calf 90x20, 18, 14

I know this is a sad excuse for a leg day. I have been sleeping like shit and it is messing up everything for me right now. I hope to get back on track soon.


----------



## BrotherIron

Why fronts before back squats?  Trying to prehaust/ focus on your quads?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> Why fronts before back squats?  Trying to prehaust/ focus on your quads?


It's just a warmup, but it helps me with my form because that front squat forces me into a more upright posture.

So it kind of reminds me what I need to do. Because I have a tendency to bend my torso too far forward/downward during heavier back squats.


----------



## BrotherIron

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's just a warmup, but it helps me with my form because that front squat forces me into a more upright posture.
> 
> So it kind of reminds me what I need to do. Because I have a tendency to bend my torso too far forward/downward during heavier back squats.


So you're a high bar squatter


----------



## CohibaRobusto

BrotherIron said:


> So you're a high bar squatter


Yeah, maybe I should learn low bar just no one has ever showed it to me.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's just a warmup, but it helps me with my form because that front squat forces me into a more upright posture.
> 
> So it kind of reminds me what I need to do. Because I have a tendency to bend my torso too far forward/downward during heavier back squats.


Do you know WHY you're leaning forward? Are you running out of ROM at the ankles or hips? Is it just your femurs are extra long proportionally?

Could be a simple adjustment is all that's needed to keep that back angle more upright.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> Do you know WHY you're leaning forward? Are you running out of ROM at the ankles or hips? Is it just your femurs are extra long proportionally?
> 
> Could be a simple adjustment is all that's needed to keep that back angle more upright.


I have no idea. I saw your comment while I was at the gym so I took some video for feedback. It gets worse the heavier I go. I did a 225 to show you, and I hadn't squatted that much since before my heart issues. 

video 1: front squat. I like my form (still open to suggestions tho)








						45x1 front squat form check
					






					youtube.com
				




video 2: 135 back squat, this is easy for me but I feel like I start bending forward too much a little already.








						135x2 form check
					






					youtube.com
				




video 3: 225, here I feel like you can see I bend forward too much 








						225x1 form check
					






					youtube.com
				





Workout today was some kickboxing cardio and shoulders...

15 mins kickboxing and jump rope
hammer str overhead press 150x12, 12, 8
a few squat examples for feedback
db front raises 25's x 15, 15, 15
cable front raises 17.5 x 12, 10, 10
db side lateral raises 25's x 10, 10, 10
bent over cable side laterals 7.5 x 10, 5.5x9, 4x10
reverse cable crossovers 7.5 x 15, 15, 15, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 5%


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> I have no idea. I saw your comment while I was at the gym so I took some video for feedback. It gets worse the heavier I go. I did a 225 to show you, and I hadn't squatted that much since before my heart issues.
> 
> video 1: front squat. I like my form (still open to suggestions tho)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45x1 front squat form check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video 2: 135 back squat, this is easy for me but I feel like I start bending forward too much a little already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 135x2 form check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video 3: 225, here I feel like you can see I bend forward too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 225x1 form check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workout today was some kickboxing cardio and shoulders...
> 
> 15 mins kickboxing and jump rope
> hammer str overhead press 150x12, 12, 8
> a few squat examples for feedback
> db front raises 25's x 15, 15, 15
> cable front raises 17.5 x 12, 10, 10
> db side lateral raises 25's x 10, 10, 10
> bent over cable side laterals 7.5 x 10, 5.5x9, 4x10
> reverse cable crossovers 7.5 x 15, 15, 15, 10
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 5%


Hard to tell from the video, but it looks like you have long femurs. You have a longer moment arm than most, so your body is leaning forward in an attempt to balance it out. You may benefit greatly from heel elevation, based upon how the front squat was much more upright. 

Next time you squat, wear shoes, put your heels on 10 lb plates, see how it feels. Record it and compare the videos.

It's not wrong, or cheating, they actually make Oly lifting and PL shoes that have elevated heels, which do the same thing.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Ok, I can try that, thanks dude. And yeah I have long lanky legs for sure.


----------



## Thewall

Glad to hear things are improving.!!!


----------



## John Ziegler

How in the hell did I miss this thread. Holy shit !


----------



## Thewall

How narrow is your stance. I find if stance is to narrow it is harder to open my hips and sit between knees making me more upright. Hard to explain here. Have you tried wider stance opening hips more by pulling knees out.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Thewall said:


> How narrow is your stance. I find if stance is to narrow it is harder to open my hips and sit between knees making me more upright. Hard to explain here. Have you tried wider stance opening hips more by pulling knees out.


My feet are probably about shoulder width apart. I can definitely try going out a little farther.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8%
back extensions bwx15, 15, 14
db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 100 x 12, 12, 12
seated low cable row 120 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 47.5 x 12, 12, 12
hammer str iso row 80/s x 12, 12, 12
ez bar curls 70x12, 12, 10
cross body hammer curls 25's x 12, 12, 12
concentration curls 20 x 10, 15x12, 11
behind the back cable curls 12.5x15, 14, 11
15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8%

Back and biceps today. I'm thinking about trying out doing opposing muscle groups on back and chest day (chest and bi's, back and tri's). But one problem with my schedule is those days are back to back:

Legs
Shoulders
Back
Chest

I know I could take a rest day in between. I like to have my rest days flexible though. Also I mildly hit tri's on shoulder day (usually just 1 overhead press excercise, sometimes 2 if I have time). It looks like no matter how I do this I'll have to add in a mandatory rest day.


----------



## Thewall

I would try going a little wider stance with adding 5 pound plates under heels or olympic lifting shoes ( like Cj said). If you can shoot your hips forward more by pushing knees out you could be more upright while still keeping that weight over your heels. I didn’t think your squat looked that bad, but you could try those tweaks to see if you can get more upright.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Thewall said:


> I would try going a little wider stance with adding 5 pound plates under heels or olympic lifting shoes ( like Cj said). If you can shoot your hips forward more by pushing knees out you could be more upright while still keeping that weight over your heels. I didn’t think your squat looked that bad, but you could try those tweaks to see if you can get more upright.


Thx for the feedback dude. I will try this.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8%
> back extensions bwx15, 15, 14
> db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 12
> wide grip lat pulldown 100 x 12, 12, 12
> seated low cable row 120 x 12, 12, 12
> straight arm pushdowns 47.5 x 12, 12, 12
> hammer str iso row 80/s x 12, 12, 12
> ez bar curls 70x12, 12, 10
> cross body hammer curls 25's x 12, 12, 12
> concentration curls 20 x 10, 15x12, 11
> behind the back cable curls 12.5x15, 14, 11
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8%
> 
> Back and biceps today. I'm thinking about trying out doing opposing muscle groups on back and chest day (chest and bi's, back and tri's). But one problem with my schedule is those days are back to back:
> 
> Legs
> Shoulders
> Back
> Chest
> 
> I know I could take a rest day in between. I like to have my rest days flexible though. Also I mildly hit tri's on shoulder day (usually just 1 overhead press excercise, sometimes 2 if I have time). It looks like no matter how I do this I'll have to add in a mandatory rest day.


I do them back to back days too, so far I haven't had any issues, and it feels like I'm getting better quality work in. 

All you can do is try it out. If it doesn't work, you can always go back to how you were doing them before, you're not locked into the change. 

Try the experiment!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> I do them back to back days too, so far I haven't had any issues, and it feels like I'm getting better quality work in.
> 
> All you can do is try it out. If it doesn't work, you can always go back to how you were doing them before, you're not locked into the change.
> 
> Try the experiment!!!


Ok, I'll try next week. I know I won't be sore. My arms don't get sore even when I work the hell out of them.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8%
flat bench press 45x15, 135x10, 10, 8
cable crossovers high 20x12, 12, 12
cable tricep pushdowns 55x12, 12, 12
overhead db tricep ext 45x10, 40x12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8%


Was really pressed for time today, but I didn't want to skip.


----------



## DEADlifter

Good job getting it in.  How are you feeling these days?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I'm feeling great, but still under "do not strain yourself too much" orders. My heart function is halfway recovered.

I'm getting an ablation surgery in August that will hopefully fix my heart rythm issues for good.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8%
front squats 45x10, 135x5
back squats 135x5, 10, 10
angle leg press 280x10, 10, 10
leg extensions 185x12, 12, 12, 12 165x12
seated calf raise 90x20, 18, 15, 15
adductor 205x12, 12, 12

I'm having sleep issues again, and it's really messing me up. Hope I can get it back to normal again soon.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Excellent work sir!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins kickboxing and jumprope
hammer str shoulder press 130x12, 12, 12
db front raises 25's x 15, 15, 15
db side raises 30's x 12, 25's x 15, 12, 20's x 14, 15's x 12+2p, 12's x 20
cable front raises 17.5x12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 12.5x12, 10.5x14, 10, 9x13
15 mins kickboxing and jumprope

Had a good day today, worked out with both my son and daughter.


----------



## Strikeclinch

CohibaRobusto said:


> March 9-12 I spent 4 days in CCU due to an atrial flutter and heart failure. My heart was pumping at 25% according to the doctors. I've been on a ton of heart meds since then, and pretty much sleeping 12-14 hours a day.
> 
> Yesterday I got good news, that my heart rate is back to normal, and I got the green light to start exercising again. I asked the doc "how much exercise can I do exactly, because I like to lift a lot usually?" And he said "just listen to your body and use your common sense." At which time my wife and I responded in unison, "well I don't (he doesn't) have much common sense when it comes to that."
> 
> So here we are. Honestly I feel like a turd. I've been laying around like a housecat the past month. I am still on a few heart meds, but they did take me off some, so that is progress.
> 
> My #1 goal is to get my heart functioning back to 100% strength (65% I think is the max EF).
> 
> Goal #2 is to maintain some muscle mass and start moving back to where I was before this all happened.
> 
> In many ways I'm lucky and I think this will end up being a good thing because once my heart is back to 100%, I could very possibly end up in better shape down the road (considering I was probably lifting during heart failure for at least 3-6 months).
> 
> So I'm going to start off with some light cardio and lifting, and take it from there based on how I'm feeling.
> 
> I'm 6'1, 196 lbs (I lost about 6 lbs since this happened), I also traded some muscle for fat this past month being a sloth.
> 
> I have another doc appt in 2 months to get an echocardiogram and see where my heart is at.


Bro this is one of my worst fears! Thank you for sharing! How was your diet and cardio looking at the time it happened? And your gear? Sorry to bombarde you with questions I wanna do everything I can to not have that happen to me


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Strikeclinch said:


> Bro this is one of my worst fears! Thank you for sharing! How was your diet and cardio looking at the time it happened? And your gear? Sorry to bombarde you with questions I wanna do everything I can to not have that happen to me


I was bulking and had stopped doing most cardio for probably like 4-6 months. I was running (trying to remember...) 300 test/300 deca/300 mast at the time. i think I added in 20mg dbol for 3 weeks prior to this also.

The gear isn't what got me though, I'm pretty sure it just made everything worse.

The root of the problem was a heart arythmia that I was ignorant about. I had A-Flutter and A-Fib going on for quite some time, and I just wasn't aware of it or tuned in to how serious that stuff is.

The gear made my blood pressure higher, and that exacerbated things as well. My average blood pressure during the time was probably 130-150/80-100.

In hindsight, if I had just gotten the arythmias fixed with an ablation prior to running any gear, I could have been fine. Also should have kept up some cardio.

I forgot to mention stims, I was abusing caffiene pretty bad, pre-workout drinks w/dmha, and sudafed.

So there I have confessed to all my crimes / stupidity now. Don't be a Cohiba.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% incline
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
db shrugs 50's x 12, 60's x 12, 70's x 12, 80's x 12
wide grip lat pulldown 100x12, 12, 12
cable straight arm pushdown 47.5x12, 12, 12
seated low cable rows 120x12, 12, 12
bench dips bw x 15, 15, 12
cable tricep pushdowns 65x12, 12, 12
cable overhead tricep w/ rope 42.5x10, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%inc

Started the opposing muscle group thing today on a trial basis.

I just wanna say thanks to all the people who journal their workouts here now. It's pretty damn cool. When I first started there was maybe 2 other people going. Now we have so many it's hard to keep up with. This is the meat and potatos of the UG in my opinion. Journals are where the rubber hits the road. All the other crap we talk about is great, and fluff. But here we get to see what people are really doing in the gym and their results.

Anyways I like reading what y'all do. Even though I don't comment all the time, your posts give me ideas and inspiration. This helps keep me accountable too. I don't want to go more than a few days without doing something in the gym, and I know if I slack off, Deadlifter will know 😳


----------



## sfw509

Thank you for posting and being open about what you have been through. I agree with you, the journals are an important part of this forum and a great way to learn from each other.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% incline
> back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
> db shrugs 50's x 12, 60's x 12, 70's x 12, 80's x 12
> wide grip lat pulldown 100x12, 12, 12
> cable straight arm pushdown 47.5x12, 12, 12
> seated low cable rows 120x12, 12, 12
> bench dips bw x 15, 15, 12
> cable tricep pushdowns 65x12, 12, 12
> cable overhead tricep w/ rope 42.5x10, 10, 10
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%inc
> 
> Started the opposing muscle group thing today on a trial basis.
> 
> I just wanna say thanks to all the people who journal their workouts here now. It's pretty damn cool. When I first started there was maybe 2 other people going. Now we have so many it's hard to keep up with. This is the meat and potatos of the UG in my opinion. Journals are where the rubber hits the road. All the other crap we talk about is great, and fluff. But here we get to see what people are really doing in the gym and their results.
> 
> Anyways I like reading what y'all do. Even though I don't comment all the time, your posts give me ideas and inspiration. This helps keep me accountable too. I don't want to go more than a few days without doing something in the gym, and I know if I slack off, Deadlifter will know 😳


👀


----------



## CohibaRobusto

1 hr kickboxing and calesthenics
bb flat bench 135x 10, 9, 6
db incline bench 45's x 8, 8, 8
cable fly's high 20 x 12, 12, 12
ez bar curls 70 x 12. 10, 6
alt db curls 30's x 10, 10, 10
concentration curls 25 x 12, 12, 12

I was beat today, really didn't want to go after kickboxing, but it was the only time I could go.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> 1 hr kickboxing and calesthenics
> bb flat bench 135x 10, 9, 6
> db incline bench 45's x 8, 8, 8
> cable fly's high 20 x 12, 12, 12
> ez bar curls 70 x 12. 10, 6
> alt db curls 30's x 10, 10, 10
> concentration curls 25 x 12, 12, 12
> 
> I was beat today, really didn't want to go after kickboxing, but it was the only time I could go.


And those are the days that separate you from lesser men. You went. 👊💪


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
back sqats 135x10, 10, 10
nautilus leg press 240x10, 10, 10
leg extensions 170x12, 11, 8, 150x8
seated calf raises 90x16, 14, 10, 70x20, 18
adductor 195x20, 16, 16

Had my son with me today at the gymtoday. He is showing some genuine interest, which is cool.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
> back sqats 135x10, 10, 10
> nautilus leg press 240x10, 10, 10
> leg extensions 170x12, 11, 8, 150x8
> seated calf raises 90x16, 14, 10, 70x20, 18
> adductor 195x20, 16, 16
> 
> Had my son with me today at the gymtoday. He is showing some genuine interest, which is cool.


How old?


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
> back sqats 135x10, 10, 10
> nautilus leg press 240x10, 10, 10
> leg extensions 170x12, 11, 8, 150x8
> seated calf raises 90x16, 14, 10, 70x20, 18
> adductor 195x20, 16, 16
> 
> Had my son with me today at the gymtoday. He is showing some genuine interest, which is cool.


cant wait till mine gets older


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> How old?


He is 14, totally awkward, skinny, and uncoordinated like I was at that age.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Me too!

Almost same age I started lifting (13).


----------



## CohibaRobusto

In Dallas this weekend for some personal business with the wife. I decided to experiment with some caffiene for the first time in like 4 months and it didn't go well. All I had was like 3/4 cup of black tea and my heart rate jumped up to 140 as soon as I got on the treadmill. So it kinda screwed up my workout.

Anyway, I think I learned my lesson. Did this stuff-

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% inc
shoulder press machine 80x12, 12, 12
db front raises 25's x 15, 12, 11
cable front raises 15x10, 10x15, 15
db side raises 20's x 12, 12, 12
upright rows 70x10, 10, 10
reverse fly 80x12, 12, 12, 10


So this hotel gym had the stupidist dumbells I've ever seen:



Then the machines have digital rep counters and interval timers (which actually was kinda cool)


----------



## Skullcrusher

Tea has more caffeine than coffee.

But maybe you don't drink coffee?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Tea has more caffeine than coffee.
> 
> But maybe you don't drink coffee?


That, I wasn't aware of.

I used to drink coffee before my heart issues. Haven't had it since.


----------



## blundig

Caffeine in Coffee Vs. Tea
					

Caffeine is a compound that is present in tea leaves and coffee beans. This article provides an analysis and comparison of its actual content in both.




					nutrineat.com


----------



## blundig

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm feeling great, but still under "do not strain yourself too much" orders. My heart function is halfway recovered.
> 
> I'm getting an ablation surgery in August that will hopefully fix my heart rythm issues for good.


Wife is having that in late August. They're really refined it.


----------



## Skullcrusher

blundig said:


> Caffeine in Coffee Vs. Tea
> 
> 
> Caffeine is a compound that is present in tea leaves and coffee beans. This article provides an analysis and comparison of its actual content in both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutrineat.com


I had a heart attack at age 25 from drinking too much tea after a night of really heavy drinking.

It was scary, My arms and legs went numb and I could not get off the floor.

My girlfriend had to call the paramedics.

They are the ones that told me that but maybe they were wrong?









						Caffeine in Tea vs. Coffee: How Do They Compare?
					

How you prepare your tea and coffee affects their caffeine contents. This article compares the caffeine contents of different teas and coffees and explores which makes the healthiest cup.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## blundig

The studies show that a binge drinking event raises your chance of a heart attack quite substantially for the next seven days. Tea really is not a causative factor. Any hereditary factors? What did the doctor say?


----------



## Skullcrusher

blundig said:


> The studies show that a binge drinking event raises your chance of a heart attack quite substantially for the next seven days. Tea really is not a causative factor. Any hereditary factors? What did the doctor say?


I was 25 years old, that was 24 years ago. Didn't see a doctor. 30 tall glasses of gin with a splash of 7up per night. I was an extreme alcoholic at the time and just didn't give a shit. That kind of a hangover coupled with the tea raised my blood pressure extremely high. Paramedics stayed with me about an hour until my bp went down. Scared me enough to switch to beer.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
flat bench press 135x10, 10, 10
decline bench 115 x 12, 10, 9
incline db press 40's x 10, 10, 12
cable crossovers high 20 x 15, 15, 15
ez bar curls 70x12, 10, 10
cross body hammer curls 25's x 15, 15, 15
concentration curls 25 x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Still trying out the opposing muscle group thing on back and chest day. I'm undecided on it so far. On one hand I think it's a good idea, but on the other hand I think I'm doing them a little too close together because I still had a light soreness in my triceps today from Sunday, and I had to do bench press. I'm going to try it for a month and then decide if I'll continue.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I was trying the full body workout thing 3 days a week but I was just not recovering fast enough.

So I had to ask myself if I thought it was better to switch to 2 days full body or go back to push/pull/legs.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
> flat bench press 135x10, 10, 10
> decline bench 115 x 12, 10, 9
> incline db press 40's x 10, 10, 12
> cable crossovers high 20 x 15, 15, 15
> ez bar curls 70x12, 10, 10
> cross body hammer curls 25's x 15, 15, 15
> concentration curls 25 x 12, 12, 12
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc
> 
> Still trying out the opposing muscle group thing on back and chest day. I'm undecided on it so far. On one hand I think it's a good idea, but on the other hand I think I'm doing them a little too close together because I still had a light soreness in my triceps today from Sunday, and I had to do bench press. I'm going to try it for a month and then decide if I'll continue.


If you're hitting back and triceps on Sunday then chest and biceps on Tuesday but you want your triceps as fresh as possible for bench day,  Could you just swap the two days around?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> I was trying the full body workout thing 3 days a week but I was just not recovering fast enough.
> 
> So I had to ask myself if I thought it was better to switch to 2 days full body or go back to push/pull/legs.


Are you recovering faster now that you're on test and deca? I would think your recovery time would be greatly improved. I remember that was always an issue for you.

My recovery time sucks now since my heart issues started. I used to never get sore. Now I need a few days of recovery from doing less volume than I used to.

I'm pretty sure most of it has to do with not blast and cruising anymore, stopping hgh, and probably weaker circulation as well.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> If you're hitting back and triceps on Sunday then chest and biceps on Tuesday but you want your triceps as fresh as possible for bench day,  Could you just swap the two days around?


Yes, good idea that is doable.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I'm recovering a little faster but not by much.

Rotating 4 different workouts, 3 days a week.

Feel like that is working really good for me.

Dropped deca and just doing test.

If my joints start hurting I will do a blast.

Plan to do anavar sometime in the future.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
front squats 45x10
back squats 135x10, 10, 10
leg extensions 130x12, 140x12, 150x12
seated leg curl 90 x 15, 110x10, 100x8
adductor 150x12, 12, 12
abductor 80x12, 90x12, 12
angle leg press 280x12, 370x8, 6
leg press calf extensions 160x20, 16, 16, 16, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Decided to try the Anytime Fitness for leg day this morning because they have a seated leg curl and abductor. It went pretty well, but their leg extension pad was worn out and made it painful af to do leg extensions. Might as well had no padding at all on the damn thing.


----------



## DEADlifter

Ouch.  That made my shins hurt reading it. 😖


----------



## Skullcrusher

If I had knee sleeves with me I would have just put them in between.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> If I had knee sleeves with me I would have just put them in between.


Yeah idk maybe that or a towel? I haven't been squatting heavy enough to warrant knee sleeves for a while now. 😥


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah idk maybe that or a towel? I haven't been squatting heavy enough to warrant knee sleeves for a while now. 😥


Towel would work.

You'll get it back dude, just keep at it!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Been traveling, on the road all day thursday, took the family to Schlitterbahn water park yesterday. Big realization from this. If you work out regularly and are feeling insecure about your looks, go spend a day at a water park and you'll see you're probably in better shape than 99% of your age group. Enjoy.

Hit the hotel gym today for shoulder day.

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
db shoulder press 40's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 10+2p, 20's x 12, 15's x 17
front raises 20's x 6 (shoulder pain)
reverse cable crossovers 10x14, 10, 5x16, 18, 10x7
face pulls 40x20, 50x15, 55x12, 12
front raises 15's x20 (pain is gone), 20's x 15, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

I usually don't do side raises before fronts anymore and I remembered why today. For some reason I get some shoulder pain when I do that. I waited and went back to fronts later on and it was gone.


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> Been traveling, on the road all day thursday, took the family to Schlitterbahn water park yesterday. Big realization from this. If you work out regularly and are feeling insecure about your looks, go spend a day at a water park and you'll see you're probably in better shape than 99% of your age group. Enjoy.


Truth.  Experienced this myself at the beach a couple months ago. And I’m not exactly lean myself.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6-10% inc
db flat bench 60's x 12, 10, 10
db incline bench 50's x 10, 10, 10
db fly 20's x 15, 15, 15
alt db curls 35's x 12, 12, 12
cross body hammer curls 25's x 10, 10, 10
concentration curls 20's x 15, 16, 18

Hotel gym again, wife rushed me out before my last 15 mins of cardio.


----------



## blundig

CohibaRobusto said:


> Been traveling, on the road all day thursday, took the family to Schlitterbahn water park yesterday. Big realization from this. If you work out regularly and are feeling insecure about your looks, go spend a day at a water park and you'll see you're probably in better shape than 99% of your age group. Enjoy.
> 
> Hit the hotel gym today for shoulder day.
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
> db shoulder press 40's x 12, 12, 12
> db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 10+2p, 20's x 12, 15's x 17
> front raises 20's x 6 (shoulder pain)
> reverse cable crossovers 10x14, 10, 5x16, 18, 10x7
> face pulls 40x20, 50x15, 55x12, 12
> front raises 15's x20 (pain is gone), 20's x 15, 15
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc
> 
> I usually don't do side raises before fronts anymore and I remembered why today. For some reason I get some shoulder pain when I do that. I waited and went back to fronts later on and it was gone.


Amen. We took grandkids to Great Wolf Lodge waterpark last weekend. I couldn't believe the slobs in all age groups.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6-10% inc
db shrugs 65's x 15, 15, 12
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
cable straight arm pulldown w/ rope 42.5 x 15, 15, 14
hammer str lat pulldown 100x10, 10, 10
seated cable low row 100x15, 15, 15
machine tricep press 90x15, 15, 15 110x15, 130x10
cable tricep pushdown 60 x 12, 12, 15
cable overhead tricep extension 42.5 x 12, 12, 18, 47.5 x 12

Hit Anytime today. My heart started racing after my first few lifts, so wasn't feeling too great. I think it was just because I forgot to take my heart meds last night. Then I had to leave to pick up wife and kids. Still traveling so we only have one car.


----------



## blundig

blundig said:


> Amen. We took grandkids to Great Wolf Lodge waterpark last weekend. I couldn't believe the slobs in all age groups.


I'm not being picky. I'm talking widespread obesity.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5-8% inc
back squats 135 x 10, 10, 10
leg extensions 195 x 12, 12, 12, 12
nautilus leg press 280 x 10, 10, 12
adductor 205 x 15, 20, 16
seated calf raise 100x 12, 10, 90x12, 70x17, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

So I took 3 days off in a row because 1 day my wife bribed me with a bj to skip the gym and spend more time with her, day 2 was driving home from vacation all day, and day 3 was catching up on work. So I'm back at it now finally.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> So I took 3 days off in a row because 1 day my wife bribed me with a bj to skip the gym and spend more time with her...


BJ's > DB's


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> BJ's > DB's


I really do it all for the bj's anyway.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5-8% inc
flat bench press 135 x 10, 10, 7
db incline press 50's x 10, 10, 9
cable crossovers high 20x 12, 12, 12
hammer str bench press 70 x 15, 12, 12
ezbar curl 70x12, 12, 12
cross body hammer curls 30's x 13, 12, 12
concentration curls 25's x 12, 14, 17

Went with my son today. Still kicking it. 25 days till heart surgery.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
HS shoulder press 130 x 12, 12, 15
db front raises 25's x 12, 12, 15
dn side lateral raises 25's x 10, 10, 13+2p
reverse cable crossovers 10.5x16, 12, 9+1p, 9x10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Quick shoulder day today, pressed for time. Still moving things around, I think I might settle on keeping shoulders between my chest and back day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
db shrugs 70's x 12, 12, 12
seated cable low rows 120 x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 10, 10, 10
cable straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 12, 12, 12
tricep dip machine 105 x 15, 120x12, 12
cable tricep pushdown w/rope 57.5x12, 12, 9
cable overhead tricep w/rope 42.5 x 10, 10, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Had a decent back/tricep day today.

I had been putting off dental work since Covid, and today I finally paid the piper. 2.5 hours in the chair. Thank freaking jesus I found a good new dentist that has nitrous (my old one didn't). They even gave me headphones and pandora to listen to. Hope I don't have to do that again for a few more years.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
> back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
> db shrugs 70's x 12, 12, 12
> seated cable low rows 120 x 15, 15, 15
> wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 10, 10, 10
> cable straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 12, 12, 12
> tricep dip machine 105 x 15, 120x12, 12
> cable tricep pushdown w/rope 57.5x12, 12, 9
> cable overhead tricep w/rope 42.5 x 10, 10, 12
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc
> 
> Had a decent back/tricep day today.
> 
> I had been putting off dental work since Covid, and today I finally paid the piper. 2.5 hours in the chair. Thank freaking jesus I found a good new dentist that has nitrous (my old one didn't). They even gave me headphones and pandora to listen to. Hope I don't have to do that again for a few more years.


I went Monday and I am still hurting


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> I went Monday and I am still hurting


Yeah not feeling to great today still.


----------



## PZT

Ive went to dentist like 10 times since covid started. Clean fkin place in 4 counties around here lol


----------



## sfw509

A good dentist is worth their weight in gold. Nitrous definitely helps too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5-8% inc
squats 135 x 10, 10, 10, 185 x 3, 225 x 2
nautilus leg press 300 x 10, 320x10, 340x10
leg extensions 200x12, 12, 12, 12
adductor 205 x 15, 15, 15
seated calf 100x10, 10, 10, 70x20, 16, 16
20 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% inc

Had a decent leg day today, driving up to work on my hunting camp this weekend. Been watching the big lebowski while on the treadmill today lol. Pretty entertaining.


----------



## DEADlifter

I tried to find it looking back through here.  When is your next procedure?


----------



## NbleSavage

Enjoy the hunt this weekend, Mate.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> I tried to find it looking back through here.  When is your next procedure?


August 25th, I'm having an ablation surgery.



NbleSavage said:


> Enjoy the hunt this weekend, Mate.


I wish i was hunting, but I'm actually just up here to work on the camp. A bunch of tree limbs fell down onto our patio cover and did some damage to it. It's a mess, spent all afternoon pulling them off. Now I gotta figure out how to fix this thing. 

Hunting season doesn't start for me until November, which sounds a lot further away than it actually is because I have such limited time to get out here. And the camp is a 4 hr drive from home, so it's a bit of a trek getting up here.


Skullcrusher said:


>


Miss saturday morning cartoons and no responsibilities....


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc
db bench press 65's x 8, 8, 8
db incline press 55's x 10, 6, 8
cable flys high to low 20x 12, 15, 16
ez bar curls 70x12, 75x12, 80x10
cross body hammer curls 30's x 12, 12, 12
concentration curls 25's x 15, 20, 17
10 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% inc

Feeling good. Seeing some strength gains. Would have liked to do more, but I was pressed for time today.


----------



## DEADlifter

Your strength is definitely getting back up there. Happy for you, brother.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Thanks DL. I'm worried about the impact of this surgery and taking a week off though. I know it's probably nothing to worry about, might even be good to take a week off, but I'm so afraid of more setbacks uggg.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
HS shoulder press 140x12, 12. 12
db front raises 30's x 10, 10, 10
cable front raises 17.5x15, 15, 15
db side raises 25's x 10, 10, 10+4p
cable side raises 9x14, 15, 15
reverse cable crossovers 10.5 x 14, 12, 12, 9x13, 7.5x12+2p
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Good workout today, my shoulders were pumped by the time I left.

I saw this kid today that started at the gym 3 months ago. He was wandering around at the time, looking at all the equipment like a lost dog, had no idea how to use anything so I took some time to show him a few lifts. Little dude (19 yrs old) was like 145 lbs that day he said. I hadn't seen him since, assumed he dropped off. 

Today I saw him, and was like whoa is that the same kid? I could tell he got bigger already and told him; I mean it was a very noticeable difference. He gained fricking 20 lbs already! He was all excited about it too. It was pretty cool.

There's at least a handful of people I've seen do incredible  transformations there now. It's pretty cool to watch.


----------



## ATLRigger

Good deal


----------



## sfw509

Awesome work man. Keep it up.

Your doctor said you only have to take a week off after the procedure?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

sfw509 said:


> Awesome work man. Keep it up.
> 
> Your doctor said you only have to take a week off after the procedure?


Yep


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
db shrugs 70's x 15, 15, 12
wide grip lat pulldowns 120 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 12, 12, 12
seated low row 130 x 12, 12, 13
tricep dip machine 120 x 14, 14, 14
cable tricep pushdown v bar 60 x 14, 12, 12, w/rope 40x20, 15
overhead db tricep ext 40x12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Had a good workout today. I think I got my routine down where it will work with the opposing muscle group days, and it seems like it has made a nice difference.


----------



## Voyagersixone

Looks great man - a lot of awesome work put in!


----------



## DEADlifter

Good stuff, brother.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
squats 135 x 10, 10, 10, 185 x 4, 225 x 2
nautilus leg press 320 x 10, 340 x 10, 360 x 10
leg extensions 205 x 12, 12, 12, 10
adductor 205 x 15, 15, 15
seated calf raise 90 x 18, 15, 14, 70x18, 16
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Had a good day, feeling good in the gym. Got pretty comprehensive bloodwork done yesterday to see where I'm at. Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Killing it on that leg press!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Killing it on that leg press!


Thanks. I'm not used to using that particular machine so I'm still trying to get a feel for where my limits are with it. I'm pretty sure I can go a little heavier in that rep range on it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
flat bench press 135x10, 10, 10, 155x 6, 6
db incline press 50's x 12, 12, 10
pec deck fly 160x12, 12, 8, 145x 7
ez bar curls 75 x 12, 12, 12
cross body hammer curls 30's x 12, 12, 15
concentration curls 25x16, 14, 13+2p
15 mins eliptical

Felt good in the gym today. Got my bloodwork back and my tesosterone was lower than expected (like 500), so I'm gonna bump it a bit. Everything else looked acceptable.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical
HS shoulder press 140x12, 12, 12
db front raises 30's x 10, 10, 10
cable front raises 17.5 x 12, 12, 12
db side raises 25's x 12, 10, 10, 20's x 12, 15's x 12+2p
reverse cable crossovers 10.5x15, 14, 15, 13, 11
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Gym is getting packed again. Seems like pre-covid levels now. Lot's of senior citizens and gym bro's, no hot girls at my gym  wtf.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
db shrugs 70's x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldowns 120 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 12, 12, 12
seated low rows 130 x 12, 12, 14
Bench dips bw x 15, 15, 15
cable tricep pushdown 60 x 12, 12, 12
overhead cable tricep ext 42.5 x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Same old stuff, nothing exceptional to report.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Glad you're back at it brother!
I haven't replied yet cause I'm an asshole but I'm rooting for you.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

FlyingPapaya said:


> Glad you're back at it brother!
> I haven't replied yet cause I'm an asshole but I'm rooting for you.


Haha thanks man. I have a little minor heart surgery thing Thursday of next week, then I have to rest for a week. So I plan to train hard up until that, then chillax. 

My wife and I's girlfriend is coming in for 2 weeks also, so that will be nice, and we have a beach trip planned.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Well I'm pissed, my surgery got pushed back because of hospital Covid shit, and now I don't even have a new date yet.

The good part of it is girlfriend is coming in town and I won't be laid up for any of that time, and also my heart has still been getting better without the surgery.

I guess I just wanted to get it over with though.


----------



## eazy

CohibaRobusto said:


> My wife and I's girlfriend is coming in for 2 weeks


I already know, and still have to read it three times.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

eazy said:


> I already know, and still have to read it three times.


Obviously I have nothing else interesting going on in my life right now 😂

Today was a good leg day, started doing situps again so my abs can poke out for the beach in a few weeks.

15 mins eliptical
20 decline situps
squats 135x10, 10, 10, 185x6, 6
nautilus leg press 340x10, 360x10, 10
leg extensions 205x12, 12, 12, 12
adductor 205x20, 20, 20, 15
20 decline situps
seated calf raises 115x10, 10, 10, 90x14, 14, 14
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

So I referenced the bobbyloads foot placement chart for leg press, and today I really felt it in my quads good, which was the goal. Seeing some nice strength gains.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

My favorite subway sandwich right now, post workout:

Wheat bread, turkey (triple meat), pepperoni, pepperjack cheese, spinach, bell peppers, banana peppers, olive oil.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Oh dear...

Let me find out you are sneaking in a chocolate chip cookie with it!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> Let me find out you are sneaking in a chocolate chip cookie with it!


Their cookies are the bomb! But no, I've been eating pretty clean lately. 😭


----------



## CJ

Subway???? 💩💩💩🤢🤢🤢🤮


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> Subway???? 💩💩💩🤢🤢🤢🤮


wtf is wrong with a subway sandwich? good lord dude is it not gmo gluten free or something? I already started taking y'alls premadonna vitamins made out of blueberries and unicorn farts, and now I guess I gotta cut out subway too 🤣


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> wtf is wrong with a subway sandwich? good lord dude is it not gmo gluten free or something? I already started taking y'alls premadonna vitamins made out of blueberries and unicorn farts, and now I guess I gotta cut out subway too 🤣


The only person here who should be eating a footlong is FD!!!  🤣


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ275 said:


> The only person here who should be eating a footlong is FD!!!  🤣


For the record, I get the 6" (that's right, I like the small ones). And I get triple meat to increase my protein:carb ratio. 😃


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> For the record, I get the 6" (that's right, I like the small ones). And I get triple meat to increase my protein:carb ratio. 😃


You like 'em short and fat. Gotcha!


----------



## CohibaRobusto




----------



## Skullcrusher

Skullcrusher's reform plan for Cohiba:

1. quit injecting experimental vaccines
2. quit smoking crack with all those low lifes in the bayou
3. quit eating subway and sneaking in chocolate chip cookies
4. quit shooting heroin at Lafayette Cemetary
5. move to a 6 day a week workout
6. make the 6th day an actual cardio day, no more of that 15 minute nonsense
7. no bulking until you lose that ridiculous belly

You're welcome. That will be $50. I accept payment in cash and nudes of both your girls!! 😄


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Skullcrusher's reform plan for Cohiba:
> 
> 1. quit injecting experimental vaccines
> 2. quit smoking crack with all those low lifes in the bayou
> 3. quit eating subway and sneaking in chocolate chip cookies
> 4. quit shooting heroin at Lafayette Cemetary
> 5. move to a 6 day a week workout
> 6. make the 6th day an actual cardio day, no more of that 15 minute nonsense
> 7. no bulking until you lose that ridiculous belly
> 
> You're welcome. That will be $50. I accept payment in cash and nudes of both your girls!! 😄


Nudes delivered 😀

And I love that you mentioned an actual new orleans cemetary! 

A day of 1 hr cardio is not a bad idea, but I kinda do that already when I do kickboxing once a week. And the 15 mins before/after was originally one of my first trainer's suggestions. Then I started it up again when I had heart trouble, and then you posted a video of some trainer dude not long ago that reiterated how good it was for training. 

Took my daughter today and she did some of this with me:

15 mins eliptical
flat bench press 135x10, 10, 10, 155x5, 4
db incline press 50's x 10, 10, 10
cable crossovers, high, 20x15, 25x12, 14
ez bar curls 75 x 12, 12, 10
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 25's x 12, 15
concentration curls 25's x 18, 14, 12
db forearm curls 30's x 12, 12, 8
HS bench press 65x20, 85x15, 95x10

Not sure why I was a little weaker on some lifts today. Happy with what transpired overall though. We have kickboxing this evening. 

I changed up my sub today, I got triple turkey, pepperoni, extra swiss, spinach, tomatoes, and avacado. It was tasty.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I'm only kidding, do what works for you!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> I'm only kidding, do what works for you!


I know bro, it was good i got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## CJ

I wasn't kidding about Subway being trash!!!  😂😂😂


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins kickboxing and jump rope
HS shoulder press 140 x 12, 12, 12
cable front raises 17.5x15, 15, 15
db side lateral rises 25's x 12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 10.5 x 15, 15, 12
cable external rotation 12.5 x 15, 15, 15
cable internal rotation 17.5 x 15, 15, 20
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Kind of light shoulder today today, also had my son with me, and I just have him doing full body compound movements right now.

Got a double beef n cheddar from Arby's today hoping that CJ would be happy I avoided subway 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## CJ

Arby's is better. 👏👏


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% incline
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
db shrugs 70's x 15, 15, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 12, 12, 12
seated low cable rows 120 x 15, 15, 15
cable tricep pushdown 60x16, 15, 14
tricep dip machine 115 x 12, 12, 12
db overhead tricep ext 40 x 12, 12, 12
10 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Neighbor's wife is hitting my gym now. She's cute. Gotta stay focused. 😐


----------



## CohibaRobusto

front squats 45x10
back squats 135x 10, 10, 10, 185x6, 6, 205x4
Leg extensions 205x12, 12, 12, 170x15, 15
seated calf raise 115x12, 10, 12, 90x12, 70x20

Quick leg workout today, I was short on time because I'm having to prep for a hurricane headed our way here again. It's actually been a slow year so far, this is our first one.


----------



## Trendkill

Is there a way to ban the word “subway”?  Kinda like before the forum update the word “fuck” was always obscured?  We need to put an end to this shit.

Arbys - ”we have the meats” spoken by none other than Lord Vader himself. Now that’s a sandwich I can believe in.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> front squats 45x10
> back squats 135x 10, 10, 10, 185x6, 6, 205x4
> Leg extensions 205x12, 12, 12, 170x15, 15
> seated calf raise 115x12, 10, 12, 90x12, 70x20
> 
> Quick leg workout today, I was short on time because I'm having to prep for a hurricane headed our way here again. It's actually been a slow year so far, this is our first one.


Stay safe, bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8%
flat bench 135x10, 10, 10, 155x6, 6
db incline press 50's x 12, 12, 12
cable crossovers high 25 x 15, 15, 15
ez bar curls 75 x 12, 12, 10
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 12, 12
concentration curls 30 x 15, 12, 9+3p
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Good gains today. We are gonna evacuate for this hurricane, so we are going to Pensacola Beach...hope we get some breaks in the weather out there. Shouldn't be as bad as Nola either way.


----------



## sfw509

Nice work and stay safe. Looks like Southern Louisiana is going to be a mess.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

It will be. We evacuated to Pensacola today and what should have been a 4 hr drive took 12+ hours.

To make matters worse, the hurricane track is way closer to my house now. This will be a huge mess. If you've ever been in a town right after a storm like this, it looks like a war zone.

I hope my house doesn't get too effed up.


----------



## sfw509

When i was a cop I volunteered go down and work in Slidell to relieve them, but they called off our rotation. The guys i knew who went said it was unlike anything they have ever seen.


----------



## Skullcrusher




----------



## Send0

For a few years, when I still had a flat bottom boat, I was part of the "Texas navy". After all, the Cajun navy came to save our ass in Houston several times... it was my way to pay it back.

Hope you get home and find minimal damage brother!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Well so far all I know is my power is out. A shed door blew open and was flopping in the wind, and my house alarm went off. My fingers are crossed I hope damage is not too bad.

Staying at a Hampton in today. This gym is crap, it has the necessary stuff but is kinda moldy and gross.

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8%
db shoulder press 50's x 10, 10, 10, 9, 7
db front raises 30's x 15, 15, 11
db side raises 25's x 12, 12, 12, 20's x 15, 15's x 21
stability ball crunches 3 x 12
reverse cable crossovers 30x15, 15, 10, 25x14, 20x16
15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 6% incline

Glad at least I can work out.


----------



## DEADlifter

Hopefully everything is cool with your place.

30s for 15 reps on front raises.  I hear ya brother.  Good stuff.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Staying at a Hampton in today. This gym is crap, it has the necessary stuff but is kinda moldy and gross.


Well tell them to disinfect that shit because you need to get your muscle freak on! 

Anyways, I hope your place is safe and sound.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

So far I still don't know much about my house. We are probably going to try to get back to it tomorrow to see how things look, but our area is predicted to be without power for at least 3 weeks.

The good thing is we have a place to stay in Pensacola now until power is restored.

My hotel gym was being worked on today, so I hit a nice Anytime Fitness in downtown Pensacola, it was great. Did this-

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8%
back extensions bw x 15, 20, 20
db shrugs 75's x 12, 14, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 120x12, 12, 12
machine tricep press 110 x 25, 150 x 16, 15
hammer strength iso rows 100/s x 15, 15, 10
tricep pushdown w rope 60x12, 12, 10
seated low cable row 120x12, 12, 12
cable overhead tricep w rope 50 x 15, 14, 12, 40x18
15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 6% incline


----------



## Skullcrusher

3 weeks...wtf?

Well I have had to go with no power during a really bad blizzard one winter. Candles, coolers, lots of ice to keep food good. Actually had an entire wall that was covered in ice on the inside due to all the condensation caused from cooking. It sucked.

Wish you the best of luck.

Maybe it will be sooner than 3 weeks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> 3 weeks...wtf?
> 
> Well I have had to go with no power during a really bad blizzard one winter. Candles, coolers, lots of ice to keep food good. Actually had an entire wall that was covered in ice on the inside due to all the condensation caused from cooking. It sucked.
> 
> Wish you the best of luck.
> 
> Maybe it will be sooner than 3 weeks.


Yeah one of the main power transmission lines was on a tower that literally fell into the mississippi river.

Good news is, we are safe and sound at the beach in Pensacola right now  I am pretty fortunate. I'm not going back until power is restored.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah one of the main power transmission lines was on a tower that literally fell into the mississippi river.
> 
> Good news is, we are safe and sound at the beach in Pensacola right now  I am pretty fortunate. I'm not going back until power is restored.


Well that's cool!

Anyway you can have someone check on your place?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Well that's cool!
> 
> Anyway you can have someone check on your place?


We went back yesterday to get a few things, and some of our neighbors have been keeping an eye on it.

Damage is pretty bad, but could have been  worse. Half our shingles blew off, and that half of the house had water come through the roof; so we are looking at sheetrock and flooring replacement, probably some mold remediation too as things progress.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Anytime fitness today for leg day, and everybody else was doing legs so I started out with some calf stuff and leg curls to wait for the presses and squat racks to free up.

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 5%
Rotary calf machine 145 x 15, 160x12, 12
seated leg curl 110x10, 100x8, 90x10
HS angle leg press 260 x 12, 12, 12, 350x8, 8, 440x6
back squats 135x10, 185x8, 8
leg extensions 150x12, 12, 12
adductor 290x 16, 15, 15
rotary calf 150x20, 20, 20, 165x15, 14
15 mins treadmill 3.4 mph x 3% incline

There is this hilarious dude filming youtube videos of his workouts and commenting on them during the process. He is in awful shape too. I love it. I hope it's not supposed to be  instructional 🙄


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Some recent pics. I still feel scrawny, but if I had to stay like this forever, I'd be happy. Goal is still 220. Hovering just above 200 still.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Had really limited time today, so I worked out at the hotel gym.

db flat bench press 60's x 12, 12, 12, 10, 8
db incline press 55's x 10, 10, 8
cable crossovers high 25x15,15, 15
alt db curls 35's x 12, 12. 12
cross body hammer curls 30's x 12, 12, 10
concentration curls 30 x 15, 12, 12+2p


----------



## ATLRigger

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 8% inc
> back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
> db shrugs 70's x 15, 15, 12
> wide grip lat pulldowns 120 x 12, 12, 12
> straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 12, 12, 12
> seated low row 130 x 12, 12, 13
> tricep dip machine 120 x 14, 14, 14
> cable tricep pushdown v bar 60 x 14, 12, 12, w/rope 40x20, 15
> overhead db tricep ext 40x12, 12, 12
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
> 
> Had a good workout today. I think I got my routine down where it will work with the opposing muscle group days, and it seems like it has made a nice difference.


Ur split is ur split.  But please explain to me why ur doing back and triceps on the same day.  I’ll dig a little deeper into ur log now; i haven’t looked at it in a while but this is definitely unconventional, what ur doing.


----------



## ATLRigger

CohibaRobusto said:


> Some recent pics. I still feel scrawny, but if I had to stay like this forever, I'd be happy. Goal is still 220. Hovering just above 200 still.


I’d lick ur nipples from the first pic and I’m not even gay.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

ATLRigger said:


> Ur split is ur split.  But please explain to me why ur doing back and triceps on the same day.  I’ll dig a little deeper into ur log now; i haven’t looked at it in a while but this is definitely unconventional, what ur doing.


I know! Thanks for checking in man.

My first trainer actually had me doing some opposing muscle groups on the same day when I first started, but I hadn't done it in a long time.

Then CJ started doing it, and I remembered it was good and started it up again.

The reason it is good is because it increases the frequency that you're hitting each of those muscle groups in a week.

So since I'm on a 4 day split right now (legs, chest and biceps, shoulders, back and triceps), it is better for me. The caveat being, as long as I can get a good enough workout in on those muscles.

If I start to plateau, and I'm not getting sore at all or growing, I will probably change it up or go to a 5 day split and add an arm day.

But right now it feels good. I'm getting a good full arm pump on both days, and I've been making some gains. Getting closer to where I was before the heart issues.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

ATLRigger said:


> I’d lick ur nipples from the first pic and I’m not even gay.


My nips are actually my best attribute 🤣😭


----------



## ATLRigger

So I’m seeing what ur doing (but i may be mixing the days up):
Day 1: Traps, lats, and triceps
Day 3: legs and core
Day 5: chest and biceps 

Ur split makes sense with the following considerations: 
U need a day of rest in between biceps and lats, and u will need a day of rest in between triceps and chest.  
So long as ur not sure putting those complementary muscle groups on consecutive days, this is in fact, a fairly conventional strength building program.  
I think however you will see diminishing returns after say, 60 days of said program. I do like this routine for 60 days to build strength though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

ATLRigger said:


> So I’m seeing what ur doing (but i may be mixing the days up):
> Day 1: Traps, lats, and triceps
> Day 3: legs and core
> Day 5: chest and biceps
> 
> Ur split makes sense with the following considerations:
> U need a day of rest in between biceps and lats, and u will need a day of rest in between triceps and chest.
> So long as ur not sure putting those complementary muscle groups on consecutive days, this is in fact, a fairly conventional strength building program.
> I think however you will see diminishing returns after say, 60 days of said program. I do like this routine for 60 days to build strength though.


Pretty much yeah but I throw in a shoulder day in between chest and back day. I only have 1 tricep excercise on shoulder day (overhead press). My rest days are interspersed depending on how I'm feeling (soreness). 

I've probably been on this rotation about 60 days now.


----------



## ATLRigger

Here’s a similar split that my coach had me run:
Day 1: chest and back
Day 2: legs and lower back 
Day 3: rest 
Day 4: arms
Day 5: rest


----------



## CohibaRobusto

ATLRigger said:


> Here’s a similar split that my coach had me run:
> Day 1: chest and back
> Day 2: legs and lower back
> Day 3: rest
> Day 4: arms
> Day 5: rest


I like that, but I feel like if you don't have a shoulder day then that back and chest day is gonna be a lot of work. I mean assuming you're doing ohp on that day too?


----------



## ATLRigger

OHP goes on the arms day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline
db shoulder press 50's x 10, 10, 10, 10, 8
db front raises 30's x 15, 12, 10
db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 25x12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3-5% incline

Quick shoulder day today at the hotel gym. I didn't do near the volume I normally like to do on shoulders, but I had an insane pump and my shoulders were done by the end.


----------



## ATLRigger

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline
> db shoulder press 50's x 10, 10, 10, 10, 8
> db front raises 30's x 15, 12, 10
> db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
> reverse cable crossovers 25x12, 12, 12
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3-5% incline
> 
> Quick shoulder day today at the hotel gym. I didn't do near the volume I normally like to do on shoulders, but I had an insane pump and my shoulders were done by the end.


I did a similar hotel workout Saturday ha


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Moved to a temporary furnished apartment yesterday and tried out their gym, which wasn't terrible but db's only went up to 50 lbs and had some broken equipment. Also cable pull weights are way off from what I'm used to.

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline
sldl's 100 x 16, 16, 16
behind back cable shrugs 155/s x 12, 135/s x 12, 12, db 50's x 16
wide grip lat pulldown 155 x 20, 16, 16
straight arm pushdowns 85 x 12, 12, 12
one arm db rows 50's x 15, 15, 15
machine tricep 45x20, 55x20, 65x20, 85x16
cable tricep pushdown 85x12, 16, 16
iso tricep pushdowns 40x10, 10
db overhead tricep ext 40x12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill


----------



## CohibaRobusto

New Anytime Fitness today! Pretty sure this is 5 new gyms in the past 2 weeks! I liked this one. Did a good leg day here.

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline
squats 135x10, 155x10, 185x10, 205x8
precor leg press 200x20, 20, 16
leg extensions 160x12, 12, 12, 12
seated calf 115x10, 8, 90x10, 70x14, 14, 14
adductor 120x15, 15, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.4 x 2%


----------



## Skullcrusher

So I read that power will be restored middle of next week in New Orleans...hopefully.

Are you going to wait until it's 100% for sure back on?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> So I read that power will be restored middle of next week in New Orleans...hopefully.
> 
> Are you going to wait until it's 100% for sure back on?


Most people have power now. Mine just came on last night. We are probably going home this weekend. I'm going to have someone check to make sure my house is liveable though first. I'm worried about mold from all of the water and heat.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Most people have power now. Mine just came on last night. We are probably going home this weekend. I'm going to have someone check to make sure my house is liveable though first. I'm worried about mold from all of the water and heat.


I remember how humid it can get in New Orleans. Even so, it has not been very long. Bleach will kill most types of mold. Just don't go so strong that it burns your lungs! If anything I would throw food away and disinfect the hell out of the fridge. You'll be okay bro.


----------



## Patriot1405

Awesome work brother!! Keep hitting it. Glad to hear your power is back!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> I remember how humid it can get in New Orleans. Even so, it has not been very long. Bleach will kill most types of mold. Just don't go so strong that it burns your lungs! If anything I would throw food away and disinfect the hell out of the fridge. You'll be okay bro.


We went back and cleaned the fridge out before things got hot, so we should be fine there.

One of my neighbors just did a walk through for me, and it doesn't look too bad. We have the AC and a dehumidifer running. 🤞


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline
db flat bench press 65's x 10, 10, 10, 8, 7
db incline press 55's x 12, 12, 9
cable fly's high 50 x 15, 13, 10
ez bar curl 70 x 12, 12, 12
cross body hammer curls 30's x 8 (elbow pain), 25's x 10, 12
concentration curls 25 x 15, 12, 11+3p
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 4%

Anytime fitness again today, this is a pretty good one. I didn't take my fish oil or glucosamine when I evacuated because I really didn't think I would be gone this long, and now I'm paying the price. I can definitely tell the difference. My elbows and knees are feeling it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Patriot1405 said:


> Awesome work brother!! Keep hitting it. Glad to hear your power is back!


Thanks man. This has been a trip. Not quite Katrina level shit, but probably the second worst storm I've been through.


----------



## NbleSavage

Nice upper body day, @CohibaRobusto


----------



## ATLRigger

CohibaRobusto said:


> Moved to a temporary furnished apartment yesterday and tried out their gym, which wasn't terrible but db's only went up to 50 lbs and had some broken equipment. Also cable pull weights are way off from what I'm used to.
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 8% incline
> sldl's 100 x 16, 16, 16
> behind back cable shrugs 155/s x 12, 135/s x 12, 12, db 50's x 16
> wide grip lat pulldown 155 x 20, 16, 16
> straight arm pushdowns 85 x 12, 12, 12
> one arm db rows 50's x 15, 15, 15
> machine tricep 45x20, 55x20, 65x20, 85x16
> cable tricep pushdown 85x12, 16, 16
> iso tricep pushdowns 40x10, 10
> db overhead tricep ext 40x12, 12, 12
> 15 mins treadmill


One idea for lat pull downs instead of high reps is to pause at the contraction point (lowest part of the pull). 
Just an idea.  Nothing really wrong with 20, 16, 16…just brainstorming with ya


----------



## CohibaRobusto

ATLRigger said:


> One idea for lat pull downs instead of high reps is to pause at the contraction point (lowest part of the pull).
> Just an idea.  Nothing really wrong with 20, 16, 16…just brainstorming with ya


Yeah, I normally don't do that many reps on pulldowns. I should have done pause reps I guess.  I was at this crappy apartment complex gym, and using their cable machine that wasn't made for pulldowns. I had to slide a bench up next to it.

I was pulling the whole stack of  weights and I guess because of the pulleys it wasn't as much weight as it looks like.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Back at home now, didn't have time for much, but did shoulders at my house with my limited equipment (db's and an adjustable bench).

db shoulder press 50's x 10, 10, 10, 10, 9
db front raises 30's x 15, 15, 15
db side raises 30's x 12, 12, 11, 25's x 15
rear delt raises 20's x 12, 12+2p, 12+5p, 12+8p


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical
back extensions bw x 16, 16, 20
db shrugs 75's x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldowns 120 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 50 x 12, 12, 13
seated cable low rows 130 x 15, 140 x 12, 14
machine dips 120 x 15, 135 x 12, 12
cable tricep pushdowns 70 x 12, 12, 10
db overhead tricep ext 45 x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%

Back in my home gym today. Back in my house too. Life has been crazy cleaning up from this hurricane and dealing with insurance stuff.

I have my heart surgery scheduled for this Friday now. After it, I am not allowed to lift for a week. I hope it doesn't set me back too bad, I've been making nice gains lately.


----------



## eazy

CohibaRobusto said:


> heart surgery scheduled for this Friday now


best wishes. swift recovery.


CohibaRobusto said:


> hope it doesn't set me back too bad


it won't. will come back refreshed and ready to go like a deload.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins eliptical
> back extensions bw x 16, 16, 20
> db shrugs 75's x 15, 15, 15
> wide grip lat pulldowns 120 x 12, 12, 12
> straight arm pushdowns 50 x 12, 12, 13
> seated cable low rows 130 x 15, 140 x 12, 14
> machine dips 120 x 15, 135 x 12, 12
> cable tricep pushdowns 70 x 12, 12, 10
> db overhead tricep ext 45 x 12, 12, 12
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%
> 
> Back in my home gym today. Back in my house too. Life has been crazy cleaning up from this hurricane and dealing with insurance stuff.
> 
> I have my heart surgery scheduled for this Friday now. After it, I am not allowed to lift for a week. I hope it doesn't set me back too bad, I've been making nice gains lately.


You hang in there dammit.


----------



## ATLRigger

Get better and good luck fixing ur home.  Good man going through hard times—tale as old as time.


----------



## NbleSavage

Best luck on Friday, @CohibaRobusto 
Ye fookin beat this.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Thanks y'all. I gotta fit in one more leg day tmrw before this thing! I don't want to go 2 weeks without hitting legs.

And don't feel bad for me, my girlfriend is in town and the ladies are taking good care of me. We rented some kind of sex dungeon tonight, it's connected to this courtyard in the french quarter with a clothing optional pool and hot tub.

So if the surgery kills me, rest easy knowing I had a good life fellas. ✌


----------



## PZT

Good luck with the ole ticker bro


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
squats 135x10, 155x10, 185x10, 205x8
nautilus leg press 300x15, 320x12, 12
precor leg extensions 170x12, 12, 150x12, adductor 205x20, 15, 15
seated calf raise 115x 10, 12, 10, 90x16, 70x20
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 4%

Got my last leg workout in before surgery. PM me if you're a perv, and I'll send you pics of these girls getting crazy last night.


----------



## DEADlifter

I was going to ask how the dungeon was.  Nevermind.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> I was going to ask how the dungeon was.  Nevermind.


I have had a smile on my face all day long.


----------



## PZT

my inbox is empty


----------



## CohibaRobusto

PZT said:


> my inbox is empty


problem solved 🙂


----------



## Thewall

Hey man. Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Well I survived surgery. Seems to have gone well. I'm also impressed by the number of fellow pervs on here who requested nudes.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

What I had done is called a Cardiac Ablation (https://www.mayoclinic.org/tests-procedures/cardiac-ablation/about/pac-20384993).

It's a relatively low risk procedure that corrects abnormal heart rythms, a-flutter and a-fib in my case.

Docs are telling me that I have to wait 1 week to work out again, and only do light weight the second week. 

I should be able to drink caffeine again in moderation, and my heart failure should progress healing faster now also. I'm having another echocardiagram done in December, so I should be able to see progress then.


----------



## sfw509

Glad to hear things went well. I may need to have that done in the future so ill be sure to reach out to a fellow perv if i do. Lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

sfw509 said:


> Glad to hear things went well. I may need to have that done in the future so ill be sure to reach out to a fellow perv if i do. Lol


I'll send nudes of my chics to cheer you up during recovery 😂


----------



## sfw509

That would definitely help. Lol.


----------



## NbleSavage

@CohibaRobusto  how ye doing, Mate? On the mend now?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

NbleSavage said:


> @CohibaRobusto  how ye doing, Mate? On the mend now?


I guess so. Just following doctor's orders, taking it easy. Have some minor pain around the entrance wound still.


----------



## DEADlifter

Glad to hear you came out good, brother.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Don't rush it man, get nice and healed up first.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Well the recovery from this surgery has been way harder than I thought it would be. Not that it was difficult per se, but more so that I just still don't feel back to my normal self.

I was told I could start back yesterday with light weights, and I did. Hoping to get some shoulders in today.

15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3%
bench press 95x15, 15, 15
incline db press 40's x 12, 12, 12
cable fly high 15x15, 15, 25
ez bar curl 40x20, 20, 12
cross body hammer curls 20's x 10, 10, 15
15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3%


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well the recovery from this surgery has been way harder than I thought it would be. Not that it was difficult per se, but more so that I just still don't feel back to my normal self.
> 
> I was told I could start back yesterday with light weights, and I did. Hoping to get some shoulders in today.
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3%
> bench press 95x15, 15, 15
> incline db press 40's x 12, 12, 12
> cable fly high 15x15, 15, 25
> ez bar curl 40x20, 20, 12
> cross body hammer curls 20's x 10, 10, 15
> 15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3%


Slow and steady mi amigo.


----------



## Send0

CJ275 said:


> Slow and steady mi amigo.


Donde estas tu pantelones y zapatos?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Send0 said:


> Donde estas tu pantelones y zapatos?


me desperté en un hotel elegante esta mañana con pantalones y zapatos en el suelo.


----------



## Send0

CohibaRobusto said:


> me desperté en un hotel elegante esta mañana con pantalones y zapatos en el suelo.


Haha... If you woke up any other way, then I would argue you're doing something wrong with your life 🤣


----------



## DEADlifter

No habla.

Take it easy brother.  I am so glad that you're ok after the surgery.  There will always be weights to lift.  Just make sure you're around to lift em.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Thanks dude, I need to be grateful. I get frustrated because it seems like 1 step forward, 2 steps back since march this year, but reality is I need to just be patient.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Combined legs and shoulders today because workouts are so light. I'm trying to keep the time between workouts shorter since I can't go heavy, and I had that week off.

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 3.5%
HS shoulder press 70x20, 90x20, 15
db side lateral raises 20's x 10, 10, 10
reverse cable crossovers 10.5x12, 12, 12
HS standing calf 30 x 20, 20, 17
squats 45x10, 65x10, 95x10
leg extensions 105x16, 20, 16
15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3%


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 4%
db shrugs 50's x 20, 20, 20
back extensions bw x 16, 16, 16
wide grip pulldowns 110x16, 16, 10
straight arm pushdowns 37.5 x 12, 12, 12
dual pulley low row 110x10, 100x12, 12
machine tricep dip 90x20, 20, 20
cable tricep pushdown 50x12, 12, 12
cable overhead tricep extensions 35x15, 15, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3%

A light back/tricep day. Tomorrow will be a rest day. It's funny what taking a week off does because my calves are sore as hell from half the volume I normally would do.

I think the surgery worked. I appear to be able to drink coffee again without my heart going crazy. So that's good news. I'm also starting to feel a little better each day.

I have a plan. I'm going to keep on the road I've been on and add some supplements that have been shown to help with heart issues like mine.

I'm keeping my test levels low still (around 700), and adding in low dose mast or primo (like 150/wk) because I find it  good for my mood, free testosterone and sex drive. I was progressing nicely up until the surgery. Also my heart has been recovering ejection fraction still while on these hormone levels, so I don't think it is hurting me in any way. Bloodwork is looking better as time goes on also.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yesterday: 30 mins eliptical trainer heart rate 120-145

Today
15 mins eliptical trainer heart rate 120-135 
bench press 135x10, 10, 10
db incline press 50's x 12, 10, 9
cable crossovers high 20x12, 12, 12
ez bar curls 70 x 12, 10, 8
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 25's x 15, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%

Feeling better every day now. Hoping this surgery was the last setback for a long time.


----------



## Bro Bundy

How’s that heart doing ? You using steroids with a bad heart ? Serious question


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bro Bundy said:


> How’s that heart doing ? You using steroids with a bad heart ? Serious question


Well I just had a cardiac ablation procedure 2 weeks ago to fix my heart rythm issues, and had to take a week off after.

My heart failure has slowly been recovering since March. I went from 25% to 45% so far, and 65% is perfect. I'm hoping to hit 65% by december when I get another echocardiagram done (which is how they know how well your heart is pumping).

As far as steroids go, I have been on pretty low trt doses between 60-100mg of test a week. My test level I'm trying to keep is around 700. I've been adding in a wee bit of mast or primo  (like 150mg / wk) about the past 4 months, the dht makes me feel better, and my heart has still been getting better on it.

I've been maintaining low bodyfat at 200 lbs so far. Now that my surgery is done, I'm hoping to start gaining again and get back to where I left off.


----------



## Bro Bundy

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well I just had a cardiac ablation procedure 2 weeks ago to fix my heart rythm issues, and had to take a week off after.
> 
> My heart failure has slowly been recovering since March. I went from 25% to 45% so far, and 65% is perfect. I'm hoping to hit 65% by december when I get another echocardiagram done (which is how they know how well your heart is pumping).
> 
> As far as steroids go, I have been on pretty low trt doses between 60-100mg of test a week. My test level I'm trying to keep is around 700. I've been adding in a wee bit of mast or primo  (like 150mg / wk) about the past 4 months, the dht makes me feel better, and my heart has still been getting better on it.
> 
> I've been maintaining low bodyfat at 200 lbs so far. Now that my surgery is done, I'm hoping to start gaining again and get back to where I left off.


I like to fuck with you but I don’t wanna see u die or have health problems . Make sure the health comes first  before anything


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Lol thanks dude.


----------



## Thewall

Glad to see things are going in the right direction for you. I am sure it has been a hard journey. I don’t know what I would do if the gym was taken away or modified for me.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Thewall said:


> Glad to see things are going in the right direction for you. I am sure it has been a hard journey. I don’t know what I would do if the gym was taken away or modified for me.


Well I just learned a lot about my body and heart in particular this past year. The setbacks are frustrating, yeah, but it's just part of life and a learning process too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
HS shoulder press 130 x 15, 15, 140x12, 10, 8
db front raises 25's x 15, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 25's x 15, 15, 12
reverse cable crossovers 10.5 x 15, 15, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Today was really great. I am starting to feel so much better. The first 15 mins on the treadmill my heart rate never even hit 110. Getting a little more optimistic about things now.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Today was really great. I am starting to feel so much better. The first 15 mins on the treadmill my heart rate never even hit 110. Getting a little more optimistic about things now.



That's really good to hear. Just still be mindful though.

Hopefully soon enough you will not have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Well I went from feeling great after my last workout, doing good at kickboxing the next day, to feeling lethargic and depressed the past 2 days. I just checked my blood pressure and it's pretty low. That may be the cause, although I have a lot of stressfull crap going on right now too between the hurricane damage to my house, work, and my son is having trouble in school....ugggg. I hope I can pull out of this soon. I gotta make it back to the gym tomorrow. I'm in a funk 😑.


----------



## Trendkill

The iron is a remedy for most anything.


----------



## Crash-Test

Trenkill is so right! I haven't been in a real iron gym since before Covid, the wife has and hasn't brought anything back yet (LOL) my guess its kinda like Yoga for me. In mind set.


----------



## weightlossburn

Maybe it's written somewhere in the thread, but what caused the heart failure?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

weightlossburn said:


> Maybe it's written somewhere in the thread, but what caused the heart failure?


I had a heart arythmia (A-fib and A-flutter) that I was not aware of, other than some high heart rates on cardio equipment at times.

That coupled with some over the counter stimulant abuse (sudafed, caffeine) and high blood pressure from a cycle, all together put me in heart failure.

The meds they have me on all lower my blood pressure, which is good for my heart and helping me recover, but sometimes (like now) it makes me feel like crap. I was 109/68 when I checked it a few hours ago.


----------



## weightlossburn

That's crazy, what was your weight and age at the time of occurrence?  The super market clocked me at 140/80 today.  I too am currently on meds since last week.  How fast was the cardio equipment showing your top heart rate speed?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

weightlossburn said:


> That's crazy, what was your weight and age at the time of occurrence?  The super market clocked me at 140/80 today.  I too am currently on meds since last week.  How fast was the cardio equipment showing your top heart rate speed?


So I was 45, it was this past march when it got bad. I was about 210 lbs. I've been maintaining at around 200 lbs since.

I've never been really aware of any heart rate issues. But when I got on cardio equipment sometimes my heart rate would register crazy fast like 140-180 when I was barely doing anything. I didn't feel bad most of that time though. I just figured the machines were messed up, which I guess was dumb in hindsight.

The highest my blood pressure was getting at the time was around 160/100. But that was on a cycle with dbol too.


----------



## weightlossburn

CohibaRobusto said:


> So I was 45, it was this past march when it got bad. I was about 210 lbs. I've been maintaining at around 200 lbs since.
> 
> I've never been really aware of any heart rate issues. But when I got on cardio equipment sometimes my heart rate would register crazy fast like 140-180 when I was barely doing anything. I didn't feel bad most of that time though. I just figured the machines were messed up, which I guess was dumb in hindsight.
> 
> The highest my blood pressure was getting at the time was around 160/100. But that was on a cycle with dbol too.


Damn, how tall are you?  I'm a little shy of 5'10" and I was at 220 for a while.  I recently got down to 200.  

I've reached 160/90 in the past without any cycle.  Also my cholesterol levels are no good.  I'm a bit younger than you, but not significantly.  I haven't had the heart rate at a high level issue.  But everything else going on is a bit concerning.

Do you have to see a doctor more often now to monitor you?  I hope the future only holds good health for you.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

weightlossburn said:


> Damn, how tall are you?  I'm a little shy of 5'10" and I was at 220 for a while.  I recently got down to 200.
> 
> I've reached 160/90 in the past without any cycle.  Also my cholesterol levels are no good.  I'm a bit younger than you, but not significantly.  I haven't had the heart rate at a high level issue.  But everything else going on is a bit concerning.
> 
> Do you have to see a doctor more often now to monitor you?  I hope the future only holds good health for you.


I'm 6'1" so I'm not a big guy at 200 lbs.

And yeah I have a heart doctor I'm seeing now, probably for the rest of my life, but I think *hope* I'll be "out of the woods" with this stuff by the end of this year.

160/90 is high. Sounds like you got on blood pressure meds though. Continue to monitor it, and be sure to talk to your doctor if anything stays out of range.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> The iron is a remedy for most anything.


I know man, I gotta make it in tomorrow.


----------



## DEADlifter

Like you said brother, sometimes it's one step forward and two steps back.  Keep your head up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
back extensions bw x 16, 16, 16
db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldowns 120 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 10, 10, 10
seated cable low rows 120 x 12, 12, 12
tricep dip machine 120 x 15, 15, 12
cable tricep pushdown 70 x 10, 60 x 12, 12
overhead tricep cable ext 35 x 12, 15, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 4%

Finally made it back in the gym today, feeling a little better, but still not 100%...maybe 75%. I can live with that.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I have good and bad to report. The bad is that I've been feeling awful all week except maybe the one day I barely made it to the gym.

My blood pressure has been low all week, and it makes me lethargic, and I get dizzy a lot. This is from the heart meds, and it usually passes in short time. It is actually good for my heart recovery to have low blood pressure, but my brain doesn't seem to like it for some reason. (Average bp was probably 110/70)

So I finally told my doc on thursday, and she sent me in for an echo and bloodwork. Good news is that my echo and bloodwork came back great. So I'm seeing more progress on the heart front.

She is going to lower my dosage on the meds that are keeping my blood pressure down, so hopefully I will start feeling better again soon (she had just raised it 2 weeks ago, so apparently that was the cause of all this). I will post up some echo results so y'all can see what it looks like.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Echo from April 23rd this year:

The left ventricle is severely enlarged with eccentric hypertrophy and severely decreased systolic function. The estimated ejection fraction is 25%.
Normal right ventricular size with normal right ventricular systolic function.
Grade I left ventricular diastolic dysfunction.
Mild left atrial enlargement.
Mild mitral regurgitation.
The estimated PA systolic pressure is 19 mmHg.
Normal central venous pressure (3 mmHg).

Echo from June 28th:

The estimated ejection fraction is 35-40%.
The left ventricle is mildly enlarged with moderately decreased systolic function.
There is moderate left ventricular global hypokinesis.
Grade I left ventricular diastolic dysfunction.
Normal right ventricular size with normal right ventricular systolic function.
Severe left atrial enlargement.
Normal central venous pressure (3 mmHg).
The estimated PA systolic pressure is 32 mmHg.


Echo from yesterday:

The left ventricle is normal in size with mildly decreased systolic function. The estimated ejection fraction is 40%.
Normal right ventricular size with normal right ventricular systolic function.
Left ventricular diastolic dysfunction.
Mild left atrial enlargement.
The estimated PA systolic pressure is 22 mmHg.
Normal central venous pressure (3 mmHg).

I probably have one from March of this year when all this started, but it came from another hospital. Anyway, this is really good porgress in my opinion.


----------



## Yano

Fuck yeah man !! Right on !


----------



## NbleSavage

Fookin' aye, @CohibaRobusto ! Well done!


----------



## DEADlifter

Glad things are looking up for you, brother.


----------



## sfw509

Awesome! Happy to hear the ticker is getting better


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%
squats 135 x 10 (hamstring pain)
nautilus leg press 210x15, 15, 15, 270x12, 310x15
leg extensions 180x12, 12, 12, 12
seated calf 90x12, 14, 12
15 mins treadmill 2mph

Today was weird. Tried to get back on track with a leg day, and my heart rate was higher than it should have been (like 120-150 most of the time). Then after my first set of squats my hamstrings started cramping, and I couldn't even do a bodyweight squat. So I went on the leg press and just started out with a shorter range of motion. I finished off walking like a snail on the treadmill trying to keep my heart rate down to 120.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yesterday did kickboxing, 1 hr.

Today:
bench press 135x10, 10, 10
db incline press 50's x 10, 8, 8
cable crossovers, high 20 x 12, 12, 15
decline situps 20, 15
ezbar curls 70 x 10, 10, 10
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 10, 10
30 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%

Baby steps.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
HS shoulder press 130x12, 12, 13
db shrugs 70's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 30's x 10, 25's x 12, 10
cable side lateral raises 12.5x12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 12.5x15, 12, 12, 10.5x15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

I'm moving shrugs to shoulder day from back/tri day. I didn't do front raises because front delts were still sore from chest day.


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yesterday did kickboxing, 1 hr.
> 
> Today:
> bench press 135x10, 10, 10
> db incline press 50's x 10, 8, 8
> cable crossovers, high 20 x 12, 12, 15
> decline situps 20, 15
> ezbar curls 70 x 10, 10, 10
> cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 10, 10
> 30 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%
> 
> Baby steps.


How did you feel after kickboxing?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> How did you feel after kickboxing?


Worn tf out, it was really hard. 

My conditioning is the worst it has been since I first had my heart issues right now. Because of the surgery, the week off, the week or so of low blood pressure...it all added up. Huge setback. My abs started disappearing, and I was getting weaker.

I'm coming back though bro! I'm really feeling better this week. I'm getting back on track. We go to Belize for 10 days in the end of November, and I'm hoping to look good again by them


----------



## NbleSavage

CohibaRobusto said:


> Worn tf out, it was really hard.
> 
> My conditioning is the worst it has been since I first had my heart issues right now. Because of the surgery, the week off, the week or so of low blood pressure...it all added up. Huge setback. My abs started disappearing, and I was getting weaker.
> 
> I'm coming back though bro! I'm really feeling better this week. I'm getting back on track. We go to Belize for 10 days in the end of November, and I'm hoping to look good again by them


You training Thai, Mate? Glad yer on the mend!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

NbleSavage said:


> You training Thai, Mate? Glad yer on the mend!


I'm working with a really good instructor right now. His name is Myron Gaudet. He has like 30 years  experience training people in mixed martial arts, he is also a referee for amateur and professional MMA. I just googled him and found this info: https://www.streetscienceboxing.com/about-coach-myron-gaudet

Myron is the second trainer my son and I have worked with in the past 3 years. The first 2 we mainly did beginning kickboxing with some trainers that weren't super experienced, but got us started. Mind you - we are not super dedicated to this, so we are on the slow learner program LOL.

With Myron, we are technically going to be learning tactical jujitsu, but for the past 6 months all we have been doing is working on striking, defense, and footwork. He doesn't want to move on to anything else until we have a solid base there. We've both been progressing a lot faster since we got with Myron though, his training techniques are awesome.

It's kind of mind-blowing the way he teaches stuff. The first class we learn a new technique, we suck at it, and by the 3rd class we are getting pretty adept at it. Cool stuff!


----------



## NbleSavage

Good on you, @CohibaRobusto  - that seems a solid approach. All good Thai / kickboxing starts with balance and footwork. It where ye get yer power from and how ye find yer attack and evade angles in the fight. Seems ye got a good coach then whose style works well for ye. Looking forward to hearing more about yer progress!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5-6.5%
HS Iso rows +90/s x 12, 12, 15
back extensions bw x 20, 20, 18
seated cable low row 120 x 15, 140x12, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 10, 10, 10
straight arm pushdowns 50x12, 10, 10
tricep dip machine 125x15, 15, 12
v bar tricep pushdown 60x12, 12, 10
db overhead tricep ext 45x12, 12, 12
15 mins eliptical trainer

Felt really good today. I hope this keeps up.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Felt really good today. I hope this keeps up.


Good to hear...finally right?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Good to hear...finally right?


It's been up and down since the surgery, mostly down. So yeah, finally! I am getting more optimistic.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical trainer
front squats 45x10
back squats 135x10, 155x10, 185x8
nautilus leg press 240x20, 300x12, 340x10, 10
leg extensions 165x12, 180x12, 195x12, 210x12, 220x9
Adductor 205x15, 15, 15
seated calf 115x12, 10, 90x12, 10
20 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% inc

Okish leg day, felt good. I'm thinking about tracking food again soon. I have only been tracking protein the past few months.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I've been lifting, just having heart rate issues again so I've been shortening my routine and just making sure I go as often as I can.

I talked to my doctor about it today, he said it could take another month or 2 to clear up completely.

Kind of a bummer, I really wasn't expecting this. They all said recovery from this was a breeze. Maybe that's true for people who sit on the couch all day. It's definitely not the level of performance I was expecting.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've been lifting, just having heart rate issues again so I've been shortening my routine and just making sure I go as often as I can.
> 
> I talked to my doctor about it today, he said it could take another month or 2 to clear up completely.
> 
> Kind of a bummer, I really wasn't expecting this. They all said recovery from this was a breeze. Maybe that's true for people who sit on the couch all day. It's definitely not the level of performance I was expecting.


You're doing more than most would, you're a beast!!!


----------



## Methyl mike

Joliver said:


> The heart LOVES one thing above all others....Less body weight.


I haven't read the entire thread but this is solid 24k gold. Not to rehash my personal life I have dealt with chf first hand and brother, let me tell you something, there is nothing in this world worth suffering on that scale. Not muscle women money fame NOTHING. I'd have to seriously consider being Ronnie Coleman x2 for a few years buy other than that, hook up with a good cardiologist and keep a real close eye on what's going on. Wish you the best.


----------



## Methyl mike

CohibaRobusto said:


> I've been lifting, just having heart rate issues again so I've been shortening my routine and just making sure I go as often as I can.
> 
> I talked to my doctor about it today, he said it could take another month or 2 to clear up completely.
> 
> Kind of a bummer, I really wasn't expecting this. They all said recovery from this was a breeze. Maybe that's true for people who sit on the couch all day. It's definitely not the level of performance I was expecting.


Doctors measure "recovery" differently than we do. Most people consider walking exercise thus if you go from hospital bed to walking around most doctors say you've recovered. 

Be patient and keep your head up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5 inc
HS iso rows +90/s x 12, 12, 12
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
seated cable low rows 140x 12, 12, 10
straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 12, 12, 12
wide grip pulldowns 120 x 10, 10, 10
tricep dip machine 125 x 12, 12, 12
vbar tricep pushdown 60 x 12, 12, 12
overhead tricep cable ext 35x20, 42.5x12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 2%

Got in a decent workout today. Haven't logged the past few because they were pretty short, wasn't feeling too great. Today blood pressure and heart rate were pretty normal.


----------



## eazy

glad you're feeling better


----------



## CohibaRobusto

eazy said:


> glad you're feeling better


I know, I keep hoping it will "stick" lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5 inc
angle leg press +90 × 12, +180×12, +270×10, +360×8, 270x10
bb lunges 45x20, 20
leg extensions 195x12, 200x12, 12, 12
seated calf raises +90×15, 13, 10, +70×16, 16, 15
adductor 205x15, 15, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 2%

Had a pretty good day so far. All the squat racks were taken though.


----------



## quackattack

CohibaRobusto said:


> All the squat racks were taken though.


The fkn worst.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5 inc
16 decline situps high angle
flat bench press 135 x 10, 10, 10, 155 x 5, 4
10 decline situps
incline db press 50's x 10, 10, 10, 8
cable crossovers high 20 x 12, 12, 12
ez bar curls 70 x 10, 10, 10
8 decline situps
cross body hammer curls 30's x  10, 10, 10
concentration curls 25 x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Feeling good again today. Hope this keeps up I gotta get in shape for Belize next month.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical trainer
HS shoulder press 140x12, 12, 12, 13
db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 12
db front raises 25's x 10, 10, 15
db side lateral raises 25's x 15, 15, 13
reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 12, 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

I'm coming back mother fuckers. 😁


----------



## sfw509

@CohibaRobusto doesn't care. @CohibaRobusto smacks the shit out of it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

sfw509 said:


> @CohibaRobusto doesn't care. @CohibaRobusto smacks the shit out of it.


I love that video 🤣

It was in it's prime when "the" honey badger played for LSU.


----------



## sfw509

My sister and I probably account for a million of those you tube views.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6-8% inc
back extensions ss w/ decline situps 15, 15, 15, 15, 15, 10
HS iso lateral rows +100/s x 12, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 15, 15, 12
seated low cable rows 140 x 12, 12, 12
machine tricep dip 135x12, 12, 12
cable tricep pushdown vbar 60x12, 12, 10, w/rope 42.5x12, 35x15
overhead tricep w/rope 35x20, 16, 16
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 2-3.5%

Got a good back day in today. I didn't plan on taking yesterday off but I had only slept for a few hours and roofers started working on my house at 7am so my day was fucked. Good news though I got my new roof now.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Killing it on volume!

You probably feel like you need to make up for lost time.

You're doing great though man.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Killing it on volume!
> 
> You probably feel like you need to make up for lost time.
> 
> You're doing great though man.


Yeah volume was good today. I doubt my back or tri's will even be sore though. I need to change it up somehow.


----------



## TrenTrenTren

DO NOT GET ANY COVID VACCINE


----------



## CohibaRobusto

squats 135x10, 185x10, 205x8, 6
angle leg press +180×15, +270×12, +360×8
bb walking lunges 45 x 22, 22
leg extensions 210x12, 12, 12, 9
HS standing calf raise 90x20, 130x16, 190x12, 250x10, 90x14

I did cardio in the bedroom this morning. We fucked for 45 mins straight, I couldn't nut. Leg workout was good, legs felt rubbery on the way out. I'm coming back peeps.


----------



## weightlossburn

CohibaRobusto said:


> squats 135x10, 185x10, 205x8, 6
> angle leg press +180×15, +270×12, +360×8
> bb walking lunges 45 x 22, 22
> leg extensions 210x12, 12, 12, 9
> HS standing calf raise 90x20, 130x16, 190x12, 250x10, 90x14
> 
> I did cardio in the bedroom this morning. We fucked for 45 mins straight, I couldn't nut. Leg workout was good, legs felt rubbery on the way out. I'm coming back peeps.


Orgazmo-StuntCock


----------



## CohibaRobusto

weightlossburn said:


> Orgazmo-StuntCock


Oh it was "enhanced," trust me. I wouldn't call it "stunt cock," but cialis makes quality wood.


----------



## weightlossburn

CohibaRobusto said:


> Oh it was "enhanced," trust me. I wouldn't call it "stunt cock," but cialis makes quality wood.


Hahaha, I meant the stunt cock reference for someone to come in and finish.  Sometimes the tadalifil has that side effect.  It will turn you into an old lead pipe.  Hard as fuck, but no movement in liquids.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

weightlossburn said:


> Hahaha, I meant the stunt cock reference for someone to come in and finish.  Sometimes the tadalifil has that side effect.  It will turn you into an old lead pipe.  Hard as fuck, but no movement in liquids.


That definitely has an effect, but also I had gotten off late the night before and she was being boring af that morning 😆


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> We fucked for 45 mins straight, I couldn't nut. Leg workout was good, legs felt rubbery on the way out. I'm coming back peeps.



I would have just faked it long before 45 minutes.  I am out of breath just reading that.


----------



## Jet Labs

CohibaRobusto said:


> March 9-12 I spent 4 days in CCU due to an atrial flutter and heart failure. My heart was pumping at 25% according to the doctors. I've been on a ton of heart meds since then, and pretty much sleeping 12-14 hours a day.
> 
> Yesterday I got good news, that my heart rate is back to normal, and I got the green light to start exercising again. I asked the doc "how much exercise can I do exactly, because I like to lift a lot usually?" And he said "just listen to your body and use your common sense." At which time my wife and I responded in unison, "well I don't (he doesn't) have much common sense when it comes to that."
> 
> So here we are. Honestly I feel like a turd. I've been laying around like a housecat the past month. I am still on a few heart meds, but they did take me off some, so that is progress.
> 
> My #1 goal is to get my heart functioning back to 100% strength (65% I think is the max EF).
> 
> Goal #2 is to maintain some muscle mass and start moving back to where I was before this all happened.
> 
> In many ways I'm lucky and I think this will end up being a good thing because once my heart is back to 100%, I could very possibly end up in better shape down the road (considering I was probably lifting during heart failure for at least 3-6 months).
> 
> So I'm going to start off with some light cardio and lifting, and take it from there based on how I'm feeling.
> 
> I'm 6'1, 196 lbs (I lost about 6 lbs since this happened), I also traded some muscle for fat this past month being a sloth.
> 
> I have another doc appt in 2 months to get an echocardiogram and see where my heart is at.




Hey brother, so what was the cause of the flutter/failure? Is it a genetic thing or years of smoking or gear use or just a kick in the teeth for no damn good reason?

Keep up the hard work good Sir


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Jet Labs said:


> Hey brother, so what was the cause of the flutter/failure? Is it a genetic thing or years of smoking or gear use or just a kick in the teeth for no damn good reason?
> 
> Keep up the hard work good Sir


I think it was genetic because it first happened long before I did any steroids or anything, but they also blamed my long term sudafed use. They said sometimes a virus can cause it to start...who knows.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%inc
bench press 135x10, 10, 10, 155x6, 6
db incline press 50's x 12, 55's x 10, 60's x 8
cable crossovers 20x15, 25x12, 12
HS Shoulder press 150 x 7, 130 x 9, 8
db lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 10
reverse cable crossovers 12.5x15, 12, 12
ezbar curl 70x12, 12, 10
cross body hammer curls 30's x 13, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 4%

I'm going to have to take fri-sun off to deer hunt opening weekend, so I'm squeezing everything into 3 days.

Today I added in shoulders to my normal chest/bicep day. Tomorrow I will do back and tri's. My legs are killing me today from Sunday omg this is awful.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%inc
> bench press 135x10, 10, 10, 155x6, 6
> db incline press 50's x 12, 55's x 10, 60's x 8
> cable crossovers 20x15, 25x12, 12
> HS Shoulder press 150 x 7, 130 x 9, 8
> db lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 10
> reverse cable crossovers 12.5x15, 12, 12
> ezbar curl 70x12, 12, 10
> cross body hammer curls 30's x 13, 10, 10
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 4%
> 
> I'm going to have to take fri-sun off to deer hunt opening weekend, so I'm squeezing everything into 3 days.
> 
> Today I added in shoulders to my normal chest/bicep day. Tomorrow I will do back and tri's. My legs are killing me today from Sunday omg this is awful.



You're doing great Cochise!

Take some zinc and magnesium if you have them.

Or eat some foods that have them, you'll be fine.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

back extensions ss with decline situps 16, 16, 16, 16, 16, 16
HS iso lateral rows +100/s x 12, 12, 12
seated cable low rows 140 x 12, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 10, 10, 10
straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 12, 12, 12

1 hr kickboxing later in the evening.

I don't know what happened to me at the gym today, not enough sleep, slightly overtrained lately, I just burnt out during those straight arm pushdowns and felt a strong urge to lay down and take a nap. So I skipped triceps.

I'll do them tomorrow then see if my legs are ready to go, they are still sore from sunday fml.


----------



## DEADlifter

Those are good numbers, bro.  The comeback is in full swing. 💪


----------



## Trendkill

Lot happening here and I'm just getting caught up.  Those test results from October show huge improvements.  Congrats man.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> Lot happening here and I'm just getting caught up.  Those test results from October show huge improvements.  Congrats man.


Thanks. I know man that is what I'm most excited about, but I actually look pretty good still.

So I went and got a massage the other day, and this chick had me totally covered in oil. I'm sitting on the table looking in this mirror next to it after the massage, and the lighting is perfect, I'm all oiled up, chest shaved, and I had the biggest moment of self adoration I've ever had. I just shook my head and said "damn you sexy motherfucker," to myself.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Well I'm sick now. Somehow (wtf) i got a cold and all I did was go deer hunting last weekend. Good news is it's not covid and I shot a small buck.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well I'm sick now. Somehow (wtf) i got a cold and all I did was go deer hunting last weekend. Good news is it's not covid and I shot a small buck.


You're a mean motor scooter now.

You'll be in tip top shape in no time.


----------



## eazy

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm sick now


get well soon.


----------



## Manu1234

Hey buddy,
i am currently going through a similar (maybe slightly worse) situation
here is how my story began from May. This post was from end of May
----------------------------
on the 5th May during the night, ive woke up and could absolutely not breath lying down. I made sounds breathing (water in lungs) and decided i have to go to hospital. I could not even go up 5 steps of stairs then without taking a break.
in the Hospital, they first thought i have pneumonia and gave me 2 days high-dosed antibiotics. Ive told them it is my heart and i need diuretics ASAP but they did not really care. I couldnt lie down, couldnt breath and was miserable.
on Friday the 7th ive finally got an ECHO (and you cant believe how hard it was simply lying down and putting my hand behind my head, it was harder than a leg workout 2 weeks prior) and the diagnosis is following (according to my letter)
- heart insufficiency with highly restricted EF (around 16%)
- Non-Compaction Cardiomyopathy (?) --> they assume but couldnt say 100% sure
- drastic mitral insufficiency ( vena contracta 5mm) --> according to my research, this is not drastic but more like moderate but i guess they know better=
- intense pulmonary arterial hypertension (85mmHg)
some measurements: septum 12mm, LVEDD 71mm, LVESD 63mm, heart wall 14mm, Aorta 28mm, LA 54mm
some blood values at my arrival: Quick INR 1,37, D-Dimere 0,73, CRP 0,41, Troponin I 69,10pg/ml, NT-ProBNP 833, TSH 0,00, FT3 3,42 (3,4 - 6,1), FT4 10,27 (9,8-18,8)

I was sent home on tuesday 11th with a Lifevest (external defibrillator). Follow up Blood work on 26th May. Follow up ECHO on 11.06.
if no improvement --> heart catether on 14.06. If then no improvement 8 weeks later implanted defibrillator.

I really hope that this is an acute heart failure. In March I had an infection and didnt recover long enough. Maybe it is something like a myocarditis. Also, the onset of the symptoms was pretty fast (i am talking i could train on monday intensely and on tuesday evening, i was not even able to walk upstairs..)

right now:
- situation improving daily. After getting out of hospital, ive started low impact walks on the outside as long as the weather allowed me to.
Ive started with 2500 steps daily and right now, i am at between 10 and 12k daily.
- no weightlifting. I stretch a bit 1-2 times a week and use my massage gun.
- coffee is allowed, no other stimulants
- I am trying to lose a good amount of weight now. Ive went to hospital with 102kg @ 172cm and right now i am down to 96. Trying to get down to around 88 in the first step.
- Doing IF (18/6). Mainly doing 2 larger meals a day. 250g protein, 125g carbs, 40g fats. I take a maximum of 3,5g sodium daily. I know kcals are very low for my body weight but i really NEED to drop it down..
- medication:
16mg candesartan daily, should be gradually increased to 24mg
15mg torasemid (diuretic)
25mg epleronone
125µ T4/12,5µ T3
-supplement stack:
8g D-Ribose + 2g creatine + 2g Taurine x3 Daily
400mg Kaneka Ubiquinol
1300mg Curcumin bcm95
100mg pycnogenol
Black garlic, Arjuna, Bromelain, VitD3, Zinc, Magnesium, Green tea extract,...

-----

July, my Ejection Fraction went up to 24%. Right now (Measured 14.10) i am at around 31% Ejection Fraction. Next Cardiologist meeting is next week thursday.
Medication was slightly changed, candesartan removed and Entresto (special heart failure medication) added. Might also get on a SLGT2 inhibitor next week (Jardiance). Also, diuretcs sllighty increased (22,5mg torasemid)
Right now, lifting is okay but only if i properly warm up beforehand. I usually go 15min bike first and then i workout because if not, i have breathing problems (maybe due to the betablockers which make heart-rate increasement pretty hard).
Ive removed all excersises that, for me, put too much pressure on my cardiac system (deadlifts, free weight rows, squats etc.)
typical workout is something like 15-20min LISS warmup bike, 10-14 working sets (45-70mins), 5min Cooldown. Usually 3on 1 off 2on 1 off... 3-way split
if i go too high with volume or not enough rest days the periods with breathing issues are more often (see below)
additionally, i take at least 1 * 30min walk daily. most of the time i aim for 8-10000 steps a day. Off days is the walk + 40min LISS bike

every 3-4 weeks i have a period (3-4 days) of breathing issues where i cant sleep due.
heart rate is good (nights around mid 50's, daytime relaxed around 62-66), blood pressure is on the lower side (100-105 / 65-70) which is a problem because i still have to increase entresto for optimal medication plan.

i wish you good luck and much health brother, keep going strong!


----------



## flenser

Don't know how I missed this thread all this time, but it's the first time I saw it. It was a nice 30 minute distraction from my boring work project. 

Amazing recovery.  Glad everything went well without me : )


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Just to update my log, this cold has been kicking my ass. I can't remember the last time my head produced this much mucous. I pretty much sneeze and blow my nose all day. Yesterday my chest hurt from sneezing and blowing my nose so much. Today I feel like I may be turning the corner.




Manu1234 said:


> Hey buddy,
> i am currently going through a similar (maybe slightly worse) situation
> here is how my story began from May. This post was from end of May
> ----------------------------
> on the 5th May during the night, ive woke up and could absolutely not breath lying down. I made sounds breathing (water in lungs) and decided i have to go to hospital. I could not even go up 5 steps of stairs then without taking a break.
> in the Hospital, they first thought i have pneumonia and gave me 2 days high-dosed antibiotics. Ive told them it is my heart and i need diuretics ASAP but they did not really care. I couldnt lie down, couldnt breath and was miserable.
> on Friday the 7th ive finally got an ECHO (and you cant believe how hard it was simply lying down and putting my hand behind my head, it was harder than a leg workout 2 weeks prior) and the diagnosis is following (according to my letter)
> - heart insufficiency with highly restricted EF (around 16%)
> - Non-Compaction Cardiomyopathy (?) --> they assume but couldnt say 100% sure
> - drastic mitral insufficiency ( vena contracta 5mm) --> according to my research, this is not drastic but more like moderate but i guess they know better=
> - intense pulmonary arterial hypertension (85mmHg)
> some measurements: septum 12mm, LVEDD 71mm, LVESD 63mm, heart wall 14mm, Aorta 28mm, LA 54mm
> some blood values at my arrival: Quick INR 1,37, D-Dimere 0,73, CRP 0,41, Troponin I 69,10pg/ml, NT-ProBNP 833, TSH 0,00, FT3 3,42 (3,4 - 6,1), FT4 10,27 (9,8-18,8)
> 
> I was sent home on tuesday 11th with a Lifevest (external defibrillator). Follow up Blood work on 26th May. Follow up ECHO on 11.06.
> if no improvement --> heart catether on 14.06. If then no improvement 8 weeks later implanted defibrillator.
> 
> I really hope that this is an acute heart failure. In March I had an infection and didnt recover long enough. Maybe it is something like a myocarditis. Also, the onset of the symptoms was pretty fast (i am talking i could train on monday intensely and on tuesday evening, i was not even able to walk upstairs..)
> 
> right now:
> - situation improving daily. After getting out of hospital, ive started low impact walks on the outside as long as the weather allowed me to.
> Ive started with 2500 steps daily and right now, i am at between 10 and 12k daily.
> - no weightlifting. I stretch a bit 1-2 times a week and use my massage gun.
> - coffee is allowed, no other stimulants
> - I am trying to lose a good amount of weight now. Ive went to hospital with 102kg @ 172cm and right now i am down to 96. Trying to get down to around 88 in the first step.
> - Doing IF (18/6). Mainly doing 2 larger meals a day. 250g protein, 125g carbs, 40g fats. I take a maximum of 3,5g sodium daily. I know kcals are very low for my body weight but i really NEED to drop it down..
> - medication:
> 16mg candesartan daily, should be gradually increased to 24mg
> 15mg torasemid (diuretic)
> 25mg epleronone
> 125µ T4/12,5µ T3
> -supplement stack:
> 8g D-Ribose + 2g creatine + 2g Taurine x3 Daily
> 400mg Kaneka Ubiquinol
> 1300mg Curcumin bcm95
> 100mg pycnogenol
> Black garlic, Arjuna, Bromelain, VitD3, Zinc, Magnesium, Green tea extract,...
> 
> -----
> 
> July, my Ejection Fraction went up to 24%. Right now (Measured 14.10) i am at around 31% Ejection Fraction. Next Cardiologist meeting is next week thursday.
> Medication was slightly changed, candesartan removed and Entresto (special heart failure medication) added. Might also get on a SLGT2 inhibitor next week (Jardiance). Also, diuretcs sllighty increased (22,5mg torasemid)
> Right now, lifting is okay but only if i properly warm up beforehand. I usually go 15min bike first and then i workout because if not, i have breathing problems (maybe due to the betablockers which make heart-rate increasement pretty hard).
> Ive removed all excersises that, for me, put too much pressure on my cardiac system (deadlifts, free weight rows, squats etc.)
> typical workout is something like 15-20min LISS warmup bike, 10-14 working sets (45-70mins), 5min Cooldown. Usually 3on 1 off 2on 1 off... 3-way split
> if i go too high with volume or not enough rest days the periods with breathing issues are more often (see below)
> additionally, i take at least 1 * 30min walk daily. most of the time i aim for 8-10000 steps a day. Off days is the walk + 40min LISS bike
> 
> every 3-4 weeks i have a period (3-4 days) of breathing issues where i cant sleep due.
> heart rate is good (nights around mid 50's, daytime relaxed around 62-66), blood pressure is on the lower side (100-105 / 65-70) which is a problem because i still have to increase entresto for optimal medication plan.
> 
> i wish you good luck and much health brother, keep going strong!



Man, thanks for sharing your experience. I wish you the best of luck in your recovery. I am on some similar meds and supplements right now and have been feeling much better up until I got this cold recently. 

I had an arythmia which was a big part of what caused my problems. I also had an ablation done recently to get that fixed. It will be a little while before I know if that was successful or not.

Overall though I have seen good improvement in my heart numbers over the past 6 months. I'm really hoping to be "out of the woods" with this after 1st quarter next year.

I'm just doing what the docs say and keeping my hormone levels in check. So far, so good. It has been frustrating, but not insurmountable.


----------



## NbleSavage

Stay strong, @CohibaRobusto  . Hope ye can shake the bad sinuses soon.


----------



## Capthowdy

Bro how did this happen to you ? I didn’t see that in the thread any where so sorry if you mentioned it already . I’m glad to see your recovering btw . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Capthowdy said:


> Bro how did this happen to you ? I didn’t see that in the thread any where so sorry if you mentioned it already . I’m glad to see your recovering btw .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The root of the problem was that I had an arythmia I wasn't really aware of (a-flutter and a-fib), but also was abusing some AAS (test, mast, deca, dbol not in crazy dosages but my blood pressure was high from it) and over the counter stimulants (caffiene, sudafed, and preworkouts, some with dmaa). It all kind of coalesced into something that put me into heart failure. And I didn't catch on until it was pretty bad.

And it's ok I don't mind repeating it in hopes that it might help someone else avoid the issue down the road.


----------



## Manu1234

CohibaRobusto said:


> Just to update my log, this cold has been kicking my ass. I can't remember the last time my head produced this much mucous. I pretty much sneeze and blow my nose all day. Yesterday my chest hurt from sneezing and blowing my nose so much. Today I feel like I may be turning the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, thanks for sharing your experience. I wish you the best of luck in your recovery. I am on some similar meds and supplements right now and have been feeling much better up until I got this cold recently.
> 
> I had an arythmia which was a big part of what caused my problems. I also had an ablation done recently to get that fixed. It will be a little while before I know if that was successful or not.
> 
> Overall though I have seen good improvement in my heart numbers over the past 6 months. I'm really hoping to be "out of the woods" with this after 1st quarter next year.
> 
> I'm just doing what the docs say and keeping my hormone levels in check. So far, so good. It has been frustrating, but not insurmountable.


thanks man, same to you 
Yeah i also made improvements  but i know it takes a long long time to really get back to "normality".
For me, sleeping is the main issue. (and climbing too many stairs xD)
i wll have a sleep study done in december and i hope it provide some insight and i get something to fix the issues.
Right now i am taking too many sleep pills that also mess with my breathing. It sucks, either i only get 2 hours of sleep or i take pills and have low oxygen :|
about your cold:
be very concious that you do not do anything strenous right now. This would overexert your heart by big time. For us, colds or illnesses are much much worse than for the normal guys. When you are sick, the body struggles to fight. For our weak bodies he already has issues fighting the virus, doing anything strenous on top of it is absolutely bad.
but, from reading your posts, i am sure you are aware and you keep an eye on it 
good luck! I will definitely update from time to time and follow your log


----------



## Capthowdy

CohibaRobusto said:


> The root of the problem was that I had an arythmia I wasn't really aware of (a-flutter and a-fib), but also was abusing some AAS (test, mast, deca, dbol not in crazy dosages but my blood pressure was high from it) and over the counter stimulants (caffiene, sudafed, and preworkouts, some with dmaa). It all kind of coalesced into something that put me into heart failure. And I didn't catch on until it was pretty bad.
> 
> And it's ok I don't mind repeating it in hopes that it might help someone else avoid the issue down the road.



Thanks for sharing the experience. Hopefully you make a full recovery ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Today I finally felt good enough to lift again after the cold. I'm freaked out though because I weighed myself this morning and I was 194. I guess I went about a week and a half without lifting or weighing myself, I can't believe I dropped down that far. I had been around 198-200. Oh well, what can I do but just keep trying to get back in the game?

I did this at home. Still kinda short of breath and my db's only go up to 52.5 lbs.

17 decline situps
db bench press 52.5's x 12, 12, 12, 12
db fly 25's x 12, 14, 15
db skullcrushers 25's x 15, 15, 15
db overhead tricep ext 45 x 15, 15, 12
alt db curls 35's x 12, 12, 12
concentration curls 30's x 12, 12, 12


----------



## CohibaRobusto

20 decline situps
db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 12
HS shoulder press 140 x 12, 12, 10
db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 15, 15, 15
cable external rotations 12.5 x 12, 12, 1220 decline situps
db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 12
HS shoulder press 140 x 12, 12, 10
db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 15, 15, 15
cable external rotations 12.5 x 12, 12, 12

I'm still really weak from this cold, had to make myself go today. Not fun but glad I went.


----------



## Methyl mike

Manu1234 said:


> Hey buddy,
> i am currently going through a similar (maybe slightly worse) situation
> here is how my story began from May. This post was from end of May
> ----------------------------
> on the 5th May during the night, ive woke up and could absolutely not breath lying down. I made sounds breathing (water in lungs) and decided i have to go to hospital. I could not even go up 5 steps of stairs then without taking a break.
> in the Hospital, they first thought i have pneumonia and gave me 2 days high-dosed antibiotics. Ive told them it is my heart and i need diuretics ASAP but they did not really care. I couldnt lie down, couldnt breath and was miserable.
> on Friday the 7th ive finally got an ECHO (and you cant believe how hard it was simply lying down and putting my hand behind my head, it was harder than a leg workout 2 weeks prior) and the diagnosis is following (according to my letter)
> - heart insufficiency with highly restricted EF (around 16%)
> - Non-Compaction Cardiomyopathy (?) --> they assume but couldnt say 100% sure
> - drastic mitral insufficiency ( vena contracta 5mm) --> according to my research, this is not drastic but more like moderate but i guess they know better=
> - intense pulmonary arterial hypertension (85mmHg)
> some measurements: septum 12mm, LVEDD 71mm, LVESD 63mm, heart wall 14mm, Aorta 28mm, LA 54mm
> some blood values at my arrival: Quick INR 1,37, D-Dimere 0,73, CRP 0,41, Troponin I 69,10pg/ml, NT-ProBNP 833, TSH 0,00, FT3 3,42 (3,4 - 6,1), FT4 10,27 (9,8-18,8)
> 
> I was sent home on tuesday 11th with a Lifevest (external defibrillator). Follow up Blood work on 26th May. Follow up ECHO on 11.06.
> if no improvement --> heart catether on 14.06. If then no improvement 8 weeks later implanted defibrillator.
> 
> I really hope that this is an acute heart failure. In March I had an infection and didnt recover long enough. Maybe it is something like a myocarditis. Also, the onset of the symptoms was pretty fast (i am talking i could train on monday intensely and on tuesday evening, i was not even able to walk upstairs..)
> 
> right now:
> - situation improving daily. After getting out of hospital, ive started low impact walks on the outside as long as the weather allowed me to.
> Ive started with 2500 steps daily and right now, i am at between 10 and 12k daily.
> - no weightlifting. I stretch a bit 1-2 times a week and use my massage gun.
> - coffee is allowed, no other stimulants
> - I am trying to lose a good amount of weight now. Ive went to hospital with 102kg @ 172cm and right now i am down to 96. Trying to get down to around 88 in the first step.
> - Doing IF (18/6). Mainly doing 2 larger meals a day. 250g protein, 125g carbs, 40g fats. I take a maximum of 3,5g sodium daily. I know kcals are very low for my body weight but i really NEED to drop it down..
> - medication:
> 16mg candesartan daily, should be gradually increased to 24mg
> 15mg torasemid (diuretic)
> 25mg epleronone
> 125µ T4/12,5µ T3
> -supplement stack:
> 8g D-Ribose + 2g creatine + 2g Taurine x3 Daily
> 400mg Kaneka Ubiquinol
> 1300mg Curcumin bcm95
> 100mg pycnogenol
> Black garlic, Arjuna, Bromelain, VitD3, Zinc, Magnesium, Green tea extract,...
> 
> -----
> 
> July, my Ejection Fraction went up to 24%. Right now (Measured 14.10) i am at around 31% Ejection Fraction. Next Cardiologist meeting is next week thursday.
> Medication was slightly changed, candesartan removed and Entresto (special heart failure medication) added. Might also get on a SLGT2 inhibitor next week (Jardiance). Also, diuretcs sllighty increased (22,5mg torasemid)
> Right now, lifting is okay but only if i properly warm up beforehand. I usually go 15min bike first and then i workout because if not, i have breathing problems (maybe due to the betablockers which make heart-rate increasement pretty hard).
> Ive removed all excersises that, for me, put too much pressure on my cardiac system (deadlifts, free weight rows, squats etc.)
> typical workout is something like 15-20min LISS warmup bike, 10-14 working sets (45-70mins), 5min Cooldown. Usually 3on 1 off 2on 1 off... 3-way split
> if i go too high with volume or not enough rest days the periods with breathing issues are more often (see below)
> additionally, i take at least 1 * 30min walk daily. most of the time i aim for 8-10000 steps a day. Off days is the walk + 40min LISS bike
> 
> every 3-4 weeks i have a period (3-4 days) of breathing issues where i cant sleep due.
> heart rate is good (nights around mid 50's, daytime relaxed around 62-66), blood pressure is on the lower side (100-105 / 65-70) which is a problem because i still have to increase entresto for optimal medication plan.
> 
> i wish you good luck and much health brother, keep going strong!


Nice to see you @Manu1234

Looks like you are struggling I wish you the best. Things will get better.


----------



## Methyl mike

CohibaRobusto said:


> 20 decline situps
> db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 12
> HS shoulder press 140 x 12, 12, 10
> db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
> reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 15, 15, 15
> cable external rotations 12.5 x 12, 12, 1220 decline situps
> db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 12
> HS shoulder press 140 x 12, 12, 10
> db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
> reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 15, 15, 15
> cable external rotations 12.5 x 12, 12, 12
> 
> I'm still really weak from this cold, had to make myself go today. Not fun but glad I went.


The days we feel like going the least are always the most productive.

Those numbers (from this last workout )somewhat shocked me, I never would guess you were having health issues seeing numbers like those. Inspiring!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Methyl mike said:


> The days we feel like going the least are always the most productive.
> 
> Those numbers (from this last workout )somewhat shocked me, I never would guess you were having health issues seeing numbers like those. Inspiring!


Just realized some stuff got double-pasted in that post, but thanks. I feel really weak. That helps inspire me.


----------



## Manu1234

Methyl mike said:


> Nice to see you @Manu1234
> 
> Looks like you are struggling I wish you the best. Things will get better.


ah hi Mike,
how are you? better than some weeks ago?
keep strong buddy!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
seated low cable rows 140 x 12, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 15, 15, 15
tricep dip machine 135 x 12, 12, 13
cable tricep pushdown 60 x 12, 12, 10
cable overhead tricep extension 50x 12, 15, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% incline

Made it back in today for a short workout. I tweaked my lower back the other day and it's a little sore still but I managed. Feeling better. Gonna try to do a quick leg workout tomorrow. I leave for vacation in Belize with the family on Friday.


----------



## Gibsonator

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
> seated low cable rows 140 x 12, 12, 12
> wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 12, 12, 12
> straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 15, 15, 15
> tricep dip machine 135 x 12, 12, 13
> cable tricep pushdown 60 x 12, 12, 10
> cable overhead tricep extension 50x 12, 15, 15
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% incline
> 
> Made it back in today for a short workout. I tweaked my lower back the other day and it's a little sore still but I managed. Feeling better. Gonna try to do a quick leg workout tomorrow. I leave for vacation in Belize with the family on Friday.


Don't push it on leg day then bro, not worth it, no fun being jakked up on vacation! Just go ham on the machines!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Gibsonator said:


> Don't push it on leg day then bro, not worth it, no fun being jakked up on vacation! Just go ham on the machines!


LOL I know I thought about that. There's just such a fine line between doing enough and doing too much with legs


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
front squats 45x10
nautilus leg press 200x12, 280x12, 300x12, 320x12
leg extensions 195 x 12, 12, 12, 12
HS standing calf 110x20, 190x 12, 12

Quick easy legs, my lower back was still a little tight / sore, so I opted for the machine press. Leaving for Belize early in the morning


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
> front squats 45x10
> nautilus leg press 200x12, 280x12, 300x12, 320x12
> leg extensions 195 x 12, 12, 12, 12
> HS standing calf 110x20, 190x 12, 12
> 
> Quick easy legs, my lower back was still a little tight / sore, so I opted for the machine press. Leaving for Belize early in the morning


Have fun bro


----------



## eazy

CohibaRobusto said:


> Leaving for Belize early in the morning


Travel Safe


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Belize is beautiful so far. I'll post pics in the live picture thread. 1st hotel doesn't have a gym. I found a way to do low rows by putting my feet under the balcony rail and leaning back pulling with one arm at a time to get some resistance. I'm gonna call them isolated handrail rows lol.

50 jumping jacks
20 pushups
20 situps
20 feet elevated pushups
15 situps
20 pushups
15 situps
17 feet elevated pushups
iso handrail rows 15
15 pushups
iso handrail rows 15
15 bench dips
iso handrail rows 15


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Belize is beautiful so far. I'll post pics in the live picture thread. 1st hotel doesn't have a gym. I found a way to do low rows by putting my feet under the balcony rail and leaning back pulling with one arm at a time to get some resistance. I'm gonna call them isolated handrail rows lol.
> 
> 50 jumping jacks
> 20 pushups
> 20 situps
> 20 feet elevated pushups
> 15 situps
> 20 pushups
> 15 situps
> 17 feet elevated pushups
> iso handrail rows 15
> 15 pushups
> iso handrail rows 15
> 15 bench dips
> iso handrail rows 15


Right on man , next were gonna be hearing about bureau shrugs and armoire presses lol Git R Done !!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yano said:


> Right on man , next were gonna be hearing about bureau shrugs and armoire presses lol Git R Done !!


About to do some suitcase curls if the next hotel doesn't have a gym!


----------



## DEADlifter

There is a Brazilian saying that my wife like to use:

When we don't have dogs, we hunt with cats.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical
db shoulder press 50's x 12, 8, 7, 45's x 7, 40's x 10
db shrugs 50's x 20, 20, 20
db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 20x20, 25x15, 12, 10
15 mins eliptical

Allright I got a hotel with a gym now, not much of one, but I have up to 50 lbs dumbells, cardio stuff, and a cable machine. Here we go.


----------



## Methyl mike

Manu1234 said:


> ah hi Mike,
> how are you? better than some weeks ago?
> keep strong buddy!


You sadly witnessed my fall from grace. I dropped to 220 from that relapse. I'm back to 260 again. 

Hope you are well


----------



## Methyl mike

OP never ever give up.


----------



## NbleSavage

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins eliptical
> db shoulder press 50's x 12, 8, 7, 45's x 7, 40's x 10
> db shrugs 50's x 20, 20, 20
> db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
> reverse cable crossovers 20x20, 25x15, 12, 10
> 15 mins eliptical
> 
> Allright I got a hotel with a gym now, not much of one, but I have up to 50 lbs dumbells, cardio stuff, and a cable machine. Here we go.


Think 'Maintenance' when training on the road, Mate. Its enough to keep what ye have & thats plenty when yer traveling. Good on ye for staying in the habit.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Thanks for the support y'all.

Today it has rained all day in Belize. Central America is starting to take its toll too, I spent most of the morning on the porcelain throne. 😦 My stomach knows where I've been and what I've been eating.

Nevertheless, got out with my son for a little lunch and hit the gym this afternoon.

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% inc
iso high cable rows 120x12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 90x12, 12, 12
standing low rows 120 x 20, 160x15, 180x12
trx bodyweight rows 10, 10, 10
bench dips bw x 15, 15, 15
cable tricep pushdown 100x12, 12, 10
db overhead tricep extensions 45x10, 12, 12
alt db curls 30's x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3-6% incline

Got in a pretty good workout. There is really nothing else to do right now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Kind of bullshit leg day at this hotel gym, kind of tweaked my hammie right at the getgo and it was hurting the whole time but nothing I did was heavy.

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% inc
weighted lunges 100 x 5, 5, tweaked  hammie
weighted lunges 80x6
stretches
db calf raises 50x20
bodyweight lunges 20
iso calf raises 10
bodyweight lunges 20
stretches
bw calf raises 35
weighted lunges 40x20
db calf raises 100x15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Hotel gym still, was really limited because other people were using db's and the one bench.

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% inc
cable crossovers 50x15, 55x15, 60x12
cable crossovers high 60x15, 70x15, 80x12
cable crossovers low 55x12, 10, 10
cable front raises 30x12, 12, 12
db flat bench press 50's x 12, 12, 9, 6
alt db curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 10, 10
concentration curls 25 x 15, 12, 15


----------



## DEADlifter

How much longer are you in Belize?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

We are leaving today 

I didn't lift yesterday because I was really sore. Hopefully I can get back on track tomorrow.

Belize is incredible. We had a great time. We went to San Ignacio, saw mayan ruins and went cave tubing. Went to San Pedro and dove the reef. Hung out with some friends. Couldn't have possibly been better.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

It has been tough catching up from vacation. I finally made it back into the gym this afternoon. I didn't have much time and I skipped cardio, which I know is not good, but I really wanted to not mess up my weight training.


HS shoulder press 130 x 12, 12, 12, 10
db shrugs 60's x 20, 15, 15
db front raises 25's x 10, 10, 10
db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 10, 20's x 10+2p
reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 12, 12, 10, 9 x 20
cable external shoulder rotation 12.5 x 12, 12, 12
cable internal rotation 17.5 x 20, 22.5 x 15, 24 x 16


----------



## ATLRigger

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
> seated low cable rows 140 x 12, 12, 12
> wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 12, 12, 12
> straight arm pushdowns 42.5 x 15, 15, 15
> tricep dip machine 135 x 12, 12, 13
> cable tricep pushdown 60 x 12, 12, 10
> cable overhead tricep extension 50x 12, 15, 15
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% incline
> 
> Made it back in today for a short workout. I tweaked my lower back the other day and it's a little sore still but I managed. Feeling better. Gonna try to do a quick leg workout tomorrow. I leave for vacation in Belize with the family on Friday.


If u don’t tweak ur back every now and again, ur not trying. So, good work.  
Enjoy the vacation. I just took my wife and kid to North Carolina (skiing, tubing, and casino) for thanksgiving.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical trainer
seated low cable row 140 x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 12, 12, 10
straight arm pushdowns 50 x 12, 12, 11
machine dips 135x 12, 12, 13
cable tricep pushdown 60x12, 12, 12
tricep overhead cable w/rope 42.5 x 10, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Had to do another evening workout today. Went well. Heart rate has been in a really good range the past month. So that is good. I get another echocardiogram in a few weeks. Can't wait to start growing again. I need to start increasing my calorie intake again too now that my beach trip is over.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical trainer
front squats 45 x 10
back squats 135 x 10, 185 x 6, 6 so weak
weighted walking lunges 45 x 20, 20
leg extensions 105 x 20, 20, 23, 195 x 10
adductor 205 x 15, 15, 12
seated calf raises 45x20, 55x20, 70x16, 90x14
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%inc

I'm pretty embarassed about my squat strength right now, but my leg days have sucked lately and had a lot of interruptions. Plus my diet has been weak because I wanted to look lean for Belize. So you get out what you put in. Anyways I'm feeling pretty good. Going to try to shoot for more consistent training and eating in the coming months.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical trainer
bench press 45x15, 135x10, 145x10, 155x8, 165x5
incline db press 55's x 12, 60's x 9, 7
decline bench 115x12, 10, 8
cable fly's high 25 x 12, 10, 10
ez bar curls 70 x 12, 12, 10
cross body hammer curls 30's x 12, 12, 12
z curls 20's x 10, 10, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Weight has been ranging between 195-200, and I'm not happy with that. Now that my heart is getting better I want to start training harder and eating more.

Today was a good session, nice to be back at my home gym with good equipment. Took it slow but spent 1hr 45 mins there today. Nice not having to rush through everything.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

db shoulder press 50's x 12, 10, 10, 10, 8
db shrugs 52.5's x 20, 20, 20, 18
db side lateral raises 30's x 10, 10, 25's x 14, 20's x 16+4p
rear delt raises 20's x 15, 12, 17.5's x 20, 15+5p

Got in a brief but effective shoulder day at my house today.

Since I started doing 20 reps and lighter weight on shrugs, my traps have been getting sore for the past 3 sessions. And I was never able to get them sore for a long time before that it seemed.

Also got a nice trap pic for the first time in ages too, had a little pump going.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical trainer
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
seated cable low rows 160 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 52.5 x 12, 10, 10
wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 12, 12, 10
tricep dip machine 140 x 12, 12, 12
cable tricep pushdown 52.5 x 20, 62.5 x 12, 14
db overhead tricep ext 45 x 14, 15, 14
15 mins treadmill

I'm feeling good. Seeing strength increases.


----------



## eazy

CohibaRobusto said:


> I'm feeling good.


Happy to read it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical trainer
front squats 45x10
back squats 135x10, 155x10, 185x10, 205x10
weighted walking lunges 55x20, 20
leg extensions 120x20, 165x16, 195x14, 210x12
Adductor 205x20, 15, 12
JS standing calf 110x20, 190x12, 250x8, 110x15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Huge improvement over last leg day. Hopefully I will start getting back to normal if I can stay at my home gym. Only one problem, traveling to Texas for Christmas.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

2 mins rower
db chest press 65's x 10, 10, 8
db incline press 60's x 9, 8, 7
decline bench 115x12, 9, 8
HS iso bench 45x12, 12. 15
pec deck fly 145 x 10, 10, 135x8, 5
ez bar curls 75x10, 10, 8
cross body hammer curls 30's x 12, 12, 12
concentration curls 25x15, 12, 8
1 hr kickboxing

Felt good today, had plenty of time too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins kickboxing and jump rope
HS shoulder press 150x12, 12, 10
db shrugs 75's x 10, 10, 10
db side lateral raises 30's x 12, 12, 9+3p
reverse cable crossovers 14x12, 12, 12
cable external rotations 14x12, 12, 20
face pulls 55x12, 15, 15
kickboxing heavy bag

Got in a good shoulder day and had my son with me, who seriously lacks internal motivation. I kind of have to make him go, but I don't do it often and don't push him too hard. I don't really know how to make him "want it," so if anyone has suggestions I'm all ears.

Anyway, I'm feeling great. I'm also drinking caffiene again, and haven't had any heart rythm issues I'm aware of from it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical
cable low rows 160 x 12, 12, 12, 180x8
cable straight arm pushdowns 50x12, 12, 12
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip cable pulldown 120x12, 12, 12
tricep dip machine 145x12, 12, 12
cable tricep pushdown vbar 67.5 x 15, 12, 10
cable overhead tricep w/rope 50 x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Felt ok today, didn't sleep super great last night. My lifts are going up by my body weight is not. I'm stuck in this 195-199 range the past few weeks, and it has been frustrating. I'm eating a lot too, but not tracking calories right now, and I know it's the next step to dialing things in. I'm tracking protein and definitely hitting at least 200g per day, and I'm eating calorie rich foods right now too.


----------



## DEADlifter

I can't remember how long ago it was, but at one point @CJ275 was eating ice cream in the bed before going to sleep.


----------



## CJ

DEADlifter said:


> I can't remember how long ago it was, but at one point @CJ275 was eating ice cream in the bed before going to sleep.


Ben & Jerry's every night, PB Fudge Core was my favorite!!! 🤗


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yeah I've been trying to eat ice cream as often as possible amd also a friend loaded me up with peanut M&M's the other day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical
front squats 45x10
back squats 135x10, 185x10, 225x6
HS V Squat +180x10, 10
weighted walking lunges 65x20, 20
leg extensions 210x12, 12, 12, 12
adductor 205x20, 20, 15
HS standing calf 110x20, 190x12, 250x10
seated calf 90x10, 80x12, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% incline

First time putting 225 on my shoulders since my heart issues. Also first time trying out the hammer strength V squat. Had no problem doing the walking lunges with the 65 lbs barbell, so I might go higher or increase quantity next leg day.

I get another echocardiagram today. Hoping for some good news.


----------



## DEADlifter

Good job and god luck at the doctor.


----------



## Trendkill

Awesome progress man.  

Peanut Butter M&M's are as addictive as crack.  Or so I'm told.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical
flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 8
db incline press 55's x 12, 10, 9
cable crossovers high 25x15, 15, 15
ez bar curls 75x10, 10, 12
cross body hammer curls 35's x 12, 10, 10
concentration curls 30 x 12, 12, 12+3p
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Felt good today. I had mixed results from my echo yesterday, it showed some left ventricle enlargement which is not good, but it also said my ejection fraction went up to 50% which is the best score so far since all this. I'll be able to talk to my doctor on tuesday about it, so hopefully will have some more insight.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning

15 mins kickboxing and jump rope
HS shoulder press 160 x 12, 10, 10, 7
db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 10
db side lateral raises 30's x 12, 12, 8+3p
snack break
reverse cable crossovers high 14x20, 14, 12
cable external rotations 15.5x12, 12, 12
15 mins kickboxing heavy bag

Weight has been going up the past few days. Still pushing protein and calories hard. Seeing some gains


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Working with our trainer. 

Yes, my kid is sitting down on the side with a nose bleed. I promise he didn't get hit though. He just got some random nose bleed before class even got started.


I'll probably delete this in a few days because it shows my ugly mug (for anonymity purposes).


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning

15 mins eliptical trainer
seated cable low rows 170x12, 12, 12, 10
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 125 x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdown 57.5 x 12, 12, 10
machine dips 150x 12, 12, 12
cable tricep pushdown vbar 70x12, 12, 12
db overhead tricep 50 x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Glad to see weight going up...more strength gains too. Actually didn't want to go today because of poor sleep. I gotta be honest though being able to drink caffiene again has been a life saver.


----------



## creekrat

Glad to see you're on the mend brother.  Keep it up


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning.

15 mins eliptical trainer
front squats 45x10
back squats 135x10, 185x10, 205x6
Angle leg press +180×20, +370×10, 10
weighted walking lunges 65x20, 20
leg extensions 210x12, 12, 12, 12
adductor 205x20, 20, 20
HS standing calf 130x20, 190x12, 250x12
seated calf 90x12, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Was not feeling it today, just tired. Got through it though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

199 lbs this morning

15 mins eliptical trainer
bench press 135x10, 155x10, 10, 165x5
db incline press 60's x 10, 10, 10
cable crossovers 30x12, 12, 11
ez bar curls 80x10, 10, 9
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
concentration curls 30 x 12, 14, 13+3p
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Feeling good. Weight and lifts going up still. I leave for Texas tomorrow so this christmas crap will interfere with my workouts some, but I'll do my best.


----------



## MohsenAirwave

CohibaRobusto said:


> 199 lbs this morning
> 
> 15 mins eliptical trainer
> bench press 135x10, 155x10, 10, 165x5
> db incline press 60's x 10, 10, 10
> cable crossovers 30x12, 12, 11
> ez bar curls 80x10, 10, 9
> cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
> concentration curls 30 x 12, 14, 13+3p
> 15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc
> 
> Feeling good. Weight and lifts going up still. I leave for Texas tomorrow so this christmas crap will interfere with my workouts some, but I'll do my best.


Safe travels


----------



## CohibaRobusto

MohsenAirwave said:


> Safe travels


Thanks bud.


----------



## Hughinn

Joliver said:


> The heart LOVES one thing above all others....Less body weight.



^ I second this @CohibaRobusto 

Because as older men, we'd all like to get back to brawn and mass we had in our 30s.   But that's just not realistic.  

Besides, when it comes to functional strength,  amd doing work.  

A 165lb man can do almost anything a 200lb man can do except lift raw weight in bid numbers.  

We ain't spring chickens.   And powerlifting number just ain't what we can chase anymore.  

I'd personally use some extra testosterone,  drop some mass amd get good amd lean amd hard.    Focus on functional strength.  Not gym numbers.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Hughinn said:


> ^ I second this @CohibaRobusto
> 
> Because as older men, we'd all like to get back to brawn and mass we had in our 30s.   But that's just not realistic.
> 
> Besides, when it comes to functional strength,  amd doing work.
> 
> A 165lb man can do almost anything a 200lb man can do except lift raw weight in bid numbers.
> 
> We ain't spring chickens.   And powerlifting number just ain't what we can chase anymore.
> 
> I'd personally use some extra testosterone,  drop some mass amd get good amd lean amd hard.    Focus on functional strength.  Not gym numbers.



Thanks for your input. You're responding to some posts from March I think though. I am almost fully recovered at this point.

I did keep my testosterone levels pretty low the entire time (trt doses), and my bodyfat has stayed around 12-15% mostly. I am 6'1" so 200 lbs is not a lot of weight for someone my height.

Also, I'm not into powerlifting at all. I'm strictly in this for hypertrophy and track the weights I lift just to keep an eye on what's going on with my body and track progress.

My goal is to get my heart back to full health, then get back on track to reaching my goal of 220 lbs bodyweight.

I'm pretty close. I think maybe by march next year my ejection fraction will be normal.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

20 mins treadmill 3mph x 3.5%inc
db shoulder press 55's x 10, 10, 11, 8+1p
db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raise 30's x 12, 10, 25's x 10, 20's x 12+2p
reverse cable crossovers 10x12, 12, 10, 5x14
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5%

This was from Christmas eve at the hotel gym, I just forgot to post it. Going to Anytime Fitmess tomorrow for back day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

30 mins walking and treadmill
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
seated cable low row 180 x 10, 10, 10
straight arm pushdowns 57.5 x 12, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldowns 140x10, 10, 8
LF tricep press machine 150x15, 170x12, 12
vbar tricep pushdowns 65x15, 15, 12
db overhead tricep ext 55x12, 12, 13
20 mins treadmill and walking

In Texas right now, Anytime Fitness is 10 min walk from my hotel. My blood pressure has been a little low lately, and it's making me lethargic. I think it's due to this supplement pycnogenol I started again for my heart. I'm stopping it. I really didn't think it would have such a big impact, but I guess it does. I'm ready to go home, but stuck here until wed.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
squats 45x10, 135x10, 185x10, 8
angle leg press +180×10, +270×10, 10
leg extensions 130x12, 12, 12
seated leg curl 100x12, 110x10, 10
seated calf raise 90x12, 12, 11
15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3%

Still not feeling great, I kinda slacked off today I feel like. Didn't push anything. In Texas still.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

25 mins walking and treadmill
db flat bench press 65's x 10, 70's x 10, 10, 75's x 6
db incline bench press 60's x 10, 8, 7
cable crossovers high 30 x 12, 10, 25x13
ez bar curls 80x10, 10, 8
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
concentration curls 30x12, 10, 8+3p

Still feeling pretty lethargic. Got it done though. Tomorrow I drive back from Texas.


----------



## NbleSavage

Thats a nice upper body workout, Mate. Good on ye fer guttin' it out even though ye weren't feeling tip top.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

200 lbs the past 2 mornings since I got back from TX.

Workout today:

15 mins eliptical trainer
db shoulder press 55's x 10, 10, 10, 7
db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 10
db front raises 25's x 10, 10, 10
db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 10, 10+2p
reverse cable crossovers 15x14, 14, 10
15 mins eliptical trainer

I decided to take the past 3 days off since I've been feeling so lethargic lately. I don't know if it helped, but I had an ok shoulder day today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning

15 mins eliptical trainer
seated low rows 180x12, 10, 8
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldowns 140 x 12, 12, 9
straight arm pushdowns 65x10, 10, 9
machine dips 155x12, 12, 10
cable tricep pushdowns vbar 70x12, 12, 10
db overhead tricep ext 60 x 10, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 3.5% inc

Good back day, seeing nice strength gains the past month. I don't remember doing overhead tricep extensions with 60's ever before. I mean those are usually my last tricep lift, but still pretty cool.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

angle leg press +90 × 10, +180 × 10, +270 x 10, 10
leg extensions 195x12, 12, 12
adductor 205 x 20, 20, 13
seated calf raise +90×15, 12, 13

Short leg day because of time constraints and still not feeling great. I'm really frustrated because I'm having heart rate issues again. My resting rate is fast, like 80-90, and it's jumping up to 140-150 during light cardio that should not be making it that fast. I'm off the caffeine again and it doesn't seem to be helping. I'm about to start a 2 week heart rate monitor so hopefully that will reveal something. This sucks. My ablation procedure was supposed to fix this shit.


----------



## Trendkill

I hope this resolves itself.  Is this the first issue you've had like this since the ablation?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> I hope this resolves itself.  Is this the first issue you've had like this since the ablation?


Yeah. I hope so too. I've heard of quite a few people having to go get a second ablation done, and I didn't want that to be me.

It doesn't seem like a-flutter though becauase it tops out around 150 bpm. Weird, I have no idea.


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> angle leg press +90 × 10, +180 × 10, +270 x 10, 10
> leg extensions 195x12, 12, 12
> adductor 205 x 20, 20, 13
> seated calf raise +90×15, 12, 13
> 
> Short leg day because of time constraints and still not feeling great. I'm really frustrated because I'm having heart rate issues again. My resting rate is fast, like 80-90, and it's jumping up to 140-150 during light cardio that should not be making it that fast. I'm off the caffeine again and it doesn't seem to be helping. I'm about to start a 2 week heart rate monitor so hopefully that will reveal something. This sucks. My ablation procedure was supposed to fix this shit.


Hope it all goes well for ya man and your feeling better soon.


----------



## NbleSavage

Hoping the HR monitor gives ye some promising data, @CohibaRobusto . Don't get down on yerself, yer already doing more than 90% of the population even with the challenges ye face. Backing off a bit when yer body isn't responding the way ye need it to is a smart tactical move. Take the long view here, get yer heart health right and ye already have mastered the difficult stuff like being disciplined with yer training and diet.

Take yer time, stay the course.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning

15 mins treadmill 3x3
db bench press 25's x 12, 75's x 6, 70's x 7, 65's x 8, 60's x 10, 55's x 10, 
cable crossovers 30 x 12, 10, 9
ez bar curls 80 x 10, 10, 10
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3x3

Light chest, bicep day. Going in for an EKG this afternoon.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Bad news, my heart is back in a-flutter. They are going to shock it back into rythm, and I'm probably going to have to get another ablation procedure done. This sucks.

Doctor says light weights until my rythm is back to normal. Not looking forward to another ablation. Fuck.


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Bad news, my heart is back in a-flutter. They are going to shock it back into rythm, and I'm probably going to have to get another ablation procedure done. This sucks.
> 
> Doctor says light weights until my rythm is back to normal. Not looking forward to another ablation. Fuck.


Hang in there man , We got plenty of room in our prayers for you. Hell I'm a short bastard ain't like I got all that far to go when I kneel down.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yano said:


> Hang in there man , We got plenty of room in our prayers for you. Hell I'm a short bastard ain't like I got all that far to go when I kneel down.


Thanks man. It's been a frustrating year. Every time I think I'm almost out of the woods some bullshit reappears. 

Beginning to mid-December I was feeling incredible and really thought I was on the verge of being done with this. 

I just read somewhere that ablation procedures are 95% effective for A-flutter. So those were some pretty good odds for me to land on the bad side of 😑


----------



## Mind2muscle

Damn man. Sorry to hear that. You will get through this obstacle. You have already been through a lot and seem to have the motivation to succeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Mind2muscle said:


> Damn man. Sorry to hear that. You will get through this obstacle. You have already been through a lot and seem to have the motivation to succeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do man, thanks. I'm a fucking turtle; I just keep plugging along as my goals move further and further away lol.

Fuck it though, life is about the journey, not the destination. I'm happy, and have a lot to be grateful for.


----------



## NbleSavage

CohibaRobusto said:


> I do man, thanks. I'm a fucking turtle; I just keep plugging along as my goals move further and further away lol.
> 
> Fuck it though, life is about the journey, not the destination. I'm happy, and have a lot to be grateful for.


This is why ye will come out the other side of this even stronger, Mate - that kind of attitude. Get healthy, hard training will be there when yer body is ready for it again. Take yer time, like ye said - its the journey, not the destination.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

10 mins treadmill 3x3
HS shoulder press 90 x 20, 20, 20
db shrugs 50's x 20, 20, 20
db side lateral raises 20's x 15, 15. 15
reverse cable crossovers 10.5 x 15, 15, 15
10 mins treadmill 3x3

Heart rate was 140-180 today, so crazy. I have an appt to get it shocked back into rythm on thursday.


----------



## Thewall

Just seen this, that sucks man, seems like you have a good attitude though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

I got my heart shocked back into rythm yesterday. Everything went well. I'm allowed to start lifting again tomorrow doc says.


----------



## NbleSavage

CohibaRobusto said:


> I got my heart shocked back into rythm yesterday. Everything went well. I'm allowed to start lifting again tomorrow doc says.


Wow, good news then Mate! Take it slow getting back on the grind.


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> I got my heart shocked back into rythm yesterday. Everything went well. I'm allowed to start lifting again tomorrow doc says.


Right on man ! Glad to hear it worked and you are feeling better.


----------



## GSgator

I’m glad it went  good and you got the go ahead to resume your training schedule.


----------



## DEADlifter

Fuckin A bro


----------



## Thewall

Glad to hear!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

10 mins eliptical
seated low rows 160 x 12, 12, 10
back extensions bw x 15, 20, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 140 x 12, 10, 6
straight arm pushdowns 57.5 x 10, 10, 10
dip machine 155 x 10, 10, 9
vbar tricep pushdown 65 x 12, 12, 14
db overhead tricep ext 60 x 10, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 3

Lifting is so much more enjoyable when your heart isn't beating at 160 bpm. I felt like a million bucks today. Time to get back on the gain train.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical
squats 45x10, 135x10, 185x10, 205x6
weighted walking lunges 65x20, 20
leg extensions 195x12, 12, 12
adductor 205x15, 20,15
standing calf raise 130 x 20, 150 x 15, 150 x 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 3.5

Feeling good still. Had my son with me today, little buddy is coming along a little.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning

15 mins eliptical
flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 8
db incline press 60's x 10, 9, 7
cable crossovers high 25 x 12, 15, 15
ez bar curls 80 x 10, 10, 10
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 3.5

Took it easy, but my heart rate was looking great. It never went over 110 on the cardio machines, so I guess I can start picking up the pace again.


----------



## Trendkill

Keep on chugging. Glad to see the heart is behaving. Any timeline for the second ablation?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> Keep on chugging. Glad to see the heart is behaving. Any timeline for the second ablation?


Bad news to report actually, my heart went into flutter again this morning. Good part is I had an ekg scheduled for today so the doc knows about it. They are going to try to get me in fast as possible (like 2 weeks) for the next ablation.

I'm just totally bummed this is happening again already. I'm afraid to do anything now. This sucks.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> Bad news to report actually, my heart went into flutter again this morning. Good part is I had an ekg scheduled for today so the doc knows about it. They are going to try to get me in fast as possible (like 2 weeks) for the next ablation.
> 
> I'm just totally bummed this is happening again already. I'm afraid to do anything now. This sucks.


I'm sorry buddy. 😥


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> Bad news to report actually, my heart went into flutter again this morning. Good part is I had an ekg scheduled for today so the doc knows about it. They are going to try to get me in fast as possible (like 2 weeks) for the next ablation.
> 
> I'm just totally bummed this is happening again already. I'm afraid to do anything now. This sucks.


At least you were already scheduled to see the doc today.  Hopefully this second one fixes it for good.  Are there any other options?  How long does it take to recover?


----------



## NbleSavage

CohibaRobusto said:


> Bad news to report actually, my heart went into flutter again this morning. Good part is I had an ekg scheduled for today so the doc knows about it. They are going to try to get me in fast as possible (like 2 weeks) for the next ablation.
> 
> I'm just totally bummed this is happening again already. I'm afraid to do anything now. This sucks.


fookin' ell mate...sorry to hear this. anything ye can do in the interim?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> At least you were already scheduled to see the doc today.  Hopefully this second one fixes it for good.  Are there any other options?  How long does it take to recover?



Only other option is if the second procedure doesn't work, there is some more invasive heart surgery. They put me on another med to help control it until the ablation.



NbleSavage said:


> fookin' ell mate...sorry to hear this. anything ye can do in the interim?



I'm pretty sure I can still excercise and lift. I did notice that slowing my roll with my lifting schedule seemed to help my heart rate some before it got shocked. It could have nothing to do with it, but I think I'm gonna do that leading up to the ablation because it's not like I'm gonna be making any gains with this going on. So maybe I'll just lift every other day. I already decided to take a few days off here through the weekend.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> I'm sorry buddy. 😥


Thanks man.


----------



## Yano

I'm just getting caught up on logs , sorry about all this man. Stay strong and hang in there.


----------



## Skullcrusher

Best wishes man. Hope you can get it fixed once and for all.


----------



## NbleSavage

Keep us updated when ye can, @CohibaRobusto


----------



## GSgator

I put a prayer out there in hopes the second procedure fixes that for good. Hang in there bud I’m sure it’s super fucking frustrating.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

HS shoulder press 130 x 12, 12, 10
db shrugs 50's x 15, 15, 15
db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 10
reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 15, 15, 12

This medicine they have me on is keeping my heart rate normal, but i feel like crap. I'm tired all the time and I get winded so easy. I think it's probably better for my heart than it being in flutter though. I'm still waiting on my 2nd ablation to het scheduled.

I pretty much just did the minimal/most I could today to keep from losing too much muscle mass.


----------



## quackattack

Big respect for staying in the gym through this whole process Cohiba. Can't wait to see what you do when you get this sorted out.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

quackattack said:


> Big respect for staying in the gym through this whole process Cohiba. Can't wait to see what you do when you get this sorted out.


Thanks, I just dread going back to the way I looked before I started, and I also don't want to start from scratch again.


----------



## The Phoenix

Rootin’ for you brother! Get better bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thewall

Ahh man, another bump in the road, try staying positive. Hoping you the best!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3%
seated cable low rows 160 x 12, 10, 10
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 140 x 10, 10, 8
straight arm pushdowns 57.5 x 10, 10, 10
dip machine 150 x 10, 140x10, 10
vbar tricep pushdown 65x12, 10, 10
db overhead tricep ext 60x10, 55x9, 50x10
15 mins treadmill 3 x 1.5%

This was brutal for me today. Was out of breath. Heart rate was normal at first then didn't go below 130 on the 2nd treadmill walk.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3%
> seated cable low rows 160 x 12, 10, 10
> back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
> wide grip lat pulldown 140 x 10, 10, 8
> straight arm pushdowns 57.5 x 10, 10, 10
> dip machine 150 x 10, 140x10, 10
> vbar tricep pushdown 65x12, 10, 10
> db overhead tricep ext 60x10, 55x9, 50x10
> 15 mins treadmill 3 x 1.5%
> 
> This was brutal for me today. Was out of breath. Heart rate was normal at first then didn't go below 130 on the 2nd treadmill walk.


Is 130 high? I don't even know...


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> Is 130 high? I don't even know...


It's high for walking 3mph on the treadmill. When I'm in good shape, I stay under 110 doing that. 130 is normally a fast uphill walk, breaking a sweat for me, or maybe something moderately taxing on the eliptical trainer.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning

15 mins eliptical
nautilus leg press 260 x 12, 12, 12
precor leg extensions 190 x 12, 12, 9
adductor 205 x 15, 16, 15
standing calf raise 150 x 15, 15, 15
15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3%

Light leg day, feel like crap still. Fun times 😑


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> 197 lbs this morning
> 
> 15 mins eliptical
> nautilus leg press 260 x 12, 12, 12
> precor leg extensions 190 x 12, 12, 9
> adductor 205 x 15, 16, 15
> standing calf raise 150 x 15, 15, 15
> 15 mins treadmill 3mph x 3%
> 
> Light leg day, feel like crap still. Fun times 😑


I was hoping you were feeling better , hang in there man !


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Well, as if I didn't have enough health issues. Yesterday I went to the ER with a GI blockage. 

Saturday I noticed it seemed like my food wasn't going down. I took some laxatives, it didn't work. I started feeling sick and made myself puke so I'd have some relief. Sunday morning I tried Mirolax, and still nothing. By now I was getting nautious regularly, so I went to the ER.

They put a tube down through my nose into my stomach. That was unpleasant. They just finally pulled it out after like 24 hours, and it was almost as bad getting it pulled out. The only saving grace is they gave me iv dilaudid around the clock.

I finally crapped out the culprit poop a little while ago. They said I had some type of restriction from possibly inflamation from an infection and a kink in my intestine. I'm supposed to go home tomorrow.


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well, as if I didn't have enough health issues. Yesterday I went to the ER with a GI blockage.
> 
> Saturday I noticed it seemed like my food wasn't going down. I took some laxatives, it didn't work. I started feeling sick and made myself puke so I'd have some relief. Sunday morning I tried Mirolax, and still nothing. By now I was getting nautious regularly, so I went to the ER.
> 
> They put a tube down through my nose into my stomach. That was unpleasant. They just finally pulled it out after like 24 hours, and it was almost as bad getting it pulled out. The only saving grace is they gave me iv dilaudid around the clock.
> 
> I finally crapped out the culprit poop a little while ago. They said I had some type of restriction from possibly inflamation from an infection and a kink in my intestine. I'm supposed to go home tomorrow.


Ah damn dude , Glad you are feeling better , I whip up a poison poop prayer post haste !! You hang in there !


----------



## Yano

Yano said:


> Ah damn dude , Glad you are feeling better , I'll whip up a poison poop prayer post haste !! You hang in there !


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yano said:


> Ah damn dude , Glad you are feeling better , I whip up a poison poop prayer post haste !! You hang in there !


Thanks man, craziest shit ever (literally lol). I don't even get constipated normally, so this really caught me off guard.


----------



## DOOM

Holy Fuck!! I’m glad your on the road to recovery. Props on your determination and strength.That’s some scary stuff.


----------



## Skullcrusher

CohibaRobusto said:


> Well, as if I didn't have enough health issues. Yesterday I went to the ER with a GI blockage.
> 
> Saturday I noticed it seemed like my food wasn't going down. I took some laxatives, it didn't work. I started feeling sick and made myself puke so I'd have some relief. Sunday morning I tried Mirolax, and still nothing. By now I was getting nautious regularly, so I went to the ER.
> 
> They put a tube down through my nose into my stomach. That was unpleasant. They just finally pulled it out after like 24 hours, and it was almost as bad getting it pulled out. The only saving grace is they gave me iv dilaudid around the clock.
> 
> I finally crapped out the culprit poop a little while ago. They said I had some type of restriction from possibly inflamation from an infection and a kink in my intestine. I'm supposed to go home tomorrow.


That's some serious shit. Not sure what caused that to happen to you.

I was reading up on getting rid of hemorrhoids and it said you can either take stool softeners or increase fiber. I was hoping I had some supplement I could take. I had Psyllium Husk Fiber.

From time to time I take some probiotics and/or digestive enzymes. Since I am asking my stomach to process a lot of stuff at my age.

Not sure if any of that would have helped you, but its something to keep in mind I guess.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Skullcrusher said:


> That's some serious shit. Not sure what caused that to happen to you.
> 
> I was reading up on getting rid of hemorrhoids and it said you can either take stool softeners or increase fiber. I was hoping I had some supplement I could take. I had Psyllium Husk Fiber.
> 
> From time to time I take some probiotics and/or digestive enzymes. Since I am asking my stomach to process a lot of stuff at my age.
> 
> Not sure if any of that would have helped you, but its something to keep in mind I guess.


Yeah I do both of those actually, and the really weird thing is that I've been pooping better than ever the past year since I started fhe psyilium husk fiber. This came out of nowhere.


----------



## Trendkill

Dude can you please just get the heart thing resolved before embarking on the GI thing?  One malady at a time please.

In all seriousness I’m glad you are ok.


----------



## NbleSavage

Stay strong, stay focused. Ye can manage this, ye been doing great so far. Yer due for a stretch of good news I think. Hoping you turn the corner soon on all fronts.


----------



## DEADlifter

NbleSavage said:


> Stay strong, stay focused. Ye can manage this, ye been doing great so far. Yer due for a stretch of good news I think. Hoping you turn the corner soon on all fronts.


This 100%.  You're due for an epic run of good fortune.  Keep your head up homie.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> This 100%.  You're due for an epic run of good fortune.  Keep your head up homie.


I really hope so. 

I got home yesterday afternoon. I have had a dilaudid hangover and pretty bad fears of relapsing because that stuff really triggered my cravings bad. There was a point when they first started giving it to me that I was looking up some old source contacts on the internet. It was like autopilot kicked in. I keep catching my brain trying to rationalize why I could just have a little more...

I'm gonna be allright though, talked to some friends in recovery about it. I made 6 years sober again last December 9th. Not gonna throw that away.

I'm taking a buddy to an AA meeting tomorrow night, and some friends and I are starting a new one by the french quarter this Sunday. Thanks for the support homies. Back in the gym tmrw ✌️


----------



## DEADlifter

That damned ole devil is a crafty motherfucker.  He doesn't come at ya when you have the world by the short and curls.

Don't listen to him. Be strong bro.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3-3.5mph x 3%
db bench press 40's x 10, 60's x 10, 10, 8
incline bench 50's x 10, 10, 9
cable crossovers high 25x10, 10, 10
ez bar curl 70 x 10, 10, 10
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
15 mins readmill 3.5mph x 3%

Did this yesterday. Having some GI issues again now, but not as bad as before.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3x3
HS shoulder press 140 x 12, 12, 12
db shrugs 60's x 15, 15, 15
db side laterals 25's x 12, 12, 10
reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 15, 15, 10
15 mins treadmill 3x3

Stomach is better today, but heart was racing all morning. I can't catch a break. Had a decent shoulder workout though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5x3.5
seated cable low rows 160 x 10, 10, 10
back extension 15, 15, 12
wide grip lat pulldowns 140 x 10, 10, 120x12
15 mins treadmill 3.5x3.5

Only had 1 hr yesterday. Heart rate was good, tired, but pushed myself to go.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5x3.2
tricep dip machine 145 x 12, 12, 10
tricep pushdown 65x12, 12, 10
overhead tricep w/rope 50 x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5x3

Got in another short workout late this evening. Blood pressure has been really low, which is making me lethargic.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.5x3.5
nautilus leg press 230x20, 280x20, 340x15, 380x12, 420x10, 480x6
leg extensions 195x12, 205x11, 7
adductor 205x15, 15, 16
HS standing calf 400x6, 180x15, 11, 10
15 mins treadmill 3x3

Well, today went better than I thought. Felt pretty good compared to the past few weeks.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical
decline bench press 45x20, 135x12, 12, 155x10, 6
incline db press 50's x 10, 10, 10
cable crossovers 25x10, 10, 10
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
concentration curls 30 x 12, 10, 12
15 mins treadmill 3x3

Felt pretty ok today. Did some stuff. Kinda tweaked something in my upper back between my shoulder blades and neck, hopefully it will be no big deal.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins eliptical
HS shoulder press 150x12, 12, 9
db shrugs 60's x 15, 15, 15
db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 20, 14, 10
15 mins treadmill 3x3

Felt ok today, but my heart rate was fast. 

There was one of the cutest girls I've ever seen at my gym today, and she couldn't reach the handles on the hammer strength rower. She looked at me in desperation, so I kind of laughed and pushed the handles up for her on all 3 sets. Adorable. She was like half my age though so I didn't try to make conversation.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3x3
seated cable low rows 160x10, 10, 12
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 140x10, 10, 10
staight arm pushdown 50 x 10, 10, 10
machine dips 145 x 12, 12, 12
cable tricep pushdown 65x12, 12, 12
db overhead tricep ext 45x12, 50x12, 55x11
15 mins treadmill 3x3

Was pretty lethargic today, but made myself go. Had an ok workout. Got a lot done today, picked up a bunch of tile for a bathroom I'm gonna be renovating soon.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.2mph x3%
Precor angle leg press +90×20, +180×12, 12, +270×10, 10
leg extensions 195x12, 205x12, 12, 12
adductor 205x15, 16, 16
seated calf raise 90x15, 12, 12, 13
15 mins treadmill 3x3

Felt relatively good today. Heart stuff has been about the same. Currently stuck in ttaffic behind 20 mardi gras floats.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins treadmill 3.2mph x3%
flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 10, 10, 155x8, 8
db incline bench press 55's x 10, 10, 10
cable crossovers high 25x15, 15, 11
ez bar curls 75x10, 10, 10
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
concentration curls 30x10, 25x13, 12
15 mins treadmill 3x3

Felt relatively good again today. One thing I've noticed though is that once my heart rate increases it tends to stay high and irregular for quite a while afterwards. Also my blood preasure really tanks after workouts, it was 100/60 just now.

Happy with what I got done today. Tomorrow is a rest and massage day. My son and I leave to go snow skiing in Park City, UT this coming Sunday.


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.2mph x3%
> flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 10, 10, 155x8, 8
> db incline bench press 55's x 10, 10, 10
> cable crossovers high 25x15, 15, 11
> ez bar curls 75x10, 10, 10
> cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
> concentration curls 30x10, 25x13, 12
> 15 mins treadmill 3x3
> 
> Felt relatively good again today. One thing I've noticed though is that once my heart rate increases it tends to stay high and irregular for quite a while afterwards. Also my blood preasure really tanks after workouts, it was 100/60 just now.
> 
> Happy with what I got done today. Tomorrow is a rest and massage day. My son and I leave to go snow skiing in Park City, UT this coming Sunday.


That sounds like fun trip.  I think you might get a bunch of fresh powder to ski on.


----------



## solitude914

CohibaRobusto said:


> 15 mins treadmill 3.2mph x3%
> flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 10, 10, 155x8, 8
> db incline bench press 55's x 10, 10, 10
> cable crossovers high 25x15, 15, 11
> ez bar curls 75x10, 10, 10
> cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
> concentration curls 30x10, 25x13, 12
> 15 mins treadmill 3x3
> 
> Felt relatively good again today. One thing I've noticed though is that once my heart rate increases it tends to stay high and irregular for quite a while afterwards. Also my blood preasure really tanks after workouts, it was 100/60 just now.
> 
> Happy with what I got done today. Tomorrow is a rest and massage day. My son and I leave to go snow skiing in Park City, UT this coming Sunday.


One of my friends was actually in Park City for part of last week, I can't justify the distance compared to Vermont or upstate NY but he said he enjoyed it much more than Vail.

Hope you enjoy your trip with the son, man.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> That sounds like fun trip.  I think you might get a bunch of fresh powder to ski on.





solitude914 said:


> One of my friends was actually in Park City for part of last week, I can't justify the distance compared to Vermont or upstate NY but he said he enjoyed it much more than Vail.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your trip with the son, man.


Thanks, I haven't gone snow skiing since I was a kid. The weather looks great (but cold af) lol - I'm not used to sub-freezing temps.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

4 hrs snow skiing
db shoulder press 50's x 10, 10, 10, 7
db shrugs 50's x 20, 15, 15
db side lateral raises 25's x 10, 10, 10+2p
db rear delt raises 15's x 15, 12, 12+2p

Haven't been able to lift since last week due to preparing for this vacation and house renovations. Son and I are snow skiing in Park  City, having a good time so far. Took some time out to hit shoulders this afternoon. I've been feeling pretty good compared to the weeks leading up to this. Probably like 70%. Keeping up with a 14 yr old fine lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Sorry I've been so inactive. I just got back from vacation with my son, and life has been chaotic. I'm having to pack up my office and warehouse for a move this friday. Also getting my 2nd ablation done on friday.

Only had 45 mins to hit the gym today, and I did this:

15 mins eliptical trainer
seated low cable rows 160 x 12, 10, 10
wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 10, 10, 8
15 mins treadmill 3x3

Park city, Utah was beautiful. Snow skiing went well. Didn't wipe out too much. Son had a good time learning. It was chill.


----------



## DEADlifter

Glad you guys had a good time.  Good luck Friday.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Well I finally was allowed back in the gym after my 2nd ablation last week. The past few months have been rough, between my heart racing constantly and then having a set of circumstances that didn't allow me to work out much at all for the past 3 weeks- I am down to slightly under 190 lbs (at 6'1" that is pretty skinny). I've lost quite a bit of muscle mass, and I'm a little fluffy 

So today starts my recovery (again). My heart rate is excellent and rythm is normal, no a-fib or a-flutter present that I am aware of.

If I make it through the next 4-6 months with no issues, I'll probably start a new bodybuilding log.

I started out today with an easy full body workout to get back into the swing of things. Depending on how fast I recover, I may do this a few more times or move into a nornal split like I was doing before.

Here's what I did today:
15 mins treadmill 3x3
nautilus leg press 280 x 10, 10, 12
HS standing calf 120x 12, 12, 15
flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 10, 8
seated cable low rows, 140x 12, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 120x10, 10, 8
HS shoulder press 130x10, 10, 12
15 mins treadmill 3x3

My heart rate stayed between 65-85 during cardio. This is great, so I will bump it up a bit next time. Lifting took a lot out of me, but I was happy with the weight I moved considering the circunstances.

I'm only on a low dose of test right now (75mg / wk), trying to clear up some acne.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Workout from home day, we have some nasty storms rolling through. 

Upper day

db flat bench press 52.5's x 15, 15, 13, 8
db shoulder press 45's x 10, 8, 7
db rows 52.5 x 12, 12, 15
db pullovers 52.5 x 10, 10, 12
alt db curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
skullcrushers 25's x 12, 12, 9

Down but not out. Don't give up on me yet!


----------



## DEADlifter

CohibaRobusto said:


> Down but not out. Don't give up on me yet!


You got a pretty solid cheering section


----------



## NbleSavage

I'm in it for the come back. You got this, Mate.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Got in a slightly better leg day today, then kickboxing with my son this evening.

15 mins eliptical trainer
nautilus leg press 100x15, 280x10, 10, 10
leg extensions 180x12, 12, 12
adductor 205x15, 15, 15
seated calf 90x10, 10, 13
15 mins treadmill 3x3.3mph


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Just working around soreness now as I get back at it. Today I did back because it wasn't sore. Heart rate is still staying pretty low.

15 mins eliptical trainer
seated low cable rows 140 x 12, 12, 12
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 14
wide grip lat pulldown 120 x 12, 12, 8
straight arm pushdowns 50x12, 10, 8
reverse cable crossovers high 12.5 x 15, 12, 12


----------



## CohibaRobusto

15 mins kickboxing heavy bag
flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 10, 7
db incline bench 50's x 10, 8, 6
pec deck 130x10, 10, 15, 
ez bar curls 70x10, 10, 8
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 3.5

Felt good today. Heart rate is staying low, was 95 on the treadmill at the end.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yesterday-
15 mins eliptical
weighted walking lunges +45 × 20, 20, 20
HS standing calf 120x20, 15, 12
HS shoulder press 130 x 12, 12, 12, 10
db shrugs 60's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 14, 12, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 3.5


----------



## CohibaRobusto

seated low cable rows 160x12, 10, 8
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 12
wide grip lat pulldowns 120x12, 10, 8
straight arm pushdowns 52.5 x 10, 10, 10
machine dips 120x15, 15, 15
tricep cable pushdowns 62.5 x 12, 12, 11
db overhead tricep ext 45 x 12, 13
5 mins treadmill

I knew the gym might close early because we had some bad weather coming in, so I opted to do cardio at the end because I really wanted to lift. Sure enough, they kicked us out after I got 5 minutes in.

Anyway, felt good, heart rate and blood pressure are normal.


----------



## quackattack

CohibaRobusto said:


> I knew the gym might close early because we had some bad weather coming in, so I opted to do cardio at the end because I really wanted to lift. Sure enough, they kicked us out after I got 5 minutes in.


I would be ok with the gym closing 5 minutes into cardio everyday.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

db chest press 60's x 10, 10, 10
incline db press 55's x 10, 10, 7
pec deck fly 145x12, 10, 10
ezbar curls 75x10, 10, 8
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 30's x 10,10
30 mins treadmill 3.5 mph x 3.5 incline

Still kicking it. Starting to work back into my old routine now. Wifey worked out with me this evening. Good times.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

yesterday:

15 mins eliptical trainer
HS shoulder press 140x12, 12, 12, 9
db shrugs 60's x 12, 12, 12
cable side laterals raises 12.5 x 15, 15, 15
upright rows 55x15, 65x15, 75x12
reverse cable crossovers 12.5x12, 12, 12, 9
kickboxing drills with son x 10 mins

Really starting to feel better in the gym again. I'm stoked. Weight has been going up again too. Was 191 this morning.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

today:
15 mins eliptical trainer
Angle leg press +180 × 10, +270 × 10, 10, +360 × 8
weighted walking lunges 55x20, 20
leg extensions 195x12, 12, 12, 12
adductor 205x15, 15, 15
HS standing calf raise 120 x 20, 16, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 4% inc x3.5 mph

Halfway decent leg day. Satisfied with progress.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

191 lbs still

15 mins eliptical trainer
flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 10, 10, 155x8, 8
db incline bench 55x10, 9, 6
pec deck fly 150x10, 10, 8
ez bar curls 75x10, 10, 10
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 10, 10
concemtration curls 30x7, 25x12, 10+3p
15 mins treadmill 4%  x 3.5mph

Good day today, biceps were shot at the end. Strength is slowly coming back. I kicked up the calories and started tracking in mfp again too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

192 lbs this morning, 3597 calories yesterday

HS shoulder press 150x12, 12, 10
db side lateral raises 30's x 10, 10, 10
db shrugs 60's x 12, 12, 12, 15
cable front raises 22.5 x 10, 10, 10
revers cable crossovers 12.5x 15, 14x12, 12, 10
18 mins treadmill 4.5 x 3.6

Evening workout, went well, feel really good. Wifey came with me tonight.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

192 lbs still, 2794 calories yesterday

15 mins eliptical trainer
seated cable low rows 160 x 12, 12, 10
straight arm pushdowns 52.5 x 12, 12, 10
wide grip lat pulldown 140x8, 120x10, 10
back extensions bw x 12, 12, 12
tricep dip machine 125 x 15, 15, 12
tricep cable pushdowns 62.5x12, 12, 12
overhead cable ext w/rope 47.5x15, 15, 14
18 mins treadmill 4.5 x 3.5

Tired and lethargic today. Everything was a chore, but I just stuck it out and did what I set out to. Heart rate was good. I just think me sleep was off or something.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs this morning, 3,650 calories yesterday

15 mins eliptical trainer
angle leg press +180×10, +270×10, 10, +360×10
weighted walking lunges +55×20, 20, 20
leg extensions 200x12, 12, 12, 11
adductor 205x15, 15, 15
HS standing calf 130x20, 15, 16, 13
seated calf 70x12, 11
15 mins treadmill 3 x 3.5mph

Slept in and felt better today than yesterday. Leg day took its toll on me though. Did a little more than last week. Happy my weight is going back up. Partying with the ladies tonight 😃


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs this morning, 2188 calories yesterday. I fell way short on my caloric goals but managed to hit my protein goal.

15 mins treadmill 5% x 3.5mph
flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 9, 6
db incline press 50's x 10, 10, 8
cable crossovers 20x20, 25x12, 14, 12
ezbar curls 75 x 10, 10, 8
cross body hammer curls 35's x 9, 30's x 10, 10
concentration curls 30x12, 8, 25x9+3p
15 mins treadmill 3 x 3.5mph

Fun evening, we have this little social worker intern friend staying at our house on mondays and she has been working out  3 months and wants help. She really seems to like going with me, and I've been showing her some stuff on free weights. I worked with her on a baby version of my routine tonight.

I didn't want to even let her do concentration curls at the end because I was worried about how sore she'd be, but she persisted, so I relented and made her do them with like 4 lbs weights. I have a feeling she's gonna be aching tomorrow.


----------



## Trendkill

Two hundred is in sight.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

194 lbs this morning, 3533 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 5% x 3.5mph
HS shoulder press 150x12, 12, 12
db shrugs 65's x 12, 12, 14
db side lateral raises 25's x 12, 12, 12+3p
reverse cable crossovers 14x15, 14, 10
cable external rotation 15.5 x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3 x 3.5mph

Good shoulder day today. I feel like I'm feeling better and better in the gym as time goes on with my heartrate where it's at. Tomorrow is a scheduled rest day.


----------



## GSgator

I’m glad your feeling better man that’s good to hear and I love seeing that external  rotation exercises in there 😜. I’ve been eating, shitting ,sleeping nothing but shoulders for months I feel like a Non-certified shoulder  guru lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

GSgator said:


> I’m glad your feeling better man that’s good to hear and I love seeing that external  rotation exercises in there 😜. I’ve been eating, shitting ,sleeping nothing but shoulders for months I feel like a Non-certified shoulder  guru lol.


Thanks, I like that excercise a lot. And when I was hitting it harder before my heart issues, I usually did internal rotations also.

I do a standalone shoulder day because there are just so many muscles involved.

I know some of it is back stuff too, but on back day I like to focus on lats.


----------



## GSgator

A lot of the basic movements also don’t really incorporate our rotator cuffs . So it’s really good to take some time and focus on those and they actually don’t require much resistance.  If your really isolating those then 5-10 pounds max sometimes even just a good stretch is enough to really feel those get worked.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs this morning, 3,886 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 5% x 3.5mph
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
seated cable low rows 160x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 52.5 x 12, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldowns 120x12, 12, 10
machine dips 125x15, 15, 16
cable tricep pushdown 64x12, 12, 12
overhead db tricep ext 50x12, 12, 13
iso cable tricep ext 20x16, 14, 13
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 3.5mph

Still feeling good. Wifey met me at the gym this evening. I'm happy with the progress so far. 

Diet is going ok. I'm making progress and not trying to stuff in 5k calories. Digestion has been good so far. Seems like 3500 calories might be the sweet spot for now.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Definitely rooting for your recovery brother. The log is looking tight! Consistency is key!!! All the smart people say. Really good work man.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Definitely rooting for your recovery brother. The log is looking tight! Consistency is key!!! All the smart people say. Really good work man.


Thanks man. I'm waiting on my next echocardiagram to know for sure, but I think my heart failure is completely gone. All I'm dealing with now is the rythm issue, and it is supposed to be fixed as of 4 weeks ago.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs this morning, 3,070 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 5% x 3.6mph
nautilus leg press 245x15, 285x15, 325x15, 380x12, 420x8
leg extensions 200x12, 12, 185x12, 155x15,
lying leg curl 90x12, 12, 10
glute press machine 120x10, 90x15, 15
HS standing calf 130x20, 15, 15, 12, 12
adductor 205x 20, 20, 15 rp2
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 3.5mph

Tried to do some different stuff for leg day today and had my son with me, so I kept it simple and used machines. It was actually pretty brutal on me though. I had some intense pumps in my quads that caught me off guard.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning, 2,780 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 5% x 3.5mph
flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 9, 7
decline bench 135x 10, 10, 8
db incline bench 55's x 10, 50's x 9, 45 x 8
pec deck fly 135x12, 9, 125x12, 105x15
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 3.5mph

Was pretty tired today for some reason but fine other than that.

Starting a new split today that I've done in the past because I want to spend more time on my chest and back on those days. It will be a 5 day split in the order of chest, back, shoulders, arms, legs, with rest days when I need them.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

194 lbs this morning, 3,445 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 5% x 3.7mph
back extensions bw x 15, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldowns 140x10, 10, 10, 6
straight arm pushdowns 57.5 x 12, 12, 10
seated low cable rows 160 x 12, 10, 10, 8
HS iso rows +70/s x 15, 15, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 3.5mph

Well first back-only day. Happy with it. Hopefully I'll have some soreness tomorrow I can't remember the last time my lats were sore.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning, 2,869 calories yesterday

HS shoulder press 160x12, 10, 10, 9
db shrugs 65's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 30's x 12, 10, 25's x 12+3p
reverse cable crossovers 12.5x15, 15, 12, 12
external shoulder rotation 15.5 x 12, 10, 10

Quick shoulder day, was short on time.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, 3,789 calories yesterday

I ended up going back to the gym with wifey yesterday evening and finished up my cardio I didn't get to do during the day.

Today was arm day:
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% inc
ezbar curls 75x10, 10, 10
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 10, 10
21's 25 lbs 3 sets + extra reps at end
tricep dip machine 140 x 15, 15, 12
tricep cable pushdowns 70x10, 12, 12
overhead cable ext w/rope 57.5x10, 50x12, 12
forearm curls 25 x 15, 16, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Felt good.


----------



## Skullcrusher

I love those workouts that just flow and everything feels so good.

Wish it could always be like that.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, 3,031 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% inc
bb squats 45x10, 135x10, 165x10, 185x10, 205x10, 225x5, 135x10 pause reps
leg extensions 125x15, 155x15, 170x15, 185x12, 170x12
adductor 205x20, 12, 12
HS standing calf 130x20, 16, 13
seated calf 70x15, 13, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 4% inc

1st time doing actual squats in a long time, probably since last december if I had to guess.


----------



## GSgator

Your so close to 200. I played that Tidder  tot game for months closet I got once was 198 before bed then woke  up below 195 . I gave up lol.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

GSgator said:


> Your so close to 200. I played that Tidder  tot game for months closet I got once was 198 before bed then woke  up below 195 . I gave up lol.


Well on the one hand, I'm 6'1" so 200 should be easily doable for most guys with that height. On the other hand, I have really skinny, non-athletic genetics, so it is a bit more of a battle for me than some. I'm determined though! I got up to around 210 before my heart issues, then fell back down to 188, so making progress still.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning, 3,899 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6% inc
flat bench press 45x20, 155x10, 9, 8, 7
decline bench 135x10, 10, 8
db incline press 50's x 12, 10, 10
cable crossovers high 25x12, 20x20, 15, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 4% inc

Felt ok but kind of weak today. Tomorrow is a rest day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs this morning, 3,606 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6% inc
seated cable low row 160x12, 12, 10
back extensions bw x 15, 13, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 140x10, 9, 8
straight arm pushdowns 57.5 x 12, 10, 10
HS iso rows +80/s × 15, 15, 15
iso lat pulldowns 27.5 x 15, 15, 
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Felt pretty blah today, had to make myself go.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs this morning, 3,051 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6% inc
HS shoulder press 160 x 12, 12, 10, 9
db shrugs 65's x 12, 12, 15
db side lateral raises 30's x 12, 12, 7+3p
cable front raises 17.5 x 12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 15, 15, 15, 12
external shoulder rotation 15.5 x 10, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Was pretty tired when I first got there but started feeling good and wound up having a good workout. Heart rate still good. See a little progress over last week.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, 3712 calories yesterday 228/358/162 p/c/f

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 7% inc
dips bw x 10, 10, 10
cable tricep pushdown 70x12, 12, 12
overhead db tricep ext 60x10, 9, 55x10
incline bench skullcrushers 40x20, 20, 20, 20
ez bar curls 75x12, 12, 8
cross body hammer curls 30's x 12, 12, 12
21's....35 x 3 sets
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Nice arm day, felt good.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Log is looking great dude. Looks like I’m a little behind you on strength and no heart issue. Your a bad mammer jammer for sure. Your weight will be up in no time with those cals dude. Super awesome keep it up man!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Log is looking great dude. Looks like I’m a little behind you on strength and no heart issue. Your a bad mammer jammer for sure. Your weight will be up in no time with those cals dude. Super awesome keep it up man!!!


Thanks man I doubt I am stronger though, my bench press number suck ass.

The funny thing is though I see a lot of guys at the gym who look bigger than me that are working with lighter weights all the time. And I follow hypertrophy programming, so I don't understand why I don't get bigger. Genetics?

I'm about to post my food logs up.


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks man I doubt I am stronger though, my bench press number suck ass.
> 
> The funny thing is though I see a lot of guys at the gym who look bigger than me that are working with lighter weights all the time. And I follow hypertrophy programming, so I don't understand why I don't get bigger. Genetics?
> 
> I'm about to post my food logs up.


I use embarrassingly light weight, but it's because I'm getting better and better at actually using the muscles I want to hit, vs merely moving the weight. 

I'm getting MUCH more out of the lighter weight, and I'm not hating it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Ok, here's my food logs from the past 2 weeks. My eating is not clean because I have been trying to get as many calories in as possible for the time being.



			https://drive.google.com/file/d/17ZjaU8b-ZDo4TNcO_0i9BMVxRuzM7jjr/view?usp=sharing


----------



## CohibaRobusto

CJ said:


> I use embarrassingly light weight, but it's because I'm getting better and better at actually using the muscles I want to hit, vs merely moving the weight.
> 
> I'm getting MUCH more out of the lighter weight, and I'm not hating it.


Well I notice you do a lot of high rep sets too though, so that makes a big difference. I've taken note of a lot of things you do the past few years; I try some of them out from time to time. 

And I think we all usually agree that if we can't do the reps with good form, then we should be using lighter weight. I try to stick to that, but I'm not super anal about it.

I've noticed a lot of successful bodybuilders (the ones I kind of look up to) on here seem to do lower rep sets on the compound movements and higher rep sets on the isolation lifts. (I'm excluding powerlifters of course, that's not my thing)...


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Cj nailed it! Like always haha I’m doing an A&B week deal a saw from Mr. Rippedzilla. Hit everything 2x a week. Then one low rep day of each at the end of week A. I feel way stronger so expecting some pretty good increase on those low rep day. Time will tell.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs again this morning, 3726 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6% inc
squats 45x10, 135x10, 185x10, 205x10, 10, 225x8, 135x10 pause reps
leg extensions 135x15, 155x15, 185x15, 200x10
adductor 205x15, 15, 10
standing calf raises 130x20, 16, 14, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5% inc

Would have liked to do a little nore but was kinda dragging ass today and had a friend with me who wanted to leave.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

Daaaaaaamn dude 200# on leg extension.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Daaaaaaamn dude 200# on leg extension.


Unfortunately I don't think my home gym's machine weight is as much as other machines I've used.


----------



## ComeBacKid85

CohibaRobusto said:


> Unfortunately I don't think my home gym's machine weight is as much as other machines I've used.


I had 85# on my home gym one today and snapped the damn thing. Literally tore the weld open. I got the 1980 nordic track one as a back up. But it suck. On a cable that the faster or harder you push the harder resistance becomes. Oh well have to spend some more loot. I’m going to find a good one used. I’m running out of room. Had to work on the mower in the driveway sitting on a cinder block.


----------



## mabdelrasoul

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, here's my food logs from the past 2 weeks. My eating is not clean because I have been trying to get as many calories in as possible for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/17ZjaU8b-ZDo4TNcO_0i9BMVxRuzM7jjr/view?usp=sharing


If I ate like this I would be a fat whore .


----------



## CohibaRobusto

mabdelrasoul said:


> If I ate like this I would be a fat whore .


Yeah I know that is true for a lot of people. For me it's really hard to gain weight.


----------



## mabdelrasoul

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah I know that is true for a lot of people. For me it's really hard to gain weight.


Then touché brotha, enjoy them burgers! Where the pizza at though?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

mabdelrasoul said:


> Then touché brotha, enjoy them burgers! Where the pizza at though?


I try to eat pizza like once a week, but I've been slacking lately!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

ComeBacKid85 said:


> I had 85# on my home gym one today and snapped the damn thing. Literally tore the weld open. I got the 1980 nordic track one as a back up. But it suck. On a cable that the faster or harder you push the harder resistance becomes. Oh well have to spend some more loot. I’m going to find a good one used. I’m running out of room. Had to work on the mower in the driveway sitting on a cinder block.


And I said "home" gym but what i really meant was the ymca by my house. I just call it home because I travel a lot.

My actual home gym at my house isn't shit. 1 adjustable bench and a set of bowflex dumbells. It does come in handy sometimes though. I really don't have room for much more than that.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, 3238 calories yesterday

1 hr kickboxing w/trainer and son

decline bench press 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 10, 165x9, 7
db incline press 50's x 10, 55's x 10, 60's x 7, 50's x 10, 10
Pec deck fly 145x15, 160x10, 8, 145x9
cable crossovers high 17.5x20, 22.5x15, 15

Chest only day. Tomorrow is a rest day. Felt good. Trainer started us on some grappling techniques today, which was pretty cool, something I've been wanting to learn for a while now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, 3259 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%
seated low cable row 160x10, 10, 10
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 140x10, 10, 10
HS iso rows +90/s x 12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 57.5x12, 12, 10
iso lat pulldowns 35x12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 5

Decent workout today. Feeling ok.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, had troubke tracking food yesterday

HS shoulder press 10x20, 160x12, 12, 10, 9
db side lateral raises 30's x 12, 11, 9+3p
db shrugs 65's x 14, 12, 12
cable front raises 17.5x12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 15, 15, 12
external shoulder rotations 15.5x12, 12, 12

Was really pressed for time today so skipped cardio. Had a good shoulder day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs today, 3570 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
ez bar curl 75x12, 12, 12
cross body hammer curls 30's x 12, 14, 15
concentration curls 30x15, 12, 10+3p
bw dips 12, 12, 11
cable tricep pushdown 72.5x12, 12, 12
overhead db tricep ext 60x12, 12, 14
incline bench skullcrushers 45x20, 20, 25
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%


Today was great. I moved up in rep range and some weight over last week. I've been wanting to try anadrol for a while, and so a few weeks back I started 25mg over my trt dosed test. It elevated my blood pressure too much, so I went down to 12.5mg about 4 days ago. So I'm basically microdosing drol right now. I like it, still getting good pumps and maybe making better gains on the low dose too.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning, 3,928 calories yesterday, 261/347/177 (p/c/f)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
squats 45x10, 135x10, 185x10, 205x10, 225x10, 245x6, 135x10 pause reps
leg extensions 150x15, 180x15, 15, 12
snack break
adductor 205x15,15,12
HS standing calf 130x20, 16, 16
seated calf 90x12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Not sure I should have done that 245x6 set. I have a bulging disc and it rarely bothers me, but I felt it after that. So I'm thinking I will try to stick to 10 rep sets.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning, didn't track food yesterday on mother's day.

stability ball crunches x 32
decline bench press 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 10, 9, 7
flat bench 165x 6, 6
incline db press 50's x 12, 12, 9
pec deck fly 155x 10, 10, 7
cable tricep pushdown 70x10, 10, 10
cable crossovers high 20.5x20, 25.5x16, 30.5x14, 35.5x10
15 mins eliptical trainer

Quit the drol, couldn't keep my blood pressure down even on the tiniest dose. I'm going to cut back on excess sugar for the next 6 weeks because we are going to the beach in Mexico, and I wanna have abs. I plan to just stay on trt dosed test for this period also. 

Tomorrow I see a urologist for the first time ever. I plan on telling her I have been managing my own trt for the past 3 years and just seeing how she reacts and taking it from there. My GP knows and has been pushing me to do it, and I also have some kind of cyst in my kidney that is the main reason I am going. GP doesn't seem worried about the cyst, but suggested the follow up.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Urologist didn't give me a hard time about doing my own trt, but said she didn't prescribe injections, only pellets or gel. Kidney is fine. She stuck her finger up my butt and played with my balls some. Would do it again 💯


----------



## PZT

CohibaRobusto said:


> Urologist didn't give me a hard time about doing my own trt, but said she didn't prescribe injections, only pellets or gel. Kidney is fine. She stuck her finger up my butt and played with my balls some. Would do it again 💯


Lots of wins here bub lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning, 2800 calories yesterday.

I have gained a solid 10 lbs since my ablation 2 mos ago. I am super happy with this. I did not expect to progress this fast.

This evening's workout:
5 mins eliptical trainer
seated cable low rows 160x12, 12, 10
back extensions bw x 15, 13, 10
wide grip lat pulldowns 140x10, 10, 10
straight arm pushdowns 57.5x12, 12, 12
one arm db rows 65's x 12, 12, 12
iso cable lat pulldowns 35x15, 42.5x10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%


----------



## GSgator

2 more pounds so close .  You make 201 I’ll send you two dozen Krispy Kreme‘s lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning, 2912 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
HS shoulder press 160x12, 12, 12, 10
db shrugs 70's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 25's x 15, 15, 15
reverse cable crossovers 12.5x15, 15, 15, 13
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 5

Short shoulder day today, pretty sore all over, need a rest day. Blood pressure is still running a little high. I made an appointment to donate blood on Monday, might also change my blood pressure meds. Met a cute chick I've been seeing at the gym for a while now and she was super friendly, so that was cool.


----------



## solitude914

CohibaRobusto said:


> 197 lbs this morning, 2912 calories yesterday
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
> HS shoulder press 160x12, 12, 12, 10
> db shrugs 70's x 12, 12, 12
> db side lateral raises 25's x 15, 15, 15
> reverse cable crossovers 12.5x15, 15, 15, 13
> 15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 5
> 
> Short shoulder day today, pretty sore all over, need a rest day. Blood pressure is still running a little high. I made an appointment to donate blood on Monday, might also change my blood pressure meds. Met a cute chick I've been seeing at the gym for a while now and she was super friendly, so that was cool.


Good shit bro. Hope the blood pressure gets itself in check. Reminds me that it's been over half a year since I donated blood, gotta sign up for a drive sometime again. Wish I had the courage to talk to my gym crush


----------



## CohibaRobusto

solitude914 said:


> Good shit bro. Hope the blood pressure gets itself in check. Reminds me that it's been over half a year since I donated blood, gotta sign up for a drive sometime again. Wish I had the courage to talk to my gym crush


thanks man me too. So the chic was just walking out at the same time and held the door so that made it easy.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs today, 3431 calories yesterday

10 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
31 decline situps 
bw dips 12, 12, 11
cable tricep pushdown 72.5x12, 12, 9
overhead db tricep extensions 60x 12, 10, 55x11
ez bar curl 75x12, 10, 8
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 10, 10
concentration curls 30x10, 25x12, 12, 20x14
db forearm curls 30x12, 12, 9
overhead cable extensions 37.5x35, 42.5x25, 20
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 6%

Evening workout today, felt a little weaker than I thought I'd be. Ended up allright though. Wifey worked out with me.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs again this morning, 3963 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
hack squat 10, +90x10, +180x10, +270x10, +180x10
waighted walking lunges 55x20, 20, 20
leg extensions 195x12, 12, 12
adductor 205x15, 15, 15
HS standing calf 130x20, 20, 20, 15, 14
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Decided to revisit the hack squat today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs today, 3307 calories yesterday

10 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
flat bench press 155x10, 10, 10, 185x3, 165x6
db incline press 55's x 12, 12, 10
pec deck fly 155x10, 10, 145x8, 130x8, 115x12, 100x15
1 hr kickboxing training

I am expecting my weight to go down a tiny bit because my blood pressure is normalizing, and donating blood on monday. I'm also cutting out excess sugar from my diet until my vacation next month. Strength is good, felt good today in the gym. Wifey and a buddy joined me. Tomorrow is a rest day.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs again this morning, 3320 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
seated cable low rows 160x12, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 140x10, 10, 10
straight arm pushdowns 57.5x12, 12, 12
HS iso lateral rows +90/s x 12, 12, 15
iso cable lat pulldowns 42.5x 10, 10, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.6 x 6

Decent back day. Lower back is bothering me some, just uncomfortable.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, 3013 calories yesterday

15 mins eliptical trainer
HS shoulder press 170x12, 10, 10, 9
db shrugs 50's x 20, 20, 20
db side lateral raises 25's x 15, 15, 12+3rp
cable front raises 17.5x12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 12.5x15, 16, 15, 14
15 mins treadmill 3.6 x 6

Felt really good today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, 3,789 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 7%
45 decline situps 
ez bar curls 75x12, 12, 12
cross body hammer curls 12, 12, 12+2rp
bw dips 12, 12, 12
tricep cable pushdown 72.5 x 12, 12, 12
db overhead tricep ext 60x12, 11, 10
db forearm curls 30x12, 14, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.6 x 6

Felt really tired and lethargic today, but pulled it off. I'm not too worried my weight hasn't moved up lately because I've been making slow steady gains in the gym still.

I did get my blood drawn yesterday to see how things are looking. Haven't gotten the results back yet.

My blood pressure has still been wacky, but I changed meds; and it seems to be helping. I'm only on trt and going to stick with that until I get good stable blood pressure for a while and bloodwork looks ok.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning, 4,859 calories yesterday

Eating got a little crazy yesterday because we went out for my wife and I's 17 yr anniversary, then to a movie after.

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
squats 45x10, 135x10, 185x10, 225x10, 10, 10, 135x10 pause reps
leg extensions 150x16, 180x15, 15, 12
snack break
adductor 205x 15, 15, 13
HS standing calf 150x20, 15, 13
seated calf 100x10, 90x10, 70x14
15 mins treadmill 3.6 x 6

Well, back and knees were feeling good so I did squats, and it whooped my ass. The cute chic I talked to last weekend was there, and she smiled and waved to me twice, so I think I have the green light to talk to her next time I see her 😀. (first one i initiated, second one she initiated on the way out)


----------



## CohibaRobusto

199 lbs this morning, 4098 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
flat bench press 45x20, 155x10, 10, 8, 165x5
decline bench press 135x9, 115x15, 15
incline db press 55's x 10, 10, 10
pec deck fly 145x 12, 15, 14, 13
15 mins treadmill 3.5 x 5

I was tired as hell today, I went out friday night and again last night and didn't get to sleep until 2am both nights. I blame my weakness today on that. Eating has been great though, really getting a lot of food down, maybe even a little too much.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs this morning, 2955 calories yesterday.

I took some food timing advice I received and kept my carb intake low on my rest day, yesterday.

seated low cable rows 170x12, 12, 12
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 13
wide grip lat pulldown 140x 10, 10, 10
straight arm pushdowns 57.5 x 12, 12, 10
HS iso lateral rows 100/s x 12, 12, 12
iso cable lat pulldowns 42.5 x 12, 12, 12

Was pressed for time today. I am probably going back for cardio later this evening. Workout was ok, but no significant gains over last week.

Bloodwork came back looking excellent. Testosterone level was 864, free test 239, that's on 150/wk of test enthanate. Blood pressure has been more normal the past few days.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs this morning, 3333 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
HS shoulder press 170x12, 12, 10, 7
db shrugs 75's x 12, 12, 12
db side lateral raises 25's x 15, 15, 11+3rp
cable front raises 17.5x12, 12, 12
reverse cable crossovers 12.5x20, 15, 15, 14
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

So I took @snake 's advice and found some weight gain protein to help with my breakfast calories. I picked this carnivore mass gain stuff, and the chocolate flavor tastes really good. 

I'm having a half serving of that along with some other usual stuff and got my breakfast calories up to 930 this morning. That was a bit overkill because I was feeling a little bloated, but I think around 700 will be the sweet spot, compared to around 400 calories that I was getting in before.


----------



## NbleSavage

I love a good shoulders and traps workout. Well done @CohibaRobusto .


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs again this morning, 3,663 calories yesterday.

ezbar curls 75x12, 12 12
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 30's x 12, 12
concentration curls 30x12, 25x17, 14
bw dips 13, 12, 12
cable tricep pushdowns 72.5x12, 12, 10
overhead db tricep ext 60x12, 10, 10
rope pushdowns 42.5x17, 12, 11
forearm curls 30x14, 12, 12
reverse forearm curls 35x12, 10, 7

Good session today, some gains over last week. I might be crazy, but I'm paranoid about losing weight by not eating much carbs on my off days just because it's so hard for me to gain weight. I think I'm going to give it a few more weeks though and see what happens.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning, 3207 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
squats 45x10, 135x10, 185x10, 225x10, 235x8, 225x10, 135x10 (pause reps)
leg extensions 170x12, 12, 12, 110x10 (pause reps)
adductor 205x15, 20, 15
HS standing calf 150x15, 17, 14
seated calf raise 45x22, 70x15, 95x10
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Feeling good still, blood pressure and heart rate are good.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, 3039 calories yesterday

decline situps 20, 15, 15
smith bench press barx20, +90×10, +110×10, +120×10, +130x10, +140×6, +120×8
db incline press 55's x 10, 10, 8
cable flys high narrow 22.5x25, 24x20, 25.5x22
pec deck fly 145x15, 15, 13

Dude camped out on the bench press today so I used the smith. I'm not really sure how much the bar weighs so I just put down the weight I added to it. It was good because it allowed me to get to true failure twice, which I can't fully do on the bench press wirhout a spotter.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning, 2207 calories yesterday, did low carbs, off day, but protein was around 260g.

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
seated low xable rows 170x12, 12, 13
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldowns 140x12, 12, 10
straight arm pushdowns 57.5x12, 12, 12
HS iso lateral rows 100/s x 12, 12, 12
iso cable lat pulldowns 42.5 x 12, 12, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Was super lethargic this morning, but the fog lifted while I was in the gym. Saw some gains over last week. Bodyfat does seem to be going down a bit with the low carb off days. I think my tiredness was just due to interrupted sleep last night. Was happy with my morning weight this a.m.

Edit: pretty impressed with how accurately I hit my macros so far today!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs again this morning, 3,027 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
HS shoulder press 170x10, 12, 10, 7
db front raises 20's x 15, 15, 20
db side raises 25's x 13, 10, 8+2p
reverse cable crossovers 12.5x20, 12, high 10, 11
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Somehow I forgot to do shrugs today. Traps were still a little sore from back day though so I'm fine with it.


----------



## NbleSavage

Diet looks bang on, Mate. How was yer energy in the most recent workout?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

NbleSavage said:


> Diet looks bang on, Mate. How was yer energy in the most recent workout?


Thanks bud; I'm trying. Hope I can keep 198 lbs as my low point for a while here. Energy level was good today. Slept great last night.

Overall my strength has been going up still. Although today was a little weaker than expected, I think it was just because I worked my traps a bit too hard yesterday. Trap soreness isn't usually an issue for me on shoulder day.

I've still got some ways to go before I'm back where I was before my heart issues started. My top set of HS shoulder press I believe was around 10 reps of 200 lbs before. I gotta have a look.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs again this morning, 2306 calories yesterday. 

Kept carbs low because I took a rest day yesterday. I have been having some tendonitis issues flaring up, so I am trying to nurse that a little. They mainly hurt on pulls, bicep movements.

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
20 decline situps
bw dips 12, 12, 12
cable tricep pushdowns 75 x 12, 10, 10
db overhead tricep ext 60x12, 10, 11
ezbar curls 70x12, 10, 8 (intentionally lighter)
concentration curls 25 x 15, 15, 15
db wrist curls 30x15, 13, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning, 3,332 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
angle leg press +90×15, +180×12, +270×10, +360×10, 10, +270×10
weighted walking lunges 65 x 20, 20
leg extensions 190x12, 15, 12, 12
adductor 205x20, 15, 12
seated calf 115x12, 12, 10, 90x15, 80x16, 70x14
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%

Still feeling good, happy my bodyweight hasn't gone under 198 the past few days. Also I seem a bit leaner.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning, 2700 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
smith bench press +110×10, +120×9, 7, 6
db incline press 55's x 10, 10, 10
pec deck fly 145x15, 15, 13
15 mins treadmill 3.6 mph x 6%

Well I'm not 100% sure what's going on but I was a lot weaker today than last chest day. I'm pretty sure my recovery has a lot to do with it because friday is usually a rest day, and I did arms on friday then legs yesterday, which really depletes me. Then my diet was off last night because we went out to a movie and stayed out late. So I just did a low volume workout today. Hopefully chest will be better next week.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning, 3189 calories yesterday

So I took 2 days off because I've been a bit more sore than normal and progress had slowed. I also have some aching tendons in both arms that are giving me shit.

Then this morning my lower back started aching really bad for no apparent reason. So I really did the bare minimum today for back day. I'm getting a referral from my pcp for the lower back issue now. I know I have a bulging disc that I've never seen anyone for.

Today's workout:

seated low cable rows 170x12, 12, 12
wide grip lat pulldown 140x10, 9, 7
straight arm pushdowns 57.5x12, 12, 12


----------



## CohibaRobusto

199 lbs this morning, 3766 calories yesterday

Back is still hurting, hurts to walk even. I just took it easy and did what I could. Purposely went lighter on shrugs.

15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%
HS shoulder press 20x25, 170x12, 11, 9
db shrugs 60's x 16, 15, 15
db front raises 25's x 10, 15, 14
db side lateral raises 25's x 15, 12+2rp, 10+5p
reverse cable crossovers 12.5x16, 14, 12
15 mins treadmill 3 mph x 3%


----------



## Trendkill

Sucks about the back issue.  If you have access to some resistance bands there are a lot of options for self traction movements that may help alleviate and correct the issue.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> Sucks about the back issue.  If you have access to some resistance bands there are a lot of options for self traction movements that may help alleviate and correct the issue.


Thanks. I don't know anything about back issues, this is all new to me. I am trying to get a referral to a specialist, and I'm open to trying anything they suggest, be it physical therapy, chiropractor, or stuff like you're talking about. I was hoping this thing would go away on its own, but apparently that ain't happening. 🙁


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> Thanks. I don't know anything about back issues, this is all new to me. I am trying to get a referral to a specialist, and I'm open to trying anything they suggest, be it physical therapy, chiropractor, or stuff like you're talking about. I was hoping this thing would go away on its own, but apparently that ain't happening. 🙁


Just search "hip traction with bands" on youtube.  Tons of different variations.  I've been doing this for years with a lot of success.  Best my back every felt was when I was competing but I used a combination of traction with bands, reverse hypers and chiro twice a week.


----------



## Yano

I saw your WTF LOL. Probably not many folks have heard of them. These guys are from Finland , folk metal. They have some ok stuff and some thats deff not ok


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yano said:


> I saw your WTF LOL. Probably not many folks have heard of them. These guys are from Finland , folk metal. They have some ok stuff and some thats deff not ok


That shit is so weird dude. I know people would say the same about some stuff I like though.


----------



## solitude914

Yano said:


> I saw your WTF LOL. Probably not many folks have heard of them. These guys are from Finland , folk metal. They have some ok stuff and some thats deff not ok


Me likey. Kinda has the same vibe as the irish rock punk. Like cilantro, either ya hate it or ya love it


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, 2,606 calories yesterday

I've been purposely lowering carbs and fat for the next 2 weeks to cut a little fat for my beach vacation. Did arms today, felt good.

15 mins treadmill 3.6 mph x 6%
bw dips 12, 12, 11
cable tricep pushdowns 75x12, 12, 10
overhead tricep ext w/rope 57.5x12, 12, 11
ezbar curls 75x12, 12, 9
cross body hammer curls 30's x 10, 10, 10
concentration curls 25×12, 15, 14
db wrist curls 30x 15, 12, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, 3651 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6 mph x 6%
nautilus leg press 120x30, 220x20, 320x12, 12, 12
leg extensions 140x20, 16, 15, 13
seated calf 90x15, 15, 13, 15, 14
5 mins treadmill 3mph x 3%

Back is still sore, so I just tried to do "enough" to keep my legs from wasting away and not fucking up my back any more. It was still sore at the end though and I bowed out after 5 mins of treadmill at the end.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Look at this "California Omelet" this local coffee shop serves up for my post workout meal. How many eggs do you think this is?


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Look at this "California Omelet" this local coffee shop serves up for my post workout meal. How many eggs do you think this is?


----------



## DEADlifter

6


----------



## DEADlifter

The avocado and shrimp are making me insane right now!!!!!  Get in my belly!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

DEADlifter said:


> 6


It's gotta be 5-6. 

Every time I get a huge intimidating meal lile that I take my time with it, and when I think about giving up I remind myself of this bodybuilding video about eating I watched one time where the guy says "this [food] is what stands between you and your goals." And I clean my plate.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, 2930 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6 mph x 6%
flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 7, 6
db incline bench 55's x 10, 8, 8
pec deck fly 145x12, 15, 13
5 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Lower back shit is bothering me again today after being fine yesterday. Really not expecting much out of the next 3-4 weeks other than maintaining and maybe cutting a little fat. I'm having another echo done on my heart the 13th, and if that comes out good, I can be a little more agressive with everything.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning,2767 calories yesterday.

15 mins treadmill 3.6 x 6%
HS Shoulder press 140x12, 170x12, 10, 9
seated db shrugs 60's x 15, 15, 12
side lateral raises 25's x 12, 15, 11
reverse cable crossovers 12.5x20, 17, 15, 
15 mins treadmill 3.5mph x 5%


Back still hurts, yesterday I just did the bare minimum for a back workout. Today it felt a little better.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

193 this morning (! wow), 2498 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6 x 6%
bw dips 13, 13, 12
cable tricep pushdowns 75x15, 80x12, 10
overhead tricep ext w/rope 57.5x12, 13, 12
ezbar curls 75x12, 12, 12
cross body hammer curls 30's x 12, 12, 12
concentration curls 30x12, 10, 8+3p
db wrist curls 30x12, 10, 8
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Kinda shocked how much my weight has dropped the past few weeks, but happy strength went up on arm day today.

A few things contributing to weight loss...
1. lowered trt dosage from 150 to 100mg/wk to help combat some acne before my beach vacation, blood pressure is slightly lower.
2. Lowered my carb intake and timing some of it better per some advice from another thread.
3. Activity level has been hampered by back pain, so I really had to lower my intake to compensate for that as well.

I feel like I look a little leaner in the mirror. I don't mind that, I kind of wanted to for this vacation.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 this morning, 2805 calories yesterday

15 mins eliptical trainer
leg extensions 180x15, 16, 195x 14, 11
lying leg curl 100x12, 12, 8+4p
nautilus leg press 220x20, 280x20, 340x15
adductor 205x15, 15, 12
seated calf raise 115x16, 10, 90x13, 12+3p
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

My back finally stopped hurting today. I could slightly "feel it" every now and then, so I'm still being careful. Tried to pre-exhaust my quads and hams before leg press. I just don't want to put too much pressure on my lower back, and I think I did ok under the circumstances.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs today, 4102 calories yesterday (ate pizza)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 8, 7
db incline bench 55's x 10, 9, 8
pec deck fly 150x12, 10, 11, 8
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Late afternoon workout today, back was a little sore this morning, my work was kinda hard on it yesterday. Back day is tomorrow then vacation...will probably at least do shoulders while on vacation. This is gonna be a short one, 5 days in playa del carmen with my ladies.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

195 lbs again this morning, 2947 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
seated cable low row 160x12, 12, 12
straight arm pushdowns 57.5 x 12, 12, 12
wide grip cable pulldown 140x10, 10, 8
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%


Light back day, still feeling my lower back, mild sorenesss. Leave for vacation tomorrow morning


----------



## solitude914

Enjoy the vacay man!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

solitude914 said:


> Enjoy the vacay man!


Thanks man, paradise out here.


----------



## NbleSavage

Play safe, Mate! Have fun down there!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Back from vacation, didn't track food or weight or lift while I was gone.

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
HS shoulder press 20x20, 150x12, 170x12, 9, 8
db shrugs seated 60's x 12, 15, 13
db side raises 25's x 15, 14, 12+3p
reverse cable crossovers 12.5 x 16, 14, 13, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Did shoulders today. Back is still sensitive. I see a doc on Friday about it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning, I guess I fluffed up a bit on vacation.

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
bw dips 14, 13, 10
cable tricep pushdowns 80x12, 10, 8
overhead db tricep ext 60x10, 10, 9
ezbar curls 80x12, 10, 7
cross body hammer curls 30's x 15, 14, 10
concentration curls 30x12, 8, 6+3p
wrist curls 30x12, 12, 10
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6
7%

Had a good arm day, maybe the week off did me well.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning, 2513 calories yesterday 

nautilus leg press 220x20, 320x15, 15, 15
leg extensions 140x20, 155x20, 170x16, 185x12
lying leg curl 100x10, 90x13+3p, 9+3p
adductor 205x15, 20, 16
seated calf raise 45x30, 25, 90x12, 12, 11

Lowe back still sore, going to see a doctor tomorrow about it finally. Was short on time today. For calf raises, I had to swap out with a guy already on it who was using light weight so I just kept what he was using at first.


----------



## Trendkill

I missed it earlier but what did you do to tweak the low back?


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> I missed it earlier but what did you do to tweak the low back?


I'm not sure. It started in the past year but rarely bothered me. When it did, it usually only hurt for a few days. I had a CT scan that said I had a protruding disc about 6 months ago. This time when it started hurting it has not gone away, and it has been a few weeks now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

196 lbs this morning, 2593 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6% inc
flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 9, 8
db incline bench 55's x 10, 60's x 10, 65's x 7
pec deck fly 150x12, 12, 11
cable fly, high 25x12, 20x15, 15
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6% inc

Some slight improvements over last week. I think the 5 days off did me good. 

So the back doctor was helpful in giving me some advice. She did an xray. Just as I feared though, she couldn't tell me anything conclusive about what was causing my lower back problems other than natural ageing type stuff and poor posture. They won't do an MRI unless you have gone to physical therapy for 6 months.

I actually plan on doing some physical therapy stuff just to learn more about the lower back. I also got a book she recommended too. She wrote me a script for some steroid to take if it flares up again. It hasn't been too bad at all since my vacation.


----------



## Send0

CohibaRobusto said:


> 196 lbs this morning, 2593 calories yesterday
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6% inc
> flat bench press 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 9, 8
> db incline bench 55's x 10, 60's x 10, 65's x 7
> pec deck fly 150x12, 12, 11
> cable fly, high 25x12, 20x15, 15
> 15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6% inc
> 
> Some slight improvements over last week. I think the 5 days off did me good.
> 
> So the back doctor was helpful in giving me some advice. She did an xray. Just as I feared though, she couldn't tell me anything conclusive about what was causing my lower back problems other than natural ageing type stuff and poor posture. They won't do an MRI unless you have gone to physical therapy for 6 months.
> 
> I actually plan on doing some physical therapy stuff just to learn more about the lower back. I also got a book she recommended too. She wrote me a script for some steroid to take if it flares up again. It hasn't been too bad at all since my vacation.


What? They won't do an MRI? Why would they not do more imaging? It is non invasive and the analysis of that imaging could help the physical therapist develop a program, designed specifically for you, to reduce pain and inflammation, and to restore mobility.

I'm sure you trust this doctor, but you may want to talk to someone else to get a 2nd opinion and see how they feel about more imaging.

Often time we have to be very pushy to get what was want or need from doctors. It never hurts to have a conversation with another medical professional to get their opinion.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Send0 said:


> What? They won't do an MRI? Why would they not do more imaging? It is non invasive and the analysis of that imaging could help the physical therapist develop a program, designed specifically for you, to reduce pain and inflammation, and to restore mobility.
> 
> I'm sure you trust this doctor, but you may want to talk to someone else to get a 2nd opinion and see how they feel about more imaging.
> 
> Often time we have to be very pushy to get what was want or need from doctors. It never hurts to have a conversation with another medical professional to get their opinion.


I totally agree man. Maybe I should see someone else. I'll look into it more.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning, 2615 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6% inc
seated cable low row 170x12, 12, 10
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 15
wide grip lat pulldown 140x12, 12, 12 (move up to 150 next week)
straight arm pushdowns 62.5 x 12, 12, 12 (move up to 65 next week)
HS iso rows 110/s x 12, 12, 10

1 hr kickboxing this evening.

My lower back was 100% today, and I'm just ecstatic about that and my progress. Maybe I just needed to have some time off. Next week, I'm pretty sure I'll be pulling heavier on back day than I did before my heart issues, and only on trt.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning, 2879 calories yesterday

db shoulder press 35's x 8, 50's x 12, 60's x 9, 8, 7
db shrugs 70's x 15, 12, 11
db side raises 25's x 15, 15, 14+3p
reverse cable crossovers 30x15, 14, 12, 9

My gym was closed for the 4th so I went to anytime fitness. Feeling good, back issues have been gone a few days now. I skipped cardio today because kickboxing drained tf out of me yesterday evening, sparring with my trainer.


----------



## GSgator

CohibaRobusto said:


> 198 lbs this morning, 2879 calories yesterday
> 
> db shoulder press 35's x 8, 50's x 12, 60's x 9, 8, 7
> db shrugs 70's x 15, 12, 11
> db side raises 25's x 15, 15, 14+3p
> reverse cable crossovers 30x15, 14, 12, 9
> 
> My gym was closed for the 4th so I went to anytime fitness. Feeling good, back issues have been gone a few days now. I skipped cardio today because kickboxing drained tf out of me yesterday evening, sparring with my trainer.


That’s good news about your back pain going away.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

GSgator said:


> That’s good news about your back pain going away.


Thanks bud, yeah it feels so good!


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Didn't get weight this morning, 3138 calories yesterday

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
bw dips 15, 14, 13
cable tricep pushdown 80x12, 12, 10
db overhead tricep ext 60x11, 10, 9
ez bar curl 80x12, 11, 9
cross body hammer curls 35's x 10, 30's x 10, 12
concentration curls 30x12, 9, 7+3p
db wrist curls 30x12, 14, 12
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Really happy with the gains. Pretty sure 15 is the most bw dips I've done thus far. Going to shoot for 3 sets of 15, then start adding weight.

Back is still feeling good.


----------



## Thewall

Nice bro. Congrats with the pr


----------



## CohibaRobusto

This is yesterday's workout. Didn't get morning weight again yesterday (my scale is upstairs where my wife is quarantining with covid), 4,191 calories

squats 45x10, 135x10, 185x10, 225x10, 10, 135x10 pause reps
leg extensions 200x12, 12, 12, 9
adductor 205x20, 20, 14
seated calf raises 115x10, 10, 90x15, 14, 14+3p

Did a quick leg day (1 hr). Back to squatting now that my back is better, and it felt really good. Some mild soreness today. Resting today.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

197 lbs this morning, 2837 calories yesterday 263/103/153 (p/c/f). Yesterday was a rest day. I am noticing that when I try to keep my carbs low, my fat intake goes up. Not sure how bad that is @CJ ?

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
flat bench 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 9, 7
incline db press 55's x 12, 11, 8
pec deck fly 155x12, 10.5, 10
15 mins treadmill 3-3.6mph x 6%

Disappointed with lack of gains on bench press this week. I think it may have something to do with my conditioning though because my leg workout on thursday destroyed my legs and I have really bad doms today still.

I had been going light on legs when I had the back issues, so I think that is the problem. Like my body is just too wrecked right now. I'm going to take more rest days, and I didn't go overboard today. Open to feedback.


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> 197 lbs this morning, 2837 calories yesterday 263/103/153 (p/c/f). Yesterday was a rest day. I am noticing that when I try to keep my carbs low, my fat intake goes up. Not sure how bad that is @CJ ?
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
> flat bench 45x20, 135x10, 155x10, 9, 7
> incline db press 55's x 12, 11, 8
> pec deck fly 155x12, 10.5, 10
> 15 mins treadmill 3-3.6mph x 6%
> 
> Disappointed with lack of gains on bench press this week. I think it may have something to do with my conditioning though because my leg workout on thursday destroyed my legs and I have really bad doms today still.
> 
> I had been going light on legs when I had the back issues, so I think that is the problem. Like my body is just too wrecked right now. I'm going to take more rest days, and I didn't go overboard today. Open to feedback.


I am no dietician so  this might be total crap for any one thats not a fucked up mutant -- For me if i have recovery issues I don't raise my fat I raise my protein by 20 or 30 grams and my carbs by an extra cup or two of rice ... it seems to give my body the extra fuel it needs for the doozers to fix everything


----------



## CJ

CohibaRobusto said:


> 197 lbs this morning, 2837 calories yesterday 263/103/153 (p/c/f). Yesterday was a rest day. I am noticing that when I try to keep my carbs low, my fat intake goes up. Not sure how bad that is @CJ ?


It's not weird at all, the calories have to come from somewhere. You already have enough protein, it's a rest day, and as long as you're in a deficit, there's no worries about net added bodyfat. 

That used to be my average DAILY fat intake, it never bothered me. In fact, I felt good.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning, 3,255 calories yesaterday (rest day), 289/132/184, (p/c/f)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
seated low cable row 170x12, 12, 10
back extensions bw x 15, 15, 12
wide grip lat pulldowns 150x 12, 10, 8
straight arm pushdowns 65 x 12, 10, 8
HS iso rows 100/s x 12, 12, 12 (should have done 110/s)
15 mins treadmill 3-3.6mph x 6%

Worked out with my social work intern friend that stays with us on monday nights, she is a beast. Keeps up with me, and she started out a little part time planet fitness chic, making good progress.

Anyways, successfully moved up in weight on a few lifts, so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> 198 lbs this morning, 3,255 calories yesaterday (rest day), 289/132/184, (p/c/f)
> 
> 15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
> seated low cable row 170x12, 12, 10
> back extensions bw x 15, 15, 12
> wide grip lat pulldowns 150x 12, 10, 8
> straight arm pushdowns 65 x 12, 10, 8
> HS iso rows 100/s x 12, 12, 12 (should have done 110/s)
> 15 mins treadmill 3-3.6mph x 6%
> 
> Worked out with my social work intern friend that stays with us on monday nights, she is a beast. Keeps up with me, and she started out a little part time planet fitness chic, making good progress.
> 
> Anyways, successfully moved up in weight on a few lifts, so I'm a happy camper.


Nice man !! 
Love reading your log. You are one of the folks that push me to do more. I dont know if I would have the balls to work out like  you do after problems with my heart. Your bravery is inspiring. 

You Sir are one baaaad mother fucker !


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Yano said:


> Nice man !!
> Love reading your log. You are one of the folks that push me to do more. I dont know if I would have the balls to work out like  you do after problems with my heart. Your bravery is inspiring.
> 
> You Sir are one baaaad mother fucker !


Aww shucks 😊😂

Thanks man but I'm pretty sure heart is back to 100% now, I have an echo scheduled wednesday that will tell me where I'm at for certain.

And if it IS 100%- I plan to blast 1500mg test/800deca/100dbol, gonna make valdosta's cycle look like amateur shit, until heart craps out on me again! 😂😂😂😂 (i kid)

And aren't you the guy that had a stroke pulling deads? We should start a club.

Anyway, I'm like a turtle. I'm slow and steady but I keep on going.


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Aww shucks 😊😂
> 
> Thanks man but I'm pretty sure heart is back to 100% now, I have an echo scheduled wednesday that will tell me where I'm at for certain.
> 
> And if it IS 100%- I plan to blast 1500mg test/800deca/100dbol, gonna make valdosta's cycle look like amateur shit, until heart craps out on me again! 😂😂😂😂 (i kid)
> 
> And aren't you the guy that had a stroke pulling deads? We should start a club.
> 
> Anyway, I'm like a turtle. I'm slow and steady but I keep on going.


Yeah i got a bad junction box up there some where lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto

198 lbs this morning, 3279 calories yesterday, 259/383/180 macros (p/c/f)

15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%
HS Shoulder press 20x20, 170x12, 10, 10
db shrugs 70's x 15, 15, 13
db side raises 25's x 15, 15, 16+3p (use 30's next week)
db front raises 25's x 12, 12, 10
reverse cable crossovers 14x16, 16, 14
15 mins treadmill 3.6mph x 6%

Had a great shoulder day. I'm really digging the fact that I have logged my workouts for so long on here, because it has been really useful in being able to look back at what I was doing before I had my heart issues. I'm not sure I would have remembered otherwise. 

On a few lifts I have already exceeded and some I'm back where I was now. It's been a year and 4 months since I went into the ER. Hoping for good news tomorrow.


----------



## Trendkill

CohibaRobusto said:


> Aww shucks 😊😂
> 
> Thanks man but I'm pretty sure heart is back to 100% now, I have an echo scheduled wednesday that will tell me where I'm at for certain.
> 
> And if it IS 100%- I plan to blast 1500mg test/800deca/100dbol, gonna make valdosta's cycle look like amateur shit, until heart craps out on me again! 😂😂😂😂 (i kid)
> 
> And aren't you the guy that had a stroke pulling deads? We should start a club.
> 
> Anyway, I'm like a turtle. I'm slow and steady but I keep on going.


Why only 1500 test?  You should try his 500mg adrol everyday too. Maybe add a gram of tren too, you know, just cause?


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Good shit cohiba glad you're back to normal


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Welp, here are the echo results:

The left ventricle is normal in size with normal systolic function.
· The estimated ejection fraction is 50-55%.
· Normal left ventricular diastolic function.
· Normal right ventricular size with normal right ventricular systolic
function.
· The estimated PA systolic pressure is 27 mmHg.
· Normal central venous pressure (3 mmHg).

First time with no abnormalities since the start of all this crap.

For those who are late to this thread-

I had A-Flutter and sometimes A-Fib, which are heart arrhythmias (basically bad electrical signals in the heart that cause it to beat irregularly). A-Flutter was the biggest problem though because my heart was constantly beating 160-200bpm, which weakens it considerably.

The use of stimulants- sudafed, caffeine, pre-workout mixes, some with DMHA, plenty of monster energy drinks, all caused it to get really bad and lead to heart failure. High blood pressure caused by test/deca/mast undoubtedly made it worse.

At the start of this thread my heart was enlarged and ejection fraction was severely compromised (25%).

I stayed on TRT throughout the recovery process, using dosages between 80mg-150mg of test per week. Every now and then I threw in some low doses of mast (100-150mg) because I'm an asshole and it makes me feel good.

I had 2 ablations done to correct the arrhythmia, the first one didn't take. The second one seems good to go so far.

What have I learned throughout this?

I used to dismiss people who said stimulants were bad for your heart. They may have been right after all. At least I know they are terrible if you have an arrhythmia- which most people don't realize they have until it becomes a problem.

The doctor's say I can still have a little caffeine, so I am sticking to under 200mg a day at most.

As far as any AAS usage goes, less will always be more for me, but I have learned that the #1 most important side effect to watch out for (for your heart) is high blood pressure, and I will be taking blood pressure meds to keep my blood pressure in check from now on. (It has gotten high even on trt alone during this time period).

Lastly, this recovery took a lot longer than I thought it would, with numerous bumps in the road.

I'm going to start a new training log tomorrow for a fresh start and to put all this behind me. Thanks for all your support, those who followed along.


----------



## Yano

CohibaRobusto said:


> Welp, here are the echo results:
> 
> The left ventricle is normal in size with normal systolic function.
> · The estimated ejection fraction is 50-55%.
> · Normal left ventricular diastolic function.
> · Normal right ventricular size with normal right ventricular systolic
> function.
> · The estimated PA systolic pressure is 27 mmHg.
> · Normal central venous pressure (3 mmHg).
> 
> First time with no abnormalities since the start of all this crap.
> 
> For those who are late to this thread-
> 
> I had A-Flutter and sometimes A-Fib, which are heart arrhythmias (basically bad electrical signals in the heart that cause it to beat irregularly). A-Flutter was the biggest problem though because my heart was constantly beating 160-200bpm, which weakens it considerably.
> 
> The use of stimulants- sudafed, caffeine, pre-workout mixes, some with DMHA, plenty of monster energy drinks, all caused it to get really bad and lead to heart failure. High blood pressure caused by test/deca/mast undoubtedly made it worse.
> 
> At the start of this thread my heart was enlarged and ejection fraction was severely compromised (25%).
> 
> I stayed on TRT throughout the recovery process, using dosages between 80mg-150mg of test per week. Every now and then I threw in some low doses of mast (100-150mg) because I'm an asshole and it makes me feel good.
> 
> I had 2 ablations done to correct the arrhythmia, the first one didn't take. The second one seems good to go so far.
> 
> What have I learned throughout this?
> 
> I used to dismiss people who said stimulants were bad for your heart. They may have been right after all. At least I know they are terrible if you have an arrhythmia- which most people don't realize they have until it becomes a problem.
> 
> The doctor's say I can still have a little caffeine, so I am sticking to under 200mg a day at most.
> 
> As far as any AAS usage goes, less will always be more for me, but I have learned that the #1 most important side effect to watch out for (for your heart) is high blood pressure, and I will be taking blood pressure meds to keep my blood pressure in check from now on. (It has gotten high even on trt alone during this time period).
> 
> Lastly, this recovery took a lot longer than I thought it would, with numerous bumps in the road.
> 
> I'm going to start a new training log tomorrow for a fresh start and to put all this behind me. Thanks for all your support, those who followed along.


Thats fucking great man !!!


----------



## Trendkill

This is great news Cohiba.  I'm sorry you had to go through all of this but your experience will hopefully be very valuable to a lot of people.


----------



## CohibaRobusto

Trendkill said:


> This is great news Cohiba.  I'm sorry you had to go through all of this but your experience will hopefully be very valuable to a lot of people.


Thanks yeah that's why I logged it all, hopefully it will be useful for somebody in the future. Good to know you can recover from this too.


----------



## DEADlifter

That is great news brother.


----------

